# Massive Amounts of Fake Pharmaceuticals- HARM REDUCTION THREAD



## PainGame

*Massive amounts of fake Mallinckrodt M box 30mg Oxys Hitting HARM REDUCTION THREAD*

Apparently it is bad.

Can anyone discuss how to determine a real one?  To keep everyone safe and not dead?

Or if someone gets a fake please post a picture!

Or if someone can be specific in discussing the characteristics of legitimate ones -

color, taste, thickness compared to Qualitest V and A/215 brands.

I have heard they can for sure be differentiated with some practice, but people are getting very sick, like ER sick.

Is there a way to adapt a home drug testing kit to work on these pills in other words could you get one and test the pill for opiate content somehow?

Thanks - this is hitting a lot of people.

*Also I would not post this frivolously - I did some of the research behind the link between insuffalation and silicosis with OPANA ER - see here in ADF - http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8732234#post8732234

This is not a joke and there needs to be some awareness among the community so no one else is hurt.

Please scroll down since I cannot post link to read firsthand reports I excerpted from the originals so that we would be 100% safe with any copyright issues - they are just excerpts and reprintable under the fair use act and will hopefully raise awareness - as a community there needs to be ZERO tolerance for this sort of fake medicine thing especially when it is dangerous to your health and not at all what you expect. *


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I edited out the link in your original post and merged your 2 posts together. While most outside links providing documentation for claims and such are copacetic; links to other forums often are not because they don't have the same guidelines and policies as us... so if WE don't allow prices or vendor discussion, for example, why would we allow links to a site that openly does?

Anyway... myself and other staff were unsure about this thread. If we can get some solid information beyond just speculation, this certainly has harm reduction value. I don't doubt that this is occurring, however I have no idea on what scale or what actual or potential dangers this poses.

For now this can stay here to see what kind of discussion it generates, but if its really confined to a specific area and doesn't have applicability to a large amount of the OD community, it'll be moved to the appropriate regional forum. 

Lastly, this recent thread discussed testing hydrocodone pills and the responses are the same for oxycodone. With marquis reaction EZ tests or other home testing kits, you can detect the presence of opioids/opiates but not specifically WHICH opiate. If these fake pills have any opioid them, the test will not differentiate between them and it won't tell you if other harmful ingredients were used.


----------



## mymindisgoo

what about the test? i'm sure a fake doesn't taste like a real one, and if you don't trust the situation then don't do it..


----------



## hydrochron

^This isn't true, there's no fakes going around. And if there were they wouldn't be killing people.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^you can say there aren't fakes anywhere with 100% certainty?

In fairness to the OP, he originally had a link to another forum where many people where expressing their experiences with these fakes in a specific geographic region, so to claim outright the phenomenon doesn't exist is just ignorant.


----------



## morphonorconic

I'm not sure we understand OP-  People are getting sick?  As though there is a toxic substance, and inactive perhaps in these fake pills that is making people actually sick?  Or is it that these purported fake pills have Fentanyl (or one of its analogues) in them and people are overdosing?  Or something else?

We definitely need something more to go on, otherwise any advice we might offer is purely specultative.


----------



## PainGame

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^you can say there aren't fakes anywhere with 100% certainty?
> 
> In fairness to the OP, he originally had a link to another forum where many people where expressing their experiences with these fakes in a specific geographic region, so to claim outright the phenomenon doesn't exist is just ignorant.



I know with 100% certainty that the market is being flooded with fake M boxed Roxis.  My friend in Florida got burned and his reaction from the pill was really bad tachycardia and dilated pupils.  He was afriad he would have a heart attack.

Someone with a pill press is making these and there is some speculation there is some MDMA or speed content in them, or it was a failed extasy batch that was repressed to look like OXYs and sold.

This has spread all over the country - I am really sad the link was removed as there are hundreds of reports in Florida, Kentucky, Delaware, New Jersey - of people getting really sick and there even being violence caused by angry people who have been burned.

I live on the west coast but am concerned if they are spreading.  Only a magnifying glass can tell them apart they are so professionally done.

Here are some direct quotes.

*I am sorry but I am not allowed to post the link which has over 100 reports from different individuals this has happened to and all report getting sick  Please if we can get a picture of one of the fake ones so the rest of us can learn to detect them.*



> has any one seen? or know what they are?  i got ripped tonight for (an amount of money deleted specifics) not real f#ckin happy. Part of it i know but still so mad i cant stand it im gonna get em but still not my $ just whatever they got on them after i get done splitting thier head open.anyways they look just like a m box 30 just a little bigger and a shade darker you have to look so close to be able to tell .its amazing has 30 on other side and everything.i could not believe it.





> Just came across a batch of em- the imprint is exactly the same as the real thing (M box on one side, 30 above the score line on the other side), but *they are a little bit larger *and darker blue. Also, they have no taste, and if snorted will make u cough and hack as if u inhaled chalk. They do seem 2 b cut a bit sloppy- uneven edges, etc.
> They're making their way around the Tampa Bay, FL area so beware!
> Real M30s are pale blue, almost white, and have a bitter taste and drip. If they don't look right, don't risk it!





> i think the ones they got, came high quality from china
> they been selling lots of fake pharmaceuticals for awhile now





> they are over here in lauderdale also just almost got got look just like u explained 2 a T everybody be on look out examine real good before u buy





> Well according to the posters on here the tainted 30mg Mallinckrodt Oxycodone have so far shown up in 3 states (Florida, Kentucky and Virginia.
> 
> The posters have stated that these pills look almost identical to the real pills, the fake pills were stated to be shaded a little darker blue, so you have to look very closely at them.
> 
> *They also stated that the pills made them very sick and made them feel like they were about to die*.





> EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE FAKE 30's IN TAMPA) I jus came aross that shyt it palm harbor, fl, I got from a frnd and when i got hm an blow it i knew right away it wasent right, so i broke up a real half (from tusted source ), then broke up the fake half and started tasting them, first the real..then the fak..real..fake.. i knew it was fake after that, it tast wierd like chalk,nasty,..burns going up a little,.an when u brake them they shater like glass into jaged edges, now i've done a lot of pills in my day and some brake soft some shater a little,..but if you've been useing blu's for a while YOU WILL KNOW when you brake it*,.they look a tad bigger *,(you have to look real close),an lighter in coler like white,...*very very good fakes, i think they may have used a bean(xtc) press ,with small custom dyes*, (custom dyes are avalable all over the internet, u send them a picture or print and they make em)





> my freind bought some of these m30s that *were aliitle larger in size *and they completely SUCKED!!! SHE WAS STILL DOPE SICK after doing 10 of them!!! If u buy them,make sure there from the PHARMACY!!!





> i have seen the seen the fake mallinkrodt 30 mg blues. they were good fakes, only way to tell was lookin at the side with the 30 on it. it looks like it was rubbed a bit and is not as indented as a real m box. smell and taste horrible.* when i tested them they came up possitive for opiates and methamphetamines/ectacy. dont know what that means but maybe there home made?*





> This is no joke folks, these are going around south FL and they are hard to spot unless you look at them under a light, i got 1 the other night and it didn't really do anything to me, i even felt a beer (bud light) over it and thats just not right.
> 
> watch out for these!





> Made it to West Virginia too .. feel like shit..looked the same as described and the taste...eww.





> we did our run to CT and picked up a pritty huge batch and sure enough they where fakes. u can also tell because the 30s slanted and they are never perfect u can look at them solo and tell each one is different. im pritty sure they are comeing from NY when it comes to my area. oh and yes *they are noticeably bigger *im lookin at them right now next to all 3 legit 30s a v m's also side note throw them up on a digi. it takes 7 oc 80s to = a gram andit takes 11 box ms to way a gram so every time u throw 11 up the weight comes outs different everytime





> yea they officially hit orlando about a month and a half ago.. they look just as you described and almost undistinguishable.. taste like chalk.. all I can say is inspect when buying with scrutiny and you better believe that the person that is selling em to you knows they are fake!!!! Its prolly some dickhead with a pill press doing this shitt.. Fuck the internet





> They have officially hit Tallahassee now...coming from S. Florida. Hit our family for over $600!!! Not very happy! *Would really like to know what was in them since we were all SOOOOOO sick from it & felt near death, almost admitted ourselves to the ER!* Does anyone have a clue as to what they are made of??? We haven't felt right since!





> I completely agree. i took 6 and felt as if i was going to die. My pupils are so big, there is no color in my eyes. I will never do one again in my life. I urge everyone to be very carefull if ur buyin them because I believe someone will die off those, if someone hasn't already. If you have been doing 30s for a while, you will know the difference between them and the fakes. Some characteristics of the fake one:* Looks undoubtedly like a M block except for its deeper blue tint and bigger size, it crushes kinda grainy rather than powdery, tastes salty, burns to snort, makes your heart race nonstop for 15 hours, sweats, huge pupils (I can't even exaggerate the size of my pupils, they were just black). Be carefull everyone. I truly feel like I escaped death that night. *





> *These fakes look REALLY good!! *You need to have a real one and lay the fake one side by side. The fake is slightly more blue in color and *the fakes sit taller than the real M's. Real M's powder up easy when u crush 'em,the fakes are HARD AS A ROCK and don't powder up easily.* It seems that people who sell them are mixing them in along with real ones. Does anyone know what's actually in them??



*These are just a sampling of over 100 reports from separate individuals, they are spreading further across the country and there needs to be some awareness so those of us who have not gotten sick can learn to identify the fakes.  Also word needs to get out so people can be careful.*


----------



## PainGame

morphonorconic said:


> I'm not sure we understand OP-  People are getting sick?  As though there is a toxic substance, and inactive perhaps in these fake pills that is making people actually sick?  Or is it that these purported fake pills have Fentanyl (or one of its analogues) in them and people are overdosing?  Or something else?
> 
> We definitely need something more to go on, otherwise any advice we might offer is purely specultative.



Please read some quotes above the moderators are not allowing links to other bulletim boards but people need to know about this - it is a serious - very serious - harm reduction issue!  There are thousands of these fakes flooding and spreading across the USA.

Also I hate people who try to take advatage of pain patients or people with addiction - they would have a hard enough time already without people doing this kind of thing.


----------



## Pegasus

Thanks for the info, PainGame.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Thank you for posting the quotes! 

If you notice in the first one they mention prices... This isn't allowed here and was one reason the link was removed. 

I'll bring up the link issue with other staff and see what they think... If you can, please edit out that quote. I'm on my phone at work and don't have a lot of time at the moment but wanted to thank you for adding the quotes.


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

what is in these fake pills...and what states have they been found in?


----------



## Noddy Boy

BanginMyLifeAway said:


> what is in these fake pills...and what states have they been found in?



After reading a ton of posts online, it seems that they are heavily in Florida, but are scattered up and down the east coast. They have been around since Sept. Hopefully they are gone and no more are produced. 

From reports, they are a tad bit bigger, a bit more flat and just a shade of blue darker. The imprints are spot on, but if examined closely you can tell something is a little off with the press, the box's aren't always centered, etc. 

I have not seen any pics of these, it would be great if someone could get a pic of one up so we have a visual idea of what to look for.

Whatever is in these is making people feel sick, dialated pupils, and trips to the ER. They apparently taste like chalk/bitter burn like hell in the nose and don't crush into a nice powder, but rather shatter first. 

Even the most experienced users have reported getting ripped, and finding it almost impossible to distinguish one from the other without having a real one to compare it to side by side.

IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT THAT YOUR M30 IS FAKE, TAKE A PIC, POST IT AND THROW IT AWAY. Or send it to a place that can test it and find out what people are getting poisoned with.

Be careful everyone,

-Noddy


----------



## FattyAcid

aren't the blue M30's roxicodone, not MSContin?

Always heard "blues" as interchangeable with roxicontin

just wondering

the morphine M30's i've seen are red/purple


----------



## PainGame

Cane2theLeft said:


> Thank you for posting the quotes!
> 
> If you notice in the first one they mention prices... This isn't allowed here and was one reason the link was removed.
> 
> I'll bring up the link issue with other staff and see what they think... If you can, please edit out that quote. I'm on my phone at work and don't have a lot of time at the moment but wanted to thank you for adding the quotes.



NP, Done!


----------



## PainGame

FattyAcid said:


> aren't the blue M30's roxicodone, not MSContin?
> 
> Always heard "blues" as interchangeable with roxicontin
> 
> just wondering
> 
> the morphine M30's i've seen are red/purple



Um these are Roxis - no one is talking about Morphine.

Again this is Mallinckrodt 30mg IR Oxycodone.

I really hope someone can get one who is one of our smarter members and do an analysis to find out what the hell is in these fakes and also post pictures so people can avoid them.

Word to the wise - if you get "M" boxed 30mg Roxis BE VERY VERY CAUTIOUS.  It seems to have like some bad MDMA or METH or even like MEPHEDRONE IN IT.


----------



## MB82772

"It's prolly some dickhead with a pill press doing this shitt.."

Thanks, Einstein - that narrows it down quite a bit!!!

Hmm, whoever's selling em is prolly some dickhead sayin they're oxycodone instead of sayin they're fakes.


----------



## hydrochron

So have you gotten these personaly? Or are you just going on what you've read about online?

A simple solution would be to not get Malinkrot brand, and get qualist "V" instead.


----------



## Pegasus

^I've only seen those in parts of the USA (Southeast)...  I'm sure the plant there spreads them all over the country to an extent, but the closest generic company to your location will still have a huge impact on your local pill availability.


----------



## the better green

About a month ago there were some fakes going around in CT. They looked EXACTLY as they have been described in this thread, slightly bigger, slightly darker, not perfectly pressed. They broke up weird too, but they had ZERO effect. Ate and sniffed a few and didnt feel anything, positive or negative.


----------



## setmefree

*FAKES IN SW FLORIDA! M 30 oxycodone 30MGs*

Definitely fakes in Southwest Florida, Several people have gotten VERY SICK after doing these!

THE M press is much bigger than the M press on real ones, I Will post pictures shortly


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have seen one of these fakes.  In plant city florida, (near tampa or brandon, for those who dont know.)   

They are exactly as everybody else is saying.  A little darker in color, and they are definitely a little bigger.  Theres a good chance you wouldn't notice if you weren't paying attention.  Like, if you didn't have a real pill with you to compare it to, you could be fooled.  but if you did have a real pill with you to compare, you would notice rite away that the fake is BIGGER.

I didnt try em, but the person who had the fake did, and she said it didnt do shit to her.  I believe it made her feel sick.  I dont think she went to the hospital or anything though.

I have heard form someone else that they are all over ft. lauderdale.  But i dont know this for sure.  However there does seem to be a lot of people all saying the same thing.


----------



## BlueberryfishY

finally someone was able to make a thread about this, i tried a couple months ago when i ran into some but it was deleted.


And yeah that last pic is right on spot.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Has anybody been able to do a proper GC/MS test on these pills?  From what people are saying, there is certainly a psychoactive in them, but its not anything near an opioid/opiate...but some kind of stimulant/stimulant RC.

This is very dangerous, a lot of people I know who take opiate pills use them to bring the edge off of a stimulant/stimulant RC....I second the notion that if anybody comes across these and has the money/means they should get them tested.

Fake pharms are one of the worst things.  One of the reasons I like pharm opiates so much is I know (knew!) exactly what I was getting, what dosage, etc.8)


----------



## JaFiSh

*Fakes in TN and MS    JUST FOUND*

Heyas....   A friend of mine just purchased a quantity of M Box 30 Roxy's in southern TN and brought them back here to NE MS. They were the really light blue-almost white color and the stamps were really good. The smell and taste upon innsuff. was very apparent he said. That's when he called me because of my exposure and knowledge of meds.  I got one and compared to they R stamp version of the Roxy and the differences were easily documented.

The edges were very wide with little or no taper, just like the new OP Oxy's.  There was an almost sterile-like aroma upon him grinding it down in front of me and when i finger-tasted it it was clear. I drafted(what I call insuff.) a tiny bit and the smell and taste was almost the same as when cocaine(ether base) has been cut with Vita K, with one difference. There was a pepper-like taste upon drain. I dont know if it was an intentional additive, or if the batch was blotched and pressed for Ether-base Extasy.   Whichever, they were pawned off on him for real ones. 

I saw where several neighboring states have seen these as well, and I wanted to post all that I found out about these in hopes of helping others identify a fake better.

Thanks for reading and talk to you all soon............

FISH              %)


----------



## JaFiSh

I will try to get a couple pics up asap of these. They are the faint blue color and the imprint is spot-on. I will keep you updated all.


----------



## lightitup

When I was in Orlando on vacation, someone was talking about this happening recently. The pain clinics are having issues or something down there, and "blues" as they all say, are in high demand. So definitely all over florida and the SE.

I feel like it is going to spread more, so keeping this around is probably a good idea.


----------



## dielonnn

this is 1 of the worst thing I've ever heard whoever did this is a Dick and honestly should be shot and killed I live in massachusetts and do  blueberries almost every single day and have a lot of friends who do them every day and haven't seen anything or heard of anything around d here


----------



## Nib

Cane2theLeft said:


> With marquis reaction EZ tests or other home testing kits, you can detect the presence of opioids/opiates but not specifically WHICH opiate. If these fake pills have any opioid them, the test will not differentiate between them and it won't tell you if other harmful ingredients were used.



That is not exactly true.  I have NarcoPouch Opiate Reagent tests that the cops use.   I bought this because of fake 80's that were going around.  Each type of opioid will show a different color.   Purple for Heroin/Morphine, Green for Codiene, Light brown for Opium, black for Darvon, Yellow for Oxy and Methadone.  Clear for Demerol

I was only able to find one company to order these from though and they were horrible.  I waited 2 weeks and never received my order so I canceled it and got my money back.  About a month later it showed up.


----------



## Kurrupt

^ So what color does it start if it turns clear for Demerol?


----------



## Mora Fiend

^ It starts clear, you always lose, the cops love em.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

That's a good question, but it is also good that kits like that exist.  Somebody needs to see what opiate (although it sounds like its not an opiate at all) or what is in these!

The nice thing about pharmys used to be that you *knew* what you were getting.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Nib said:


> That is not exactly true.  I have NarcoPouch Opiate Reagent tests that the cops use.   I bought this because of fake 80's that were going around.  Each type of opioid will show a different color.   Purple for Heroin/Morphine, Green for Codiene, Light brown for Opium, black for Darvon, Yellow for Oxy and Methadone.  Clear for Demerol
> 
> I was only able to find one company to order these from though and they were horrible.  I waited 2 weeks and never received my order so I canceled it and got my money back.  About a month later it showed up.



Thank you for correcting that. I really don't know what I was thinking there. I know that's not true at all. I often refer people to lists of colors different drugs turn using reagents.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Quick question Cane, I did some quick Googling, would it be against the rules to source where to get the NarcoPouch Opiate Reagent kits (since Nib apparently found a somewhat working source)?  I'm not sure how police supply companies go about selling those kits to the general public but I've ordered other police equipment from police supply companies without problem.

Being able to test which opiate a pill/tablet contains without GC/MS would be awesome.


----------



## supermarket

*Warning - Fake Roxi 30s*

Just a warning to those that aren't aware. I live in the southeast, and I've been hearing about them for a week or so now, and didn't think much of it. I've heard of fake "m"s and fake "a"s.

well....today I was fortunate enough to get bulk of them, and now I'm out a huge chunk of $$$.  

How to distinguish the fake ones:

Fake ones:
1) are pressed shitty. The prints on them wear off easily, and some are even different SIZE in pill width if you look close enough. 
2) They don't taste bitter, they taste chalky, kind of like how kpins taste. I've heard one person say they are cornstarch.
3) If you snort em, you might cough/sneeze, this happened to me and I've been hearing others say the same thing.
4) Many of them have a "ring" around the pill, like a quarter (US currency) coin has, a raised ring.

In a car, with only a cell phone light, it was very hard to distinguish the difference, and I was told they were just old. I went home and compared them to a r "a" and you can obviously tell the difference side by side.

After knowing they are fact, its pretty easy to tell now - and honestly if I paid attention to the warnings I'd have gotten I would have been noticed right away. I just never came across fake roxis before...

I hope this is the right section, just hope no other BLers get scrwed like I did.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Sorry to hear but these have been going around pretty much since the change in the original OC's to the OP's. Luckily i get mine from the pharmacy with my script. Better luck next time homes.


----------



## CaPoNe.

I heard of others getting fake pills saying that they were some kind of stimulant RC in them.  That was the best part about pharms is that you always knew what you were getting oh well there goes that.


----------



## supermarket

Once a month I get from a pharmacy, but this was a rare move I was making just because I really need a car, in order to get a job and get to the University and whatnot....I guess its a sign if anything....


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

do the fakes at least do anything??
like.. is there any drug in it at all? or is it just binder compressed to a pill?
because even if there is a little bit of something in it it wouldn't be a total loss.( or make a solution of 500ml Propylene Glycol and a few grams phenazepam. mix it up until it is all dissolved and then use a dropper to drop a drop or two on each pill making them a benzo and sell them as phenazepam tablets for cheap, it wouldn't be a complete loss, and some people might like to have the benzo to go along with opiates (if they can acquire any) but don't put more than 2mg on each pill at MOST.
1mg might even be a better idea because people like taking handfuls of benzos not knowing potency)

Anyway, sorry to hear that happened, but hopefully you can do something with them. 
Just please don't be a jerk and sell them off as real ones like was done to you   or do, i don't care. Your prerogative.
i don't even know if you were acquiring them for sale or personal use, but when i hear bulk i assume for selling purposes..

and this is all hypothetically of course.. no one is actually selling anything (for you narcs out there  )


----------



## MACstar

I bought some of these recently in AZ. God damn money down the tubes. I still can't get a hold of my guy either. I am beginning to think something happened to him. Maybe an angry customer, or worse yet he could have been popped. But anywayz I couldn't tell a difference just by looking at them, BUT I did notice there was NO bitterness  at all. I banged em and felt no rush and knew they were fake cause I didn't miss. I felt "weird" though for a few hours too. I don't know what was in them but it had no recreational value at all. 

The closest thing I could compare the feeling to was that of an ssri. I don't know though, it wasn't a placebo I don't think cause I felt this weirdness for about 2 hrs. 

These ones looked legit from what I could tell. They were the A's. I could only tell by the taste something was up. And by then it was too late. I was already home. Watch out for these.


----------



## PossibleOne

No honor amongst thieves eh? Not sayin you are one, but I never put the level of trust behind a deal, especially one invovling considerable amounts of money and expect it to go off smoothly. Then if you deal with someone who does it too then its only a matter of time before they start burning bridges. Ive seen it all too often where a supplier uses and has to quit and ends up doing this to get some last fixes or to shut the people out of life. Nevertheless, be careful people and know what you are getting no matter what. If someone doesnt wanna give you the chance to examine then they are a bad dealer and shitty buisnessman/woman and are probably trying to burn you anyway.. Move on find yourself new connects.

No such thing as a fast buck my friend, no matter how often you can get that fast money.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Could you post pictures? We often don't allow these types of threads if they can't be substantiated because usually they are just remnants from a batch years ago or one person getting bunk rather than representative of a widespread trend. 

With pictures, at least people know what to look out for.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

I have never seen these fake roxi's, since I am now out of the Oxycodone game, but back a couple years ago we acquired a large supply of fake 80's one time.  They looked real, the coating was basically legit.  But if you tasted them it BURNED like a fucker.  Snorting them clogged the shit outta your nose.  Good thing we decided not to bang them the first time we tried them.  Anyways there was SOME kind of psychoactive in it, not sure what though.  Definitely felt very strange and disassociated almost for a few hours.  I couldn't even begin to tell you what was in them.  Felt kinda like low dose ketamine mixed with a benzo.  Who knows.

Sucks that people are resorting to faking Roxi's because of the stupid OP situation.  Lame.


----------



## BlueLightBeam

Been around the North East for years. 5 years ago there were fake 80s too.


----------



## piebald

they are in the north east too.


----------



## TheLostBoys

I live in the North East & never once heard of or saw fake Roxis or Oxys but then again, I dont know many pills poppers.


----------



## MACstar

I ran into the fake 80's AND fake 40's about 6 months or so ago. I only bought one of each from the same guy. They didn't burn when I tasted them, I didn't snort them either though, I banged em' both together and didn't feel a thing. I don't think they had any bitterness either when I tasted them. The next day I talked to the guy and he gave me some Roxis(real) he had complaints from everyone about the oxys.

He told me the guy he got them from supposedly robbed em from a pharmacy drugstore cowboy status. And the guy later got caught up doing that. I heard pharmacys were actually giving jackers fake OC's?? So that would account for that. They looked completely legit.


----------



## Alice_D

I am sorry that happened! Luckly I have only ever seen a fake 80s like a year ago, and didn't waste any money on them. They were obviously faked(wrong size and color)


----------



## Cane2theLeft

I edited "flooding the market" out of the title because nothing in here substantiates that and there's no need unnecessarily raise panic.


----------



## supermarket

to the poster asking if there is any effect at all - several people said yes, just weak. I highly disagree with this, and chalk it up to placebo.

I can post pics if anyone is interested


----------



## supermarket

*pictures*

from my phone. shitty pics, and u cant see the "a/ 215" people my phone image sucks


----------



## PossibleOne

It actually kind of makes sense that a Pharm would give out fake pills to would be robbers. Prolly a sugar pill like birth control or something. I was talking to this girl who said some pills she gets (something for women, I wanna say maybe birth control) Looks just like the V roxis...just it doesnt have the dash on the one side, but the V and the color are ident from what she said. Anyway, its along the same lines as banks giving out inked monies and shit to thieves. The more I think about it the more plausible this scenario is in my eyes. That way a fuckton of pills dont hit the market and what not.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cane2theLeft said:


> Could you post pictures? We often don't allow these types of threads if they can't be substantiated because usually they are just remnants from a batch years ago or one person getting bunk rather than representative of a widespread trend.
> 
> With pictures, at least people know what to look out for.



this.  because we're also an international board it almost makes these reports futile.

as this is american centric i'll move it into the regional forum.


----------



## BlowinKush32

Terrible to hear where in the North east? Also those A's above looks like absolute trash..


----------



## axl blaze

just recently in Ohio my friend bought a lot of fake Roxi 30s... be careful out there


----------



## BaybeX

Maybe those pics are just bad.. but from what I can see.. how would you even get the idea that those are real?  They look like shit.


----------



## Johnny blue

BaybeX said:


> Maybe those pics are just bad.. but from what I can see.. how would you even get the idea that those are real?  They look like shit.



Agreed. 

I'm sure we all appreciate the heads up but, sadly unless people get the chance to try out their product before hand then they will get burnt. My advice would be to stick with your dealers. Most people won't rip off repeat customers. If you find a deal that sounds too good to be true then it probably is especially if it's someone that you don't really know. Lastly if this is a problem in your area make sure you check em out before you hand over the cash and always meet "new" dealers in a public area with people around so they'd be less likely to do something stupid like shoot ya for telling em to fuck off for selling fake shit. If you're really sketched out by someone have em follow you into a store and make the exchange in there.

Be safe fuckers.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ yep yep, i have made many a deal on aile "whatever" inside the grocery store or wal-mart cuz i feel like that is less sketchy then meeting in the parkin lot, imo


----------



## Binge_Artist

Shiit just meet in the police staishon that way yuo can press charges file commplante if ya get burnedt.


----------



## HighonLife

i think meeting inside a grocery store or whatever is more legit then doin it in the parking lot but thats just me, long as both dudes got thier timing down n arent waiting on aile whatever for like 10 mins then its fairly legit


----------



## dielonnn

We actually have gotten  some of these up here in massachusetts now it sucks it pissed me off so much that I was wasting my money on what should be a legit med now being faked that's just fucked as ppl say u used to be able to kno what ur getting with pharms but it drove me to get on the methadone clinic and I love it I'm fuckin.g rich now Haha


----------



## bnghit3

People might just be getting ER sick from these because they are dope sick. If they are addicted then they get fakes to get through the day, they are going to get sick. So, maybe the fakes aren't really making people sick ya know.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ that plus finding out they are fakes could give a placebo effect that something bad is in them therefore making you think and feel that they made you sick. it's all in the mind.


----------



## Jabberwocky

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Quick question Cane, I did some quick Googling, would it be against the rules to source where to get the NarcoPouch Opiate Reagent kits (since Nib apparently found a somewhat working source)?  I'm not sure how police supply companies go about selling those kits to the general public but I've ordered other police equipment from police supply companies without problem.
> 
> Being able to test which opiate a pill/tablet contains without GC/MS would be awesome.



if the link contains outside sources to illicit substances then no it cannot be linked to.  however if it contains harm reduction items and nothing but, not even remotely quasi-legal (bath salts, kratom etc) then yes it is fine.  

pm me the link and i can check it out for verification if you like


----------



## DrugOmen

bnghit3 said:


> People might just be getting ER sick from these because they are dope sick. If they are addicted then they get fakes to get through the day, they are going to get sick. So, maybe the fakes aren't really making people sick ya know.





HdoubleODeezy said:


> ^ that plus finding out they are fakes could give a placebo effect that something bad is in them therefore making you think and feel that they made you sick. it's all in the mind.



This is the first thing that i thought of when people were getting sick, but it still does suck that there are so many fakes out there anyway.


----------



## dave30

I just got 4 of the V 48 12s and I think they may be fake.  I've never had them before, but after comparing them to a picture online, they look a tad bit off.  The font of the 48 12 is a bit more small and closer spaced then the picture of them on the interent.  The back side with 48 12 has the "ring" the OP was talking about.  And it's hard to tell by comparing it to the picture ont he internet, but the width of the pill seems smaller.  I did the taste test, and it does taste somewhat bitter.  I've never tasted them before, I snort them so not sure exaclty what it's supposed to taste like.  Can anyone confirm if this is how the V 48 12 are actually suposed to look like or could I possibly have fakes?  I'm in Wisconsin.  The link to the picture I'm comparing my pills to is 
http://www.pharmer.org/images/domestic/oxycodone-v-4812

Is that picture accurate?  Any help would be greatly appreciate on how these are supposed to look.  What really makes me think they are fake is they have the ring on the 48/12 side on the outer edge where as I can't see it in the picture.  But maybe that is normal for these and the picture is old ?


----------



## chinky

you snort them but dont know what it tastes like?

you sure bout that?


----------



## dave30

I guess I could have explained that a bit better.  I've been doing Oxycontin for almost 5 years.  I recently switched to getting Roxi's about 2 months ago when I could no longer get the old OC formula.  I've had the A215s and M30s so far.  This is the first time I've got the V's and I'm not sure what it's supposed to taste like.  That's the reason for this post, as I'm not sure what they are supposed to look like, but they look off compared to the picture I see online.


----------



## chinky

i was just messin withj you..im not really the person to know..we rarely get roxis around here at least when i did OCs we didnt but that was 2 years ago


whats yourtolerance up to after 5 years of use?


----------



## dave30

I took a picture with my cell phone.  You can see the ring around the outer edge.  Is this real or fake?

Below is a picture I found on the internet and what I'm comparing mine to:






Chinky -

I was up to about 240mg of OC per day a couple years ago.  I used to pay about $40 for an 80mg.  Now I average about 90 - 120 MG / day and it costs about $25 per 30 mg.


----------



## chinky

are you in GA like OP, what makes you think they could be fake? has it been goin around your area?

to me the pill does look differnt..why nit just snort one and find out?


----------



## rbeardedone

chinky said:


> i was just messin withj you..im not really the person to know..we rarely get roxis around here at least when i did OCs we didnt but that was 2 years ago



So is there a shortage of pharmaceuticals in Chicago?


----------



## dave30

Just the fact that there are so many differences in the apperance of the pill.  I'd rather not do one and wind up sick from whatever is in it, if it in fact is fake, until I can find someone who can confirm that this is either real/fake.  I'm in Wisconsin, I recently just started getting Roxi's so I'm not sure if it's been going on in my area or not.


----------



## Tommyboy

That 2 in the number 12 looks off.  Honestly, it looks like yours say AB  R


----------



## chinky

rbeardedone said:


> So is there a shortage of pharmaceuticals in Chicago?



no not really quite the opposite rreally..at least when i was in it..its just most OC users out here make the jump if the tolerance gets that high..and for even back then the only time i had roxis is when my friend visited from fla a couple timesa year


----------



## rearranged

From my experience, the Qualitest brand roxis are very inconsistent. I see them quite a bit and it seems their quality control is lacking.


----------



## lasthurrah19

^^^ I agree.  I've gotten V's only a few times in the past, but they looked like what you got, with the ring and everything.  Please don't take my word on it but that's my experience.  I assumed it was humidity at the time making them like that.


----------



## Surgeon General

*FAKE M 30's in the Tampa Bay area. ID GUIDE*

​I have pics but they are on my drive, not the internet; the up-loader seems to require plagiarizing from the internet. I'm new to the forum thing so if someone could help me out that would be great. I think i was able to upload one as an attachment, but they are sort of worthless because the quality is not good.


​Yes, I found it hard to believe at first, but there are fakes going around--especially in South Florida. For the most part people have been relaying accurate information, but everyone seems to be a little confused so I'll try my best to clarify and elaborate. 


​These fakes look almost IDENTICAL to the real things. So real in fact, it disturbed me off enough to want to help others in avoiding them. Back story is irrelevant; I acquired them from some sketchy dude as a byproduct of some sketchy deal. I have handled countless Mallinckrodts over the past few years and it was difficult even for me to differentiate the crunk from the bunk. But as soon as I examined them I got a funny feeling in my gut--that sense you get when you know something is up, but you just can't put you're finger on it.


​The features I am about to describe weren't picked up by my camera phone anyways, and unless you have 20/10 vision I doubt you will be able to discern them all. These fakes, in comparison to real M30s, exhibit the some of following characteristics:


they are slightly fatter than real M's (or taller). That is, standing flat with the M facing up, their height is just a tad greater.
they are slightly bluer than normal. Remember that M's are supposed to be nearly straight white--the A215's are comparatively much bluer. Anyways, the darker shade of these struck me as odd.
the pills themselves looked dirty. Strange, considering if legitimate they should be brand new. They did not look like products of pharmaceutical quality craftsmanship. The outer binder was cracking in some places. Upon breaking one in half, the contents' texture looked rather “chalky” and the powder inside tasted wrong. There was a slight tint of orange on the inside also.

​I know these descriptions are very common and probably hard to visualize, but if you encounter one and have some experience then you will know what I am talking about. Take time to familiarize yourself with the intricate details of a real pill; your best weapon in combating counterfeits is your mind.

EVEN WITH EXPERIENCE THESE FLAWS CAN BE EASILY OVERLOOKED. 


even less noticeable was an irregular shape on the backs (“30” side of the pill). When examined very closely from overhead, with the pills up on their sides (M facing left or right), all three fakes possessed the same blemish in the back curvature of the pill. The fronts (boxed Ms) looked symmetrical and well rounded yet the backs did not. This usually requires a mag. glass, but the best way to describe it is if someone took a file and shaved off miniscule bits to even it down, resulting in more of a point than a full curve. Regardless, a good indicator when looking at questionable items is your own descriptions. If “sloppy” or “crude” are adj. describing your inventory, then more thank likely they are fakes.

​The most defining characteristic for me however was the tar trail. I used to smoke them occasionally with a beautiful girl and am familiar with a real one's properties and reactions on foil. Smoking is a horrible waste but I thought another series of tests would be helpful. The results revealed:


These fakes left an orangish resin trail, smelled wrong, tasted wrong, gooped up and burned too easily.

​Having explained the identifying characteristics of these fake M's, I can only speculate as to what they actually were. I am in agreement with some who have testified before me. At first, I actually felt a bit more energetic and became engrossed in my computer work. My initial thought before research, based upon the effects, was that it felt like some sort of weird amphetamine. Perhaps something in the MDMA class, but I won't explore that here. After research, I am almost certain that my pills contained just that—maybe along with a stronger amphetamine such as meth, and perhaps some mystery opiate also. It seemed like whoever cooked up these pills was trying hard to mimic the speedy oxycodone high by piecing together different psychoactives and their different feelings.


​My buddy who arranged this deal seemed unperturbed and reported that his pills did exactly what they were supposed to despite having come from the same batch. This does nothing, except confirm yet again his ignorance and reaffirm the power of the PLACEBO EFFECT. I suspect that this is linked to his delivery method—snorting. Again, ignorance. But try explaining bio-availability to a junky and you realize that they just don't give a fuck.


​There many different types of fakes out there and this guide should help you to critically examine the  features of any pill, analyze the facts, and synthesize your findings. Question every item you come across. Study it. Don't take anyone's word for it.


Hope this was somewhat helpful.


----------



## carolinablues

"Someone with a pill press is making these and there is some speculation there is some MDMA or speed content in them, or it was a failed extasy batch that was repressed to look like OXYs and sold." ---- a quote from an earlier post in this thread.


i know a dealer that got ripped on a batch of fake Malli's. Every single one in the batch was fake. he described the same effects as above and suspected there might be some MDMA in it. they noticed large pupils and euphoria (but not the beloved opiate euphoria) following consumption of them.  this was in the North/South Carolina area.


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

damn im sure glad im done with that ..i remember back when i was using they had some fake 80s goin around for a lil while


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

o and them fake ass 80s was easy to pick out....these sound like they look real close


----------



## etard7007

I cant imagine what kind of damage was done to users who IV.


----------



## BlueLightBeam

> Someone with a pill press is making these and there is some speculation there is some MDMA or speed content in them, or it was a failed extasy batch that was repressed to look like OXYs and sold.



I always find it very hard to believe that any one who makes fake pills to sell would put ANY recreational drug in it. Why would they put speed or MDMA into the fake pills? Why not sell that drug separate from the fake pills? I don't understand the concept of spending money on drugs to make fake drugs, and have never experienced it. If you had "failed" ex pills why wouldn't you just sell them as ex, instead of fake 30s? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

yea these pills are really popular around here since the op's came out....

makes me wonder if possibly there is some type of antagonist in them? ppl without a habit wouldnt feel anytthing, ppl with a habit would be instantly sick. raipd heart rate, dialted pupils, sweats, ect....

its just a guess


----------



## ejnjgrl822

yeah and the fakes are still going around. they dont have the bitter "opiate" taste and the M and 30 rub off easily and theyre almost white in color. theyre chalky and break up really easy. unless you never seen a blue before the ones around here in delray are EASY to distinguish.


----------



## Nib

If someone has these and wants me to send them a NarcoPouch to test it just PM me.  That is if you guys think these might contains any opiate at all.


----------



## Volcano

Since this follows the rules stated a few posts above by a moderator you can order the police-issue NarcoPouch kits from http://www.forensicsource.com

I ordered a box of Marquis back in 2009 and waited a week, called to find shipping status, backordered, finally showed up in 3 weeks.

I'd call them first to make sure they're in stock but they don't sell any quazi-legal items.  Mainly LEO stuff.


----------



## Knarf

BanginMyLifeAway said:


> o and them fake ass 80s was easy to pick out....these sound like they look real close



damn good fakes have been around in canada, i mean identical size with coating on. then again we still get original formulation ocs made by purdue.

edit:

roxy's aren't big here, shit I've never seen a blue, only 10s


----------



## Nib

knarf said:


> we still get original formulation ocs made by purdue.
> 
> *=* roxy's aren't big here





ftfy


----------



## celtsfan622

Fake M's in the greater Boston region.   There seems to be a drought of real M's or people are just buying the white ones because they're cheaper, not sure which.  The ones up here people are trying to say they're legit, some of these people are long time users, hopeful maybe? not sure.   Let's all just hope they disappear soon.


----------



## celtsfan622

also, if you rub or scratch the fake ones they smudge/crumble.


----------



## purple-oxy-kush

*Mallinckrodt 30mg oxy [M], same as pill ID pic, or another SW Florida fake??*

I am really confused right now...  I have some M 30s with these specks in them.  They are VERY similar to the descriptions of the fake Ms going around (and I am in the south US)...  

Thread regarding fake 'Mallinckrodt' roxicodone pills:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=537908

Thread about 'blue specks' in M's:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=560521

These seems to fit the description
*BUT:*

-none of the posts about fake pills mention specks

-*The pill looks exactly like this picture used on rxlist / webmd *
IMAGE FROM RXLIST (REDIRECTS TO WEBMD)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




*FAKES Comparison (thanks to setmefree):*








-According to the descriptions of the fakes, the fakes are barely larger, almost needing side by side comparison.  These are slightly larger, but not close enough in size to fool someone...  you can tell from several feet away (they are about the same diameter as generic klonopin, specifically thinking of my teva green 1 mg's but all brands and doses seem to be about the same shape)

-Same goes for color, the post about fakes says they are slightly more blue, but these are obviously blue compared to the almost white Ms with darker blue specks.

-The person I got them from said they were Ms with a few A's too... at home I realized they were all 'M', just 5 usual Ms, nothing out of the ordinary with those 5, but 3 turned out to be these undetermined blues.
To me, I wonder - if they wanted to rip me off, wouldn't they have given all the fake ones?  If the fakes are as close as people claim, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference unless I had a real one, which a majority were the 'usual' ones.... 

-And last, someone DID scrape much of the curvature off of the pills, to the point that the M, score, and 30 is barely noticable... However it doesn't look like it was done to hide any defects or due to the make up of the pill, it was EXACTLY like a crappy pill that went through someone incredibly desperate that they scraped off as much as possible while still leaving the markings...  the scrape marks indicate this too.  If they were fake, I don't know why these were scraped?

- The taste is unusual, but you might understand how inclusive that is, esp for those of you who have experienced the white, burning 30 IR's, or the larger brownish/red OC 80s that were around with the gelling generics and didn't gell up - but burned reallllyyyy bad.

-It broke up about the same as normal Ms
-I snorted a small line, and it did have a chemical 'taste'... it reminded me of SOMETHING, but I can't figure out what... possibly an oxy from long ago, but possibly ecstasy or some kind of amphetamine..



-





mikzemaj said:


> Honestly, i really think that it will either take an actual chemist or a very experienced user to actually distinguish between the real and fakes ones. The reason why i say that is because, i've seen so many real m30's in a lot of different shapes and forms that it lead me to believe that a lot of the guides were inaccurate.
> For example, I hear a lot of people mentioning about how the _real M30's have little blue spots on the inside when you break them in half_...



...*There ARE little blue specs that are darker, only a couple visible on surface, and very small*



Surgeon General said:


> Yes, I found it hard to believe at first, but there are fakes going around--especially in South Florida. For the most part people have been relaying accurate information, but everyone seems to be a little confused so I'll try my best to clarify and elaborate.
> 
> 
> ​These fakes _look almost IDENTICAL to the real things_...  I have handled countless Mallinckrodts over the past few years and it was difficult even for me to differentiate the crunk from the bunk.
> 
> 
> ​_The features I am about to describe_ weren't picked up by my camera phone anyways, and _unless you have 20/10 vision I doubt you will be able to discern them all_. These fakes, in comparison to real M30s, exhibit the some of following characteristics:
> 
> 
> _they are slightly fatter than real M's (or taller). That is, standing flat with the M facing up, their height is just a tad greater_.
> _they are slightly bluer than normal. Remember that M's are supposed to be nearly straight white--the A215's are comparatively much bluer. Anyways, the darker shade of these struck me as odd._
> the pills themselves looked dirty. Strange, considering if legitimate they should be brand new. They did not look like products of pharmaceutical quality craftsmanship. The outer binder was cracking in some places. Upon breaking one in half, the contents' texture looked rather “chalky” and the powder inside tasted wrong. There was a slight tint of orange on the inside also.



...*again, just confuses me... these ones match a lot of the features of the fakes, but the differences are easily seen with the naked eye, both the color and size.
Also, his description of the different color matches the rxlist/webmd pill guide picture*


Sooo...   as you can tell, I have no clue what these are - they match some of the fake qualities, but not near the precision mentioned.... yet they also look exactly like the online picture and have specks...
IF anyone has ever seen a real oxy made by Mallinckrodt that is the color from the database image w/ the specs... please let me know!   
Same if you have had the fakes and noticed small darker blue specks!

Thanks


----------



## muvolution

taste.

opiates are incredibly bitter and these fakes have no real taste to them. 

I can't believe you put something up your nose without tasting it first.


----------



## amapola

Hey purple-oxy-kush,

I merged your thread into the big one so anyone looking for information can find it.


----------



## purple-oxy-kush

@amapola, thank you for merging it - I didn't quite know where to put it, because I just don't understand what the other thread that talks about specks in the M's is referring to...


muvolution said:


> taste.
> 
> opiates are incredibly bitter and these fakes have no real taste to them.
> 
> I can't believe you put something up your nose without tasting it first.



I did taste it...   it tasted unusual, and no it wasn't bitter... but I recalled some of the less frequent generics (white 30s, brown/red 80s) having a different chemical taste.
However, these are not bitter AT ALL, it is almost starch or chalk like - but there is a chemical taste in there for sure...     

There is an aftertaste/drip taste that is actually VERY VERY familiar, but I can't quite remember which drug it was....  so it was one I haven't done in a while, meaning not klonopin (although the chalky taste could be similar to diazepam).  The aftertaste seems to remind me of snorting Ecstasy, but it also has a distinct 'diesel fuel' hint similar to cocaine and especially crack cocaine. 

I took a bump (like 1/8 the pill) after licking it and not being able to tell much at all.

The fact that it looks exactly like the picture in the database, but that "normal"  MALLINCKRODT 30s do NOT look like the official picture is driving me crazy.  
If it is fake, I really want to know what is in it - I checked ecstasy data sites where people test and post what is really in the pill. 
There were a few pills listed that aren't sold as ectasy, but with more generic opiates popping up it seems there should be a similar database for fake pills in general...   

there was talk about testing for an opiate in it, but I really think it needs to be tested as if it is ecstasy like a dancesafe kit...
I find it highly unlikely that there would be an opiate present in a fake opiate...

After having tried a small bump and having some time pass -
[remember, this is after snorting only approx 1/6 of a single pill]
     My best guess would be that it is at least one drug that acts as a stimulant and mild psychedelic / dissociative (vision seems similar to ambien's first 'trip-like' effect when colors become more vivid or change tone).
     The mention earlier of possible antagonist causing the withdrawal MAY also be true - as the hot flash/sweating/dull headache reminds me of withdrawal.  luckily the withdrawal feeling only lasted a few seconds, but i'm still sweating and the dull headache is starting to fade.
      The stimulant quality is also nothing like oxy, it is more like your brain is forced to stay active, as with mushrooms - or really bad withdrawals w/ insomnia.

I'm thinking that if someone IS pressing fake OC's, they are likely using similar low-grade, low-recreational value, and most important low monetary value, drugs that have been used to press fake ecstasy for years... 
Stuff like TFMPP, BZP, other piperazines.... 
Diphenhydramine, amphetamine, pseudo-ephedrine, DXM, etc mixtures..
In fact, even this small bump feels similar to a fake E pill I had in the past... I wish I had one of those ectasy kits, a marquis reagent test (along with a Mecke reagent test, just in case there is an opiate, but I doubt it)...

I may consider sending my remaining tab, although scratched up, to ectasydata.org for GC/MS testing and find exactly whats in it, especially since this seems to be a quickly spreading problem in SW Florida and moving up the entire east coast...


----------



## muvolution

you know it is bunk. how you spend your money is up to you.


----------



## Surgeon General

*********brand new fakes***********



purple-oxy-kush said:


> I am really confused right now...  I have some M 30s with these specks in them.  They are VERY similar to the descriptions of the fake Ms going around (and I am in the south US)...
> 
> Thread regarding fake 'Mallinckrodt' roxicodone pills:
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=537908
> 
> Thread about 'blue specks' in M's:
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=560521
> 
> These seems to fit the description
> *BUT:*
> 
> -none of the posts about fake pills mention specks
> 
> -*The pill looks exactly like this picture used on rxlist / webmd *
> IMAGE FROM RXLIST (REDIRECTS TO WEBMD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*There ARE little blue specs that are darker, only a couple visible on surface, and very small*
> 
> 
> ...*again, just confuses me... these ones match a lot of the features of the fakes, but the differences are easily seen with the naked eye, both the color and size.
> Also, his description of the different color matches the rxlist/webmd pill guide picture*
> 
> 
> Sooo...   as you can tell, I have no clue what these are - they match some of the fake qualities, but not near the precision mentioned.... yet they also look exactly like the online picture and have specks...
> IF anyone has ever seen a real oxy made by Mallinckrodt that is the color from the database image w/ the specs... please let me know!
> Same if you have had the fakes and noticed small darker blue specks!
> 
> Thanks



*******IMPORTANT UPDATE TO MY GUIDE*************

Thanks to everyone who has contributed something and taken this thread seriously. I'm pissed and have no courtesy left right now; we are trying to help people so don't post anything if you don't know what you're talking about. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THESE ARE NEW FAKES. I  was unfortunate to acquire some yesterday and could tell something was up when I got home and examined them. They look almost EXACTLY like this picture and have several characteristics of the fakes I described in my earlier post, but whoever makes them has been reading the forums and learning from their mistakes. 

They were still too fat but seemed to be forged with greater care than my first instance; they didn't look old or dirty, nor was the binder cracking apart either. 

The edges were normal  but the innards of the pill still looked chalky and tasted bad. Any taste besides bitterness is the wrong taste. 

Esentially these looked completely legit. My connect didn't even know and was completely shocked.

My area of concern was all of the blue specs. I had never known of (or maybe never noticded) an M to have these, so I assumed maybe Mallinckrodt changed the formula after the DEA bust or something. Most reports regarding fakes seemed to center around the most noticable feature, its color.  The darker-than-normal shade of blue gave them away and someone  has since changed to pressing ones mostly white, with blue specs that are hardly noticeable.

I can say with 100 percent certainty that these are fake and are currently in South Florida. 

My evidence includes the foil test; having used to smoke them on tin foil (chasing the dragon)  with a companion countless times, I thought burning them would be a great way to verify the pills composition. The first batch, referenced in my extensive earlier report, as well as this new batch of speckled M's, both failed the resien test by leaving dark orange and red resein trails that are not typical. 

Smoking a blue is wasteful but seems to be the only reliable and reasonable way to verify whether your pill came from a pharma lab or someone's basement. 

I don't get nautious like many people say when they take a fake though. There is also absolutley some kind of amphetamine present; I ate a half several hours ago and I do not feel good at all. My heart has been racing. This was very difficult to type because my brain is completely nonfunctioning right now; a serious side effect I get from large doses of amphetamines due to the permanent damage that abuse cause my brain.  it is unmistakeable.
I can't think right now so I will just leave that as an update to beware.  i'll try and put more detail in later =right now i really dont feel good. be safe everyone.


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

dielonnn said:


> this is 1 of the worst thing I've ever heard whoever did this is a Dick and honestly should be shot and killed I live in massachusetts and do  blueberries almost every single day and have a lot of friends who do them every day and haven't seen anything or heard of anything around d here



Hey,up here in New Hampshire I know of ppl who have gotten these fake 30's!! They said it burned when they snorted it.So,Im sure they made their way to a bunch of states,especially on the east coast.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Damn, makes me wish I had taken advantage of the last blues around after the big pain clinic bust around here. It took months for the price of oxy's to finally shoot up for me, but they have.

Now I'm just going to stick to heroin when I decide to binge. It's cheaper anyways since the oxy's all got closed down. But if I do get oxy's, I'll be sure to tell my hook-ups to stay away from M's and stick to A's til all of this clears up.


----------



## PendulumAM

when I lived in Orlando this past year I never came across the fakes or even heard about them, but I did heroin way more often than blues. I was shooting everything so thank God I didn't get the fakes.


----------



## throwupmonster

there were some going around about 6 months ago in sarasota, these almost always had very very small chips and nicks in them and were very brittle. if you put them in a pill bottle and shake it, they start busting apart. and these ones (praise jeebus) get pretty foamy like powdered laundry soap when mixed with water. my buddy was about to iv 3 of them.


----------



## azumi

Im new here so I dont know how to post a pic but I recently got fake A215 Roxi also. They were supplied from someone in Texas I believe. Ill post pic soon as I learn how.


----------



## azumi

*NSFW*:


----------



## azumi

ok here goes third try to post a pic.. sorry Im new but want to share this pic of fake going around my area shipped from Texas , I think pakistani made. Has some opiate in it I tried it. Taste chemically and burns badly for like 5 mins when snorted.
 [url]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/508/1000611s.jpg[/url] [IMG]

Notice it is almost 14mm wide... a real roxy is around 5mm wide , also it has speckles of some other substance Im not sure what. It also breaks easy it wasnt made with a phamacutical grade pill press. look out for these they arent real. They got me high but I have no idea what was in it. I believe someone melted the real pills down , added filler to make more substance and the repressed em out on a pill press.


----------



## Johnny blue

That's the wrong link azumi. The direct link is the one you want from imageshack not the link. Don't forget that the last part is [/IMG] because you forgot the /. I fixed it for ya


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Dude those arent even the same color as a215's and definiteley way bigger.


----------



## gregarious87

idk if this post is still alive or not, but i think my pharm. sold me counterfeit pills.... twice now, when i first picked up my meds, some of the pills broke in half were hard, and the ones i think are fake, crumbled when i tried to break them in half along score mark..... also the hard ones seemed to stay hard, but the ones i believe to be fakes began disintegrating... i can pinch and roll it between my fingers and it turns into a find powder..... also the pressing is near perfect, the only way i can differentiate them is by looking at them side by side..... the hard ones have a press the doesnt go as deep into the pill, and the soft ones goes way deeper into the pill.... and i too was feeling weird all last week.... either it was withdrawal from fake pills, or it was some sort of speed-ish type cutting agent.... went back to my doc to sort it out, and requested a drug test to see if anything bad was in them.... the pharmy corrected the problem by refilling... but i got the same things again, deep press, and not so deep press.... wtf? difference in manufacturing? fakes from china? going to test it with the deep press one day and the notso deep press the next and see what happens....does anyone know of a lab or chemist type facility that would test these free of charge? am in California


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Go to a big chain pharmacy in the future, or at least a different one then you are going to now.


----------



## Utahrd

very good thread, FAKE PHARMACEUTICALS ARE GETTING BIGGER


----------



## hansgrinder

Wow, at least the A 215 is really obvious. I'm sure this was mentioned (didn't get to read everything here), but the BEST way to tell what's what is to just scratch a little powder off it and taste it. If it's really bitter I would bet anything it's real. Opes definitely have a distinctively bitter taste.


----------



## Utahrd

Phizer just started this big YouTube campaign on fake prescription drugs, check it out.  It is entirely possible to get fakes from a brick and mortar pharmacy too, the pharmacist or techs could be swapping them out, or if the pharmacy does not go through legitimate standards-compliant sources to get their drugs, it is likely to happen too.  If you find fake pills in your prescription from a legit pharmacy, report the hell out of them, that's some bullshit!


----------



## DAC526

So I got my hands on a couple Mallinckrodt 100 mcg patches recently and they seem to be bunk. I tried searching for info on this but came up empty handed. I usually take about 400mg oxycodone to get hi and I used both of these patches as directed in one sitting and didn't feel shit! This doesn't seem possible, can anybody shed some light on this situation?


----------



## chinky

yeah man i doubt they were bunk...your tolerance is pretty high and it just wasnt enough..by using this http://www.globalrph.com/fent.cgi calculator you need like 400mcg..

and even though i dont recommend switching to heroin, your tolerance to oxy is crazy and i dont know how you havent made the jump already..i made the switch at like 200mg cause the price was so much more cheaper and that was before people charged mg facevalue..i mean when  i made to switch i only needed like 2bags of dope and i was nodding like crazy which was about the same price as 4norcos..that was like 3years ago and im still snorting my dope and my tolerance right now is at 7bags...so dont thinlk everyone uses the needle if you do dope for a long time and your tolerance goes up depending on how much you use and i fell your tolerance drops more then pharms cause when i used the pharms my tolerance never dropped no matter how much time i took...with dope my tolerance goes up and down depending on how often i use and how long of breaks i take


but if that calculator was correct you should have needed 4patches not 2 to get high


----------



## Tommyboy

IIRC, I used to take either the 1600 or 1400 mcg fentanyl lolipops, and they felt like 60-80mgs of oxy.  Now, there are a lot of factors in this, the main one being bio availability.  Taking the lolipops (buccal consumption) has a BA of 50%, whereas the patches (transdermal consumption) has a BA of 92%.  

The other main factor is that the conversion charts are for therapeutic doses for pain relief.  They aren't taking into account euphoria, and oxy and hydrocodone seem to be a lot more euphoric at lower doses, compared to morphine and fentanyl equivalent doses on conversion charts.  

All things considered, the euphoric doses of these drugs IME should be about 110-150mgs of oxy = 1600-1400mcg.  Take that with a grain of salt though, because my math may be off, and also I never really cared for fentanyl.


----------



## chinky

so yeah his patches prolly werny bunk..he just wasnt taking anywhere near enough to get high by your estimate he needed like 10 of those patches not 2..sounds like someone ripped him off


----------



## Surgeon General

gregarious87 said:


> idk if this post is still alive or not, but i think my pharm. sold me counterfeit pills.... twice now, when i first picked up my meds, some of the pills broke in half were hard, and the ones i think are fake, crumbled when i tried to break them in half along score mark..... also the hard ones seemed to stay hard, but the ones i believe to be fakes began disintegrating... i can pinch and roll it between my fingers and it turns into a find powder..... also the pressing is near perfect, the only way i can differentiate them is by looking at them side by side..... the hard ones have a press the doesnt go as deep into the pill, and the soft ones goes way deeper into the pill.... and i too was feeling weird all last week.... either it was withdrawal from fake pills, or it was some sort of speed-ish type cutting agent.... went back to my doc to sort it out, and requested a drug test to see if anything bad was in them.... the pharmy corrected the problem by refilling... but i got the same things again, deep press, and not so deep press.... wtf? difference in manufacturing? fakes from china? going to test it with the deep press one day and the notso deep press the next and see what happens....does anyone know of a lab or chemist type facility that would test these free of charge? am in California



That is one of the most disturbing things I've ever heard.


----------



## shootingmyself

Hey guys I think I got my hands on some of these in Western NC. This guy my know has a ton of them but I haven't bothered because I prefer my k8s. Anyway I got a signle M yesterday. The dude had a big bag of V4812 with a couple Ms in there. Anyway the one I did seemed to work okay. Then today I got two Ms and two of the Vs and it seemed to me that the Vs were the fakes and not the Ms. The V I have now also looks more suspicious. I paid way more than I normally would but I know I could go exchange one type of 30 for the other if I could tell which one was fake without shooting them. Any advice before I burn cash I don't have?
thanks


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I wouldn't IV them if you think they may be fake.  They don't give you a rush anyways, and the oral BA is high enough that you are not really losing much.  You might be able to tell by the color they are when in solution.  I'm not sure if they would be able to replicate the blue color they turn when you mix them with water.


----------



## shootingmyself

So my friend just IVd one of the M30s we got and definitely felt that opiate rush. So now I'm thinking the Vs were the fake of the batch the dealer had, especially since he had about 70 of the Vs and only a handful of the Ms. Of the two the Vs looked much more sketch, like was mentioned uneven edges from the press, has anyone else seen/heard of bogus Vs going around as well as the Ms?


----------



## hydrochron

I would just eat them and find out. Maybe neither are fake and your just paranoid.


----------



## shootingmyself

Totally true hydrochron, I might just be paranoid. It was just weird because I haven't been lurking here in ages and there's a festival in my area so I thought I log on. I saw this thread and thought it was a crazy coincidence that people I knew were already talking about fake 30s, then seeing a ton made that connection. I haven't done 30s in so long and its such a small amount that I thought maybe they were bogus. But I definitely felt something shooting them.


----------



## verso

I picked up a couple of roxies the other day, and I thought for sure that they were fake because of the color. I'm not sure if this has been said before, but uh, the roxies I used to get looked like this:






They were dark blue, almost purple, really. And the other day I picked up _these:_






Sweet-tart, powder fucking blue. They're legit, for sure, but I was suspicious at first.


----------



## J.Wallace

^

Those bottom pills definitely look off, something just doesn't look right about them. 

Has anybody heard of counterfeit M's or V's going around in the NY area, around the boroughs? I'm always careful, I get from one steady supplier but can never be too careful, especially the price these things go for around here.


----------



## roxiphile

Hell I wish that was the problem we were having in sin city. Patients are supposedly being told that the DEA is requiring them to be switched to Opana ER and IR instead of Oxycodone IR (our favorite) and Oxy-nofunOP-contin.

Can anyone confirm if this is true? I'd rather have fake M's to worry about than everyone in w/d's beginning tomorrow.

Just some advice btw, pick a generic and seek it out only. Whether it's M's, the 224's, the V's, the A's, whatever. I have noticed if you go on an M to an A, the A feels like nothing.


----------



## Opanaking

That doesn't sound right to me. The Dea also doesn't talk to patients. Maybe to Dr.s It still wouldn't make sense for people to be expected to switch from an instant release medication to an extended release medication.


----------



## spacebound

roxiphile said:


> Hell I wish that was the problem we were having in sin city. Patients are supposedly being told that the DEA is requiring them to be switched to Opana ER and IR instead of Oxycodone IR (our favorite) and Oxy-nofunOP-contin.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is true? I'd rather have fake M's to worry about than everyone in w/d's beginning tomorrow.
> 
> Just some advice btw, pick a generic and seek it out only. Whether it's M's, the 224's, the V's, the A's, whatever. *I have noticed if you go on an M to an A, the A feels like nothing.*


i'm kind of confused by this.. are you saying if i snort an m-block and then an a215, i'm not gonna feel like i just did 60mg of oxy?


----------



## BluffBoy

I think he's saying after doing the m's for a while, then switching to the a's, the a's don't feel as strong. He's probably talking about IV as I've never met and IV user who didn't like the m's the best. They are easiest to draw up and give the best hit.


----------



## Kwerty

*fake oxy in detroit area*

has anyone heard of these pills that have an M inside a box and on the other side a 30. I took oxy once before.. and these pills.. made me feel different. So i had a friend who is a chemist see what was in them. It turns out it was Heroin and a half assed compound of mdma. He advised me not to consume. this came from the Detroit area.. any ideas or thoughts? Just getting the word out. 


SOme Mod  closed the thread. just Trying to get the word out.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Hey, I merged your post into the thread we have on the topic.  Don't be so quick to assume we will close it next time.


----------



## sortsx

GRRR. Fake M's _WITH_ blue specs/flakes inside the pill. Looks 100% real, but you taste it and it's bitter. But then you snort it and it's like a bland mucus in your throat taste, and it's not bitter at all. Seriously impossible to check, light test, etc etc. ONLY way to tell is by putting a dab of water on your finger, very light.. Then stroke the letters of the pill. Fakes come off very very easy. Real ones are pushed in much harder.. Now there's an A 215, and it's impossible to tell as well. Looks 100%, tastes bitter, breaks fine, etc but when snorted there's no drip... (Also no high off either).

These fakes are getting better and better, it's impossible to tell anymore, until you actually take it.


----------



## Chainer

^ Location?

Fortunately, have not heard any major/concerning reports of these circulating recently around the North Eastern coast (usa)... Which is good because several months back I know there were some in MA.


----------



## Chainer

Got two 5 packs today.  Mixed source obviously from how the hook up was acting.

Got 5 white Ms, and 5 blueberries.  Four of the Ms were 100% legit, and one was questionable (burned oddly, tasted wrong, hard to tell though as it was only 30mg).  One blueberry was 100% fake.  Coating rubbed off, wasn't pressed very well, taste was off, burned odd, turned to charchoal.  Just letting you know, these seem to be popping up again.  8 out of 10 is not a good thing, especially with how much more they are costing lately, nearly 30% increase in price over the past 3 months (without getting specific at all).  Makes no sense to me.

Hope you all can avoid these.   The blueberry was a bit obvious on close exception, but the M was not at all. 

Boston, MA.


----------



## BlowinKush32

Chainer said:


> Got two 5 packs today.  Mixed source obviously from how the hook up was acting.
> 
> Got 5 white Ms, and 5 blueberries.  Four of the Ms were 100% legit, and one was questionable (burned oddly, tasted wrong, hard to tell though as it was only 30mg).  One blueberry was 100% fake.  Coating rubbed off, wasn't pressed very well, taste was off, burned odd, turned to charchoal.  Just letting you know, these seem to be popping up again.  8 out of 10 is not a good thing, especially with how much more they are costing lately, nearly 30% increase in price over the past 3 months (without getting specific at all).  Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Hope you all can avoid these.   The blueberry was a bit obvious on close exception, but the M was not at all.
> 
> Boston, MA.



Are the blueberrys the A's or V's? There has been a lot of shady V's around that seem to lack taste and have a weird drip.  Also they don't have the raised edges on the pill.  I'll try and get a pic, but hopefully don't run into them again in upstate NY.


----------



## Johnny blue

Most people call the a 215s the blueberries AFAIK. Kinda weird though considering that the Vs are soooo fucking blue.


----------



## ms4104

Lol now it's as bad as buying heroin when you buy pills.. you gotto worry if your gonna get a shitty product haha.

I used to love that about pills.. guaranteed to be the same strength in every pill. Now you jkust get presses of powder haha. 

Thank god for nyc powdered dope.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Deffinitaley going around in connecticut... i just recently got 7 of em for free knowing that they were fake though. I didnt hear of anyone getting sick though.


----------



## shimazu

I dont know about anyone else but the fake Mboxes I've seen were almost _too_ perfectly engraved. The M and the 30 were like fucking lasered on there or something. The only other way to tell if their fake is if you can taste the difference. Also, I've noticed that fakes are damn near impossible to crush up perfectly, theres usually chunks left no matter how hard you crush it. Fucking crazy cant even trust pharms anymore. why cant the DEA do something useful for a change and bust these people with the pill presses


----------



## juzcurious

^^agreed :/ and bummed


----------



## mungus

Definitely in Connecticut, Ive seen them around for at least the last 6 months. Inconsistent buzz, from lame to decent. Crush well, bitter drip. Last, I ate one and got halfway through snorting another then puked my eyes out. I threw out what was left.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Where in CT are you from?  I'll have to keep an eye open.  Luckily the only 30s I get are from one guy and he has the A215s, but I'll have to be cautious if you say fakes are around


----------



## mungus

New Haven.


----------



## MILF84

Here are some i've come across, just north of Tampa, FL. people are selling these fakes at "cheaper" prices causing people to buy large amounts and then distribute to their "regulars" who buy a couple at a time. I have come across these exact same pills through 3 different people in my county. here's a pic. Box M on one side, 30 above the score live. color is obviously darker than M's actually are. Some even look to be almost speckled or as if the blue dye used was not mixed properly, giving it an uneven blue color/tone. I've only seen one type of M's, and they are all the same. These were a smaller as far as how big around they are, but similar to the thickness or heigh of an actual M. the edges are raised around the entire edge on one of not both sides. the consistancy is much much harder than an actual M, which is you are familiar with M's you will notice size, color and consistancy of power immediately. People who are occasional buyers are at the highest risk bc they do not know how each brand looks. here are the ones i've come across 3 times in the norther Tampa Bay area (from multiple people). posting pic very shortly


----------



## Gerbil_Jammer

If you don't mind I'd like to resurrect this thread.  I should have known better, they didn't look quite right. I purchase 20 FAKE MALLINKRODT's in the Hernando County Area of west central Florida. The color is easily noticeably different. Take a small bite. They taste TOTALLY different. I should have known better but I was out , needed stuff bad, and someone said that the M's had a new formula and I put it down to that.. Anyways, an easy way to tell is the wet Your finger and simply rub the "30" or the "M" and it will rub off fairly easy.

I ate FIVE of these at one and didn't feel AT ALL ILL. I think the ppl that are getting ill are from the missing their dose and feeling 
withdrawals. As stated I ate five and the only time I felt ill is the exact moment and 5 mins later when I realized I ate fake pills and 
I panicked for five minutes. After that I calmed down and felt fine.


BE CAREFUL, BEFORE YOU BUY, JUST MAKE SURE THEY LOOK RIGHT. They will be sliighly more flat on the top, not domed like a true Mally.
The color will be off and it will taste "funny", almost.. I say "almost" sweet..

Be Safe.


----------



## FakeRoxiAwareness

*Fake Mallinckrodt 30mg Oxycodone (Roxicodone/Roxi/Oxy IR) in New York*

Location: New York
Pill: Oxycodone 30mg
Quantity: Enough to conclude that a large amount of these fakes were made and distributed.  


*NSFW*: 








 

The pills are mostly white, with blue specks.  They came the way seen in the pictured, so were not blue and then were wiped off.  They are very hard to break in half by hand, and after breaking them in half with a knife they are this same color (mix of blue and white) throughout, but have shiny specks on the inside, that look almost like glass.  The scored side with the 30 over the line is round with no edge, but the side with the 'M Box' has a ridge around like half of the pill, and the ridge is not raised or 'lipped,' but instead recessed.  


*NSFW*: 










I did not eat any, but the person that did said that they burned, and tasted very bitter.  He said that he didn't get high off of them, so has no idea of the actual contents.  I am not going to eat them obviously, and am just using them to spread awareness.

They are pretty obvious fakes, although I have heard that Mallinckrodt has recently changed the formulation, making them harder and altering the color.  However, I do not believe that these are the new formulation since the person that ate them reported no opioid high, and the color pattern is not consistent with either the old or new formulations.


----------



## Blueberry88

I recently got some oxycodone 30s that are the V 4812's that have brown tiny specks in them. The imprint looks a little worn and also is a bit darker then the Normal ones. I believe these are fake but aren't sure how or what they are made of. Im thinking the specks are herion but am not sure. I've been searching online for hours and can not seem to find any pictures of what I have. They also crush very easily and taste a bit chalky but can't tell of they work considering I have a high tolerance for oxys.. Has anyone seen these before? Also is there any site out there that has pictures of fake pills? I was also told that the could of been bought online. Not sure just dying to find out.


----------



## shimazu

wtf those blue Ms look nothing like the real ones, you know, the ALL WHITE ones.

its almost as if they used ingredients for an A 215 but accidently engraved an M on there


----------



## denvergold

HOW TO TELL THE FAKE M's FROM THE REAL ONES JUST BY LOOKING AT THEM 
the fake Ms went around my town in NC awhile back, and the worst part was no one would believe me the pills we were getting were fake! I could tell right away by the taste down my throat and how much it burned, but people would keep being like "noo, i just did 4 and im soo f*cked up"... SOOO effed up, who ever thought you'd have to worry about fake pills?? A bad bag of dope sure but pills?? come on.. and at NO PRICES a pop its not a cheap mistake...
anyways, it became super easy to tell just by looking at them, because the pill presses that crackhead motherf*ckers buy to make fake pills arent as sophisticated as the ones manufacturers have, SO, hold the pill with the M facing you...rotate it around, like you would spin a coin around to bring the tails side facing you. As you spin it, on a REAL pill, the 30 and the score should be on the diagonal..on a FAKE one, the 30 and the score is straight across...
does that make sense? if not, ill elaborate...
sure, you can look at color too but that seemed harder to me, always wanted to trick myself into thinking it was the light or something making the color look off haha


----------



## deal trees

Sounds dangerous... :/


----------



## denvergold

VERY dangerous...luckily i just sniffed them at the time so i wasnt too worried the first time i did a fake one by mistake but i called the guy i got them from to warn him he had scored a bad batch, and to warn his customers that IV because that could kill someone...typically, he was more offended that i accused him of selling fake shit (NOONE would believe me at first that the Ms going around town were fake) and threatened to stop serving me (as if i wanted to keep buying fake blues anyways) than concerned for his customers that could potentially die from IVing who knows what...didnt seem as if there were ANY opiates in them at all, as i was sick when i did one and didnt feel any better..since then ive heard of fake ones that were made by taking say a batch of 10 real ones, crushing them, mixing with talc and other fillers, and re-pressing into 100 new ones...the pill dealers way of cutting their drugs i guess...which doesnt make much sense, there is already such a high profit margin on 30s that it would seem counterproductive to lose a bunch of customers just to increase your profits once but most of these guys dont think logically that way so i guess nothing should surprise us anymore...
anyone heard of other types of fake pills going around? seems like it would be more difficult to make a fake OC (guess i should say OP now...RIP OCs!!!) or morphine ER or Opana, anything with a time release coating or odd shape like the stop signs seems like it would be more difficult to make at home...


----------



## shimazu

fake roxis are definitely being produced. And to answer your question on why they would do it when they already make a huge profit on them?

Theyre drug dealers man


----------



## mungus

denvergold said:


> anyone heard of other types of fake pills going around? seems like it would be more difficult to make a fake OC (guess i should say OP now...RIP OCs!!!) or morphine ER or Opana, anything with a time release coating or odd shape like the stop signs seems like it would be more difficult to make at home...



New in New Haven, these 15mg "roxys". I think they are fake. Crappy photos but you can get some idea about the press. Sorry about the lighting, needed the shadows to make the imprints legible. The outside has the right sheen, same color inside. Bitter drip, I didnt eat any yet. They crush like they should. I read about the 30mg's that are blue on the inside, some said that was fake, others said real. All I know is real 80mg Mallinckrodt's are white inside. Why would any be colored inside, I dunno.


*NSFW*:


----------



## georgewc2001

don't know if anyone's pointed this out yet but...

there's an ecstasty test that reacts to opiates like oxycontin so...

just buy that particular test (i forget which one it is...either marquis, mecke or mandellin) and if your pill shows for opiates, you most likely got real ones ;-)


----------



## mungus

any chance I could get a learned opinion on whether the Oxycodone 15s I posted about on the previous page are fake or real? I know its not much to go on. The buzz is lame and I was thinking about using another route. thx


----------



## Tommyboy

^ If you are getting a buzz from then wouldn't that mean they are real?  The roxicodone aka Oxy IR comes in solid colors, meaning the outside matches the inside.  The 80mg that you mentioned was OxyContin which had an outer coating that was one color (green in the case of 80's, red for 60's, brown/yellow for 40's, pink 20's) and then the inside was white.  That was because they were extended release so the coating was supposed to be made of something that made the oxycodone be released over time.  

So if your only concern about these is that they are green all the way through then you have nothing to worry about because since they are instant release there isn't a coating, which is why they are the same color inside and out.  The same goes for the 30mg roxi except it's blue inside and out.


----------



## mungus

The color is not the main issue but thank you for clearing that up for me. I posted the question because the buzz from 2 of these (30mg) is not like the buzz from the same or even a smaller amount of a Mallinckrodt. Maybe its just me, its been a while since I had those. There were highly suspect 30s going around not long ago, thought this could be more of the same.


----------



## cabooser

There are fake opanas ging around the eastern mass area.  The yellow 40s.  Heads up to those that get packs..


----------



## RecklessWOT

cabooser said:


> There are fake opanas ging around the eastern mass area.  The yellow 40s.  Heads up to those that get packs..



Can you describe them so people know what to look for?


----------



## riffraff

it is true fact


----------



## MetalMike

They are in NJ also...   no kidding - off in color, size, taste, way they crush, sound of them falling onto the table haha, super smooth and slippery...  i could have said "off in all ways" - wasn't supposed to start my comment like that haha... not cool, no good, maybe dangerous? def. fake my friends

you will see its like a light blue, really hard to crush, very slippery/shiny/smooth, totally different sound if you drop it or something....   at least in my experience.....   then after that youll realize taste, affects are completely diff.


----------



## Mass08

What part of Mass are we talkin about? Im from central MA. I only do heroin, just curious about what area in Ma your talkin about. Sorry if asking him is against the rules, I'll edit my post if requested to do so.


----------



## BlowinKush32

NYC has fake M's going around. I've heard about them, but finally got them .  They are fatter in size and them M is a little sloppy and some pills were chipped and crumbly, but the 30 on the flipside are dead on.  Only flaw with the color is there aren't blue specks on it.  On close inspection its obvious and they taste like straight chalk and have no oxy taste what so ever.

SAD SAD news when prescription pills, the only thing you can usually be sure you're getting are going bad.


----------



## shimazu

whats sad is if you get caught with it the cops will still consider it as an oxy because it looks like one


----------



## brutus

^ Why shouldn't they? That's not sad at all.


----------



## Tommyboy

I think it's only sad from the buyers perspective, but anyone selling fake pills deserves to get charged for what they are supposed to be.  



BlowinKush32 said:


> NYC has fake M's going around. I've heard about them, but finally got them .  They are fatter in size and them M is a little sloppy and some pills were chipped and crumbly, but the 30 on the flipside are dead on.  Only flaw with the color is there aren't blue specks on it.  On close inspection its obvious and they taste like straight chalk and have no oxy taste what so ever.
> 
> SAD SAD news when prescription pills, the only thing you can usually be sure you're getting are going bad.



I didn't think they were supposed to have blue specks on it, so I don't get how the only flaw with the color is it not having blue specks.


----------



## undead198

Ive had a fake roxy 30 i could tell right away it was fake the letters and numbers dont look straight and the __ in the middle where it was suppose to be was touching each end instead it was smaller only going to the sides of the 30 the fakes ive seen are the M like this one here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and also on the fake one the M was lower not in the middle. They are Sugar pills i tested one of them where i was.


----------



## BlowinKush32

Tommyboy said:


> I think it's only sad from the buyers perspective, but anyone selling fake pills deserves to get charged for what they are supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were supposed to have blue specks on it, so I don't get how the only flaw with the color is it not having blue specks.


The legit M's I have had in the past would usually always have some blue specks although I'm not talking about a lot of specks, but my memory could be off with those because its been the A's and V's for the most part round these parts.  I haven't seen the M's for a while now, at least not since the fakes so its hard for me to remember what the legit ones looked like.

After looking at pictures of the Mallinckrodt oxy 30mg they all seem to be speckled not one solid color, even though the light blue is predominant.  I don't mean speckled like with MDMA pills, but I mean speckled as you can see the majority of the pill is light blue and they're parts where white will show more giving a speckled look although nothing major.


----------



## shimazu

dude I dont know what you had but any M 30 ive ever seen was completely white


----------



## BlowinKush32

shimazu said:


> dude I dont know what you had but any M 30 ive ever seen was completely white



They usually have a blue hue to em and def look whiteish , but I have never seen a M 30 that was completely white.


----------



## brutus

^ Me either.


----------



## undead198

wiggi said:


> ^ Me either.



srry it was a pic off the internet as a refrence to the m


----------



## bcjtt

Hi, I have never posted here before.  I think I saw a batch of fakes...  Looked slighter smaller than the regular M's, and they are more of a gray color.  Definitely feel something off of them... but, can't tell what it is.  Is there any truth to the new "Canada" Malli's?  What are these things?  They look exactly like regular M's, very hard to tell the difference, unless you are used to looking at them.  It is very uncommon to get an entire batch of M's, since they are pretty scare up here (Boston), which made my brain start going.  Any thoughts?  I hear that there may be MDMA, speed, or dope in them.  And, the rumor is that the Malli company sold out to a Canadian company, that is now manufacturing these new M's.  And, supposedly Canada has different regulations on this stuff, and that they are using a different dye color...


----------



## shimazu

I highly doubt they would replace a drug with another illicit drug. 

My theory is the people with the pill presses making these fakes crush up real roxis and cut the powder with some other white powder then make double or triple more likely the original amount. 

or

they are just taking some kind of white powder and pressing them into Ms


----------



## shimazu

also I heard from a buddy that he got fake K9s almost a year ago so Id think its not limited to just Ms.

Round my way the Ms were viewed as the best but I actually preferred the A 215s

seemed like less powder but that could have just been a placebo because of the colors (white vs blue)

on a side note apparently other people on the internet are saying they get blueish legit Ms too so maybe they have different manufacturing practices in different factories or something? Idk but the Ms I would get were definitely fully white, and legit


----------



## McHigh_HMG

I have some fake Ms that i got from a buddy. They look official but cause ive had them for about 6 monts or so in the same container theyre pretty worn down though.


----------



## RecklessWOT

McHigh_HMG said:


> I have some fake Ms that i got from a buddy. They look official but cause ive had them for about 6 monts or so in the same container theyre pretty worn down though.



So are they completely fake or are they just cut down a lot and re-pressed?  Like would they get you high at all if you took enough?  Idk why else you'd have held onto them for so long.  I guess they may come in handy one day but if you hold onto them for too long they'll just get beat up and you will never be able to use them for anything since the only thing they're good for is the way they look...  Sounds like you said they are already starting to.  If they're just completely fake then I'd get rid of them sooner than later while they can still pass for real


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Theyre completely fake. I just havent threw em out. I had about 12 of them and and sold a majority of them, then i felt shitty about sellin them and i just never got rid of the other ones. I only sold alot of them to one person and he didnt know they were fake. He thought that he had built up a tolerance. I dont regret sellin them but karma caught up to me and that was the end of fuckin people all together.


----------



## RecklessWOT

yeah, especially if he thinks his tolerance is so high, the day he gets some real ones and tries to eat the whole 10 pack he'll be fucked...  I'd just use them to try to get favors from people or something, or maybe to use for a refund from your dealer  (like in the movie Go lol)


----------



## McHigh_HMG

You know thats not such a bad idea... Lol.

I havent seen that movie or heard about in like 10 years.


----------



## Chainer

no reports of this shit in the Boston MA area though im an infrequent user, 5 pack every other week, always blueberry classics or Ms.  Coppin thru lowell and southern NH.


----------



## tassadar

I don't think I've ever seen a fake one until recently. I come across M 30's fairly frequently. The real ones have always been light blue or white.  A few weeks ago I came across some that just didn't look right.  The classic 'M' logo looked legit, but they were smaller in size (about the size of an A215).  Also the score on the back didn't cover the entire diameter. The colors look uneven if you break it in half. They are a darker blue color, and taste like a Xanax or something.  These were found in the Tampa area.  Either Mallinckrodt has made their pills smaller, or there are a bunch of fake ones currently going around this area.


----------



## TheJoker718212

There are definately fake M boxes going around NY and im talking 100's of 1,000's of them they are usually just packed in with filler which wont really have any effect on your body unless your sniffing or iv'ing them. but a few people i know have pill stamps and they are taking 1 Roxy and turning it into 2 or even 3 roxies so you will still feel the oxy and if your a new user you would have no idea and they will be turning there pill into 3 pills


----------



## dannyd488

tassadar said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fake one until recently. I come across M 30's fairly frequently. The real ones have always been light blue or white.  A few weeks ago I came across some that just didn't look right.  The classic 'M' logo looked legit, but they were smaller in size (about the size of an A215).  Also the score on the back didn't cover the entire diameter. The colors look uneven if you break it in half. They are a darker blue color, and taste like a Xanax or something.  These were found in the Tampa area.  Either Mallinckrodt has made their pills smaller, or there are a bunch of fake ones currently going around this area.



I too have gotten the same thing!...after getting a few with a friend I realized that some were white and some were the off blue with specks just like the A's.  This made me a bit nervous...then after closer inspection I also noticed that they were also a bit smaller than the white ones as well...my friend made me think I was crazy so I said fuck it and ate half of one of the white ones....I felt fine....The next day for work I ate half of a blue one in the morning....normaly by the time I get there im feeling quite good but this time it was different....I had alot of energy! Maybe more then usual when i have real jawns but this was almost speedy.  they deffinatly tasted like xanax (didnt try blowing them).  I told my friend to be careful because I thought they maybe fake but he thought I was insane.  Like and idiot I tried more...still no feeling of opiates but still content...no withdraw just feeling a bit hot and dizzy.  This is the kicker...the next day I finally get some real m 15's.  The first one I ate got me wasted! like too much than Id like to be.  Then later in the day and even today I feel like they are coming in waves...like some other drug is still present in my system...I deffinatly havent felt right untill tonight...my guess is there is some sort of opi bocking drug in there? sub or methadone? who knows....iv gotten fakes like this before that had the same effect...just a word to the wise.  I was searching all over the net for a similar story and it figures the last post on this page was what i was looking for lol....im staying clear of m 30s or all 30s if I can.  There is too much risk...im lucky enough that my habbit is small enough where i can get by just eating a few 10's a day. I feel bad for the people that are Iving and could possibly be shooting a few good with a few fake pills...who knows wtf that is doing to people.


----------



## nursejackie89

Obviously, this is and could very well be a tremendous trend across the US. I am in New Jersey and so far so good. Until last night. All I am going to tell you guys is *if it does not taste bitter*, *does not have a letter imprint and a number imprint like you know it should.. Stay the **** away*. Like the good quote, "stay the fuc* away from things you know nothing about." I want everyone to be safe and for people to be very wary of fake pills. Because, this happens all the time in the quest for money. People will do anything and this very well exists. Now it is only coming to light and people are loosing their lives for being ignorant of warning signs.

It would really help everyone if we could map out where people are seeing these pills and what not.

Also, why are we not posting pictures people?! Are we not allowed to? I wish someone would respond and let me know. I could post some to help everyone.



dannyd488 said:


> i too have gotten the same thing!...after getting a few with a friend i realized that some were white and some were the off blue with specks just like the a's.  This made me a bit nervous...then after closer inspection i also noticed that they were also a bit smaller than the white ones as well...my friend made me think i was crazy so i said fuck it and ate half of one of the white ones....i felt fine....the next day for work i ate half of a blue one in the morning....normaly by the time i get there im feeling quite good but this time it was different....i had alot of energy! Maybe more then usual when i have real jawns but this was almost speedy.  They deffinatly tasted like xanax (didnt try blowing them).  I told my friend to be careful because i thought they maybe fake but he thought i was insane.  Like and idiot i tried more...still no feeling of opiates but still content...no withdraw just feeling a bit hot and dizzy.  This is the kicker...the next day i finally get some real m 15's.  The first one i ate got me wasted! Like too much than id like to be.  Then later in the day and even today i feel like they are coming in waves...like some other drug is still present in my system...i deffinatly havent felt right untill tonight...my guess is there is some sort of opi bocking drug in there? Sub or methadone? Who knows....iv gotten fakes like this before that had the same effect...just a word to the wise.  I was searching all over the net for a similar story and it figures the last post on this page was what i was looking for lol....im staying clear of m 30s or all 30s if i can.  There is too much risk...im lucky enough that my habbit is small enough where i can get by just eating a few 10's a day. I feel bad for the people that are iving and could possibly be shooting a few good with a few fake pills...who knows wtf that is doing to people.



where do you live?



azumi said:


> *NSFW*:



absolutely positively fake. If you see speckles in a pill that is supposed to be a roxy stay the hell away people! Come on!


----------



## dannyd488

hello nurse jackie.  I hate to break it to you but I am in South Jersey.  I forgot to specify where I lived before....If I still had one I would of taken a picture and I even tried to get them again so I could post/test them eventually.   The pics of the pills you reposted are soooo fake....thats crazy looking.  But the ones I had were really had to tell.  Like some of the other people on here have mentioned, the pill id pictures are usually off so it is hard to tell what a real "M" looks like.  Plus most of the time they are all diff.shades.  Maybe there all fake! ha hell if I know.  But I do know that these are verryyy good fakes...Iv gotten ligit blues that seem to have looked just like this before....and trust me I looked at these things for like 10 minutes or more b4 I ate them lol  I also wanted to add that my urine seemed to be "cloudy" for a day or two.  Not just dark...It was very odd and Im almost positive it had something to do with the fakes.  The drug must pass all the way though your system w.e the hell it is.


----------



## dannyd488

Come on guys dont let this thread die!! Talk to me! haha Maybe good news....I found a small peice of one of the fakes I had and maybe when I get the money I can do a test.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Trust me, this thread's not gonna die.  We all know it's here so if anyone comes across some potential fakes they can still find this thread.  It may go down a page or two but it's easy enough to search for.  This isn't really supposed to be much of a social thread anyway.  

Be sure to let us know when you get it tested and maybe a pic would be good too if if it's actually a fake so people know what to look out for


----------



## tigers2012

Wow. I have been reading this thread for a long time tonight. Joined bluelight just to share my experience. I'm not sure how to reference another poster here, but denvergold explained that if you hold a legitimate Malinkrodt in your hand and spin it over, the scored line should be sitting at a diagonal. NO PRICES and I have been very skeptical as they are most definitely fake. Now, first off, the pills i have look absolutely flawless. When i rolled out of this guys driveway, i noticed they were a tad bit darker and thought nothing of it until now. Back to denvergold's way of telling a fake. When i hold each pill in my fingertips with the M facing me and flip it over, the score line and the 30 do not sit at the diagonal (like the legitimate pill). The score and the M line up completely different for each pill. This and it's slightly darker color are the only thing besides maybe a small size difference ( the real Ms are fatter)are the only way to spot a counterfeit pill. I just talked to this guy and he said that he got them from a guy who just went to the pharmacy and sold it to him earlier. He seemed like he was trying to cover his ass. I have NO pupil constriction on these pills. 0% high. And 100% puking all day. The taste is also off. It seems a tad "diluted" for lack of a better word. These are in Louisiana. I can take pics of the three I have left, and will do my best to illustrate them as fakes. I can do three different pictures of me doing the flip over thing to each pill I talked about earlier. (Thanks to denvergold). Absolutely blew my mind and pissed me off when I realized this within the last few hours.


----------



## shimazu

azumi said:


> *NSFW*:



wow that isnt even close to what they look like. looks like a mentos in that pic, the a 215s ive gotten were always blue, not that vomit color you got goin on there


----------



## etnies

OC 80's in NY?

yum.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

*generic oxycontin 60mgs*

has anyone ever had these before? im talking about the gneric ones specifically. are they red all the way through? or are they white on the inside like a regular oc. also, do they taste kinda sour? had what was told was a piece of generic oc60 but it was all red, left a red stain on my fingers, tasted kinda sour, not very bitter. and smelled like sasafrass...i know weird.

this isnt a what did i take thread, im just asking about the generic oc60s bc im sure someone in OD has had them and can answer my questions. if there is a problem with this post, mods PM me please instead of just closing it please? i had a thread closed the other day for a small infraction and felt it was done unfairly. its in the past, but for future reference, let me know and I can change the wording of the question,. Thanks,


----------



## xkeephopex

*philaadelphia too*



PainGame said:


> *Massive amounts of fake Mallinckrodt M box 30mg Oxys Hitting HARM REDUCTION THREAD*
> 
> Apparently it is bad.
> 
> Can anyone discuss how to determine a real one?  To keep everyone safe and not dead?
> 
> Or if someone gets a fake please post a picture!
> 
> Or if someone can be specific in discussing the characteristics of legitimate ones -
> 
> color, taste, thickness compared to Qualitest V and A/215 brands.
> 
> I have heard they can for sure be differentiated with some practice, but people are getting very sick, like ER sick.
> 
> Is there a way to adapt a home drug testing kit to work on these pills in other words could you get one and test the pill for opiate content somehow?
> 
> Thanks - this is hitting a lot of people.
> 
> *Also I would not post this frivolously - I did some of the research behind the link between insuffalation and silicosis with OPANA ER - see here in ADF - http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8732234#post8732234
> 
> This is not a joke and there needs to be some awareness among the community so no one else is hurt.
> 
> Please scroll down since I cannot post link to read firsthand reports I excerpted from the originals so that we would be 100% safe with any copyright issues - they are just excerpts and reprintable under the fair use act and will hopefully raise awareness - as a community there needs to be ZERO tolerance for this sort of fake medicine thing especially when it is dangerous to your health and not at all what you expect. *



 The m boxs I've seen don't have the very hard to see blue speckles in them. The real ones if you look very hard have verryy tiny blue spots in them. Fakes do nottt. I've only seen fake a215s and Ms not to sure about others


----------



## oxie

MB82772 said:


> "It's prolly some dickhead with a pill press doing this shitt.."
> 
> Thanks, Einstein - that narrows it down quite a bit!!!
> 
> Hmm, whoever's selling em is prolly some dickhead sayin they're oxycodone instead of sayin they're fakes.



Whos really the dickhead, the guy selling or the guy whos buying them


----------



## T N T

*Possible Fake V-4812's (OC 30's)*

Hey guys long time lurker, thought I would finally make an account today after getting some V-4812's (Blueberries) off the st.

I'm concerned they MAY be fake and if so, these would be the best ones I have ever seen in my life.

First, I feel something.. but they could've just put some kind of cheap opi mixed with something who knows.

I wish I could take a high-res picture, any picture I do take I don't think would show anything.. you have to really look good.

I'm curious because swim gets legit Blues, the same ones but is wondering if they come in 2 shades of blue? These are the light blue kind, the legit ones swim gets are the
really really blue kind. But I get both legit in diff colors sometimes. They are a little "rough" around the curve of the pill, you can barely notice anything. Have seen them like that sometimes, no biggie but it's concerning.

Does anyone have any fake OC 30 pics? maybe a real next to a fake? Not the M ones, these are the V-4812's. 

They were broken open and seem to be the same color on the outside as well as inside. Could be old?




ANY information you can give would be appreciated, and if i'm in the wrong section let me know. Thanks guys!


----------



## Johnny blue

I merged your thread with this existing one. First off welcome to bluelight. Second we don't "swim" here. Everyone knows it's you and if you look no one here says swim. Last they aren't "OCs" they are  instant release oxycodone pills. It's the same drug but, OC says that it's time release and what you're describing isn't.


----------



## T N T

Johnny blue said:


> I merged your thread with this existing one. First off welcome to bluelight. Second we don't "swim" here. Everyone knows it's you and if you look no one here says swim. Last they aren't "OCs" they are  instant release oxycodone pills. It's the same drug but, OC says that it's time release and what you're describing isn't.




Ok thanks, I saw this thread but didn't see anything useful.

I know they are the immediate release, I just put OC down so people would get an understanding of what kind of pills I was talking about.


They don't have OC on them, or OP. I'm a veteran, I know the marking very well.


These have the V on one side and 4812 on the other. Any pictures anywhere?

I know there is an opi in it because I'm not sick.


----------



## Johnny blue

Sorry man. I know taking pics of stuff like that is tough but, if you can try it might help. People here will know what you're talking about. This place is full of veterans so there's no need to talk in layman's terms. 

In my experience these particular pills tend to be really bright blue compared to the a 215s or the mallis. Here's a pic I found online






Those are the real deal though but, the ones I've got were much always brighter blue. So are you saying that they just seem weak?


----------



## T N T

I'm going to take a picture with my webcam, it's better than nothing I suppose.

Your picture looks almost exactly like mine. The edges I was referring to, it it normal for them to look like that?

I usually get mine legit so I never had to think about worrying. Picture coming in 10.


& I'm not sure it's "weak" it just feels... different, hard to explain.

The legit ones I get are really really blue, these are lighter. Pics coming.


----------



## Johnny blue

Ya I know what you mean. The Vs are like super blue. Even more blue than the picture I showed


----------



## T N T

Here are the pics, you will only be able to judge the color as my webcam couldn't get a clear shot.

I just noticed one other thing, the V doesn't match with the Numbers on the other side.. like if you flip the pill over.. the numbers will be upside down or sideways.. like if 
you were to turn a penny around and rotate it a bit. Is that normal?


----------



## T N T

I just found this.. what do you guys think? The picture looks just like mine, says it's real.

http://www.pharmer.org/forum/pill-i...ounterfeit-generic-4812-30-mg-oxycodone-pills


----------



## Johnny blue

I can't say for sure man. Those are very well done if they are fakes. Most fakes will be just plain fake too, as in no active ingredient. There's a chance that it's your tolerance or perhaps suboxone or something. What dose do you need to get high?

All blue thirties that I have ever done have been the same color throughout. It's not uncommon for a variation in the blue though and if I were buying what you have there I'd say that they're legit.


----------



## T N T

Johnny blue said:


> I can't say for sure man. Those are very well done if they are fakes. Most fakes will be just plain fake too, as in no active ingredient. There's a chance that it's your tolerance or perhaps suboxone or something. What dose do you need to get high?
> 
> All blue thirties that I have ever done have been the same color throughout. It's not uncommon for a variation in the blue though and if I were buying what you have there I'd say that they're legit.





They seem stronger than normal, they didn't hit as fast as usual though, I took it 3 hours ago and am still really feeling it, it was slow... I did take a 30mg morphine in the morning though because it's all I had until I got these. 9 o'clock, took the v at 3 it's 6 now.

I'm very sensitive to opies, i've been on them 5 years every day almost and 1-2 at a time is good enough. At my highest 3 80's a day or 5-6 of the blues.

I don't want to ask the guy...wtf are these? because he's a brand new hook up, something just seems off.

Do you know if the V and the numbers are suppose to line up? or can they be in different positions as if rotating a penny to the side.


----------



## Johnny blue

I'd assume that they can be in different positions depending on the press that made them and the position of the die with the numbers. It's not something that will always be in the same position but, that's just speculation based on my limited knowledge of those types of presses


----------



## shimazu

I wonder if different production facilities have different pressing procedures. You would think not with something as serious as medication but at the same time these companies knowingly release bunk products because they will make more selling it and paying damages to victims then not selling it.


----------



## Johnny blue

shimazu said:


> I wonder if different production facilities have different pressing procedures. You would think not with something as serious as medication but at the same time *these companies knowingly release bunk products because they will make more selling it and paying damages to victims then not selling it.*



I don't think so man. Generic or not the pills have to have the correct amount of active ingredient per the FDA. Maybe in other countries that could be possible but, in countries like the US these things are closely watched. Granted mistakes do happen but the last thing that these companies want is for the FDA to keep them from producing which would cause them to lose millions.


----------



## T N T

Johnny blue said:


> I don't think so man. Generic or not the pills have to have the correct amount of active ingredient per the FDA. Maybe in other countries that could be possible but, in countries like the US these things are closely watched. Granted mistakes do happen but the last thing that these companies want is for the FDA to keep them from producing which would cause them to lose millions.



You know if there is a testing kit or something? If I can find one i'll sacrifice a few... for science :D


----------



## T N T

Just to update incase someone finds themselves in a similar situation..

This is how it went.


12:00 A.M - Took a 30mg Morphine, the large sized ones that seem to be around a lot now. Since it's er I just chewed it, taken orally.

3:00 P.M - Took a V-4812, Didn't hit as fast, could be the Morphine... not sure..

3-5 - Building Strength.

5:00 P.M - Hitting like a freight train, strongest V-4812 I've ever had. 

8:00 PM - Still very much there. No need to take another one until tomorrow morning, I can still feel it extremely strong. 


This is by far the strangest experience I've ever had, been taking them for 5 years almost daily, can't even remember the days where a 30 kicked me like this.

Normally by now I would of been through a few more, maybe they're just an older stronger formula? I don't think they even changed them, but the color was definitely
lighter blue, the ones I get legit are really really blue.


If you had an experience like this let me know, I'd be really interested to hear it.



*Update: Messed the times up and corrected above, took the Morphine at 12 instead of 9 that's most likely what it was and just Pillophobia lol..still, be vigilant! they are getting more and more sophisticated.*


----------



## RecklessWOT

Morphine stays active in your system for a long time, something like 12 hours IIRC.  You took your 30s about 6 hours later, I'm sure it's just just that messing with what you normally experience.  I have taken Morphine and oxycodone many many times, the morphine does make it feel much different.  Almost flat and drawn out, I can't describe it.  I can't be sure if it's the same feeling you have because I'm not you but I think you're reading into it too much.  If the pills aren't just inactive I'm sure they're probably real.  Nobody would go through the effort of making fakes that are stronger and then sell them at normal price.  Also, I see pills that don't line up all the time.  Some pills always line up, others don't.  I don't have enough experience with the Vs to remember, and honestly even the pills I have had thousands of I don't specifically remember which ones matched front and back and which ones didn't because it's not important to me.  I'd assume it's not important to the companies that make them either, why would it be?  It's the same drug and the same markings, doesn't really matter what way the markings face really.  I think they're most likely real.  I have no way of knowing for sure and neither can anyone else on here.  There are test kits that will react differently to different drugs (the same as the ones cops use, they're also commonly used for testing things like ecstasy pills) so you know exactly what chemical you have but they won't tell you doses or anything.


----------



## abksyre

i bought a m30 wen ibroke it in half the inside was browb listen im from new york 80% of roxys here are fake ima explain why my boy has a pill compresor he had made in a metal shop he crushes 1 pill mix it wit a benzo out of 1 pill he makes 3 ....how da ppl dnt noticed....i started noticing wen roxys was makin me feel jitery i end it up in the hospital couple times  i heard alot of people cuttin blues wit crystal mETH........i also knew wen i stoped for 2 months and 1 blue didnt do shit iguess who ever made dis put str8 cut


----------



## shimazu

you explained that like 3 times already


----------



## MemphisX3

shimazu said:


> I wonder if different production facilities have different pressing procedures. You would think not with something as serious as medication but at the same time these companies* knowingly release bunk products because they will make more selling it and paying damages to victims then not selling it*.



thats a really bad accusation. i dont think any pharm company has the time to make and sell bunk pills. they are already making a killing with legit meds wtf would they make fake ones. 


you are right about one thing ....they do produce bunk pills but not for resale...they are distributed througout the states to narcotics divisions of major city PD. i have actually seen this first hand as a friend of mine got snitched out and ended up buying a grip of them from an undercover and she stashed some away before they came to her door. 


they make bunk pills for police, not to sell to pharmacies or addicts....tbh the entire idea is asinine.


----------



## T N T

MemphisX3 said:


> thats a really bad accusation. i dont think any pharm company has the time to make and sell bunk pills. they are already making a killing with legit meds wtf would they make fake ones.
> 
> 
> you are right about one thing ....they do produce bunk pills but not for resale...they are distributed througout the states to narcotics divisions of major city PD. i have actually seen this first hand as a friend of mine got snitched out and ended up buying a grip of them from an undercover and she stashed some away before they came to her door.
> 
> 
> they make bunk pills for police, not to sell to pharmacies or addicts....tbh the entire idea is asinine.




Well first of all, we get almost all of our opium from Afghanistan and there are major problems right now with that, I don't have the time to go into it atm but you can simply search Google. Our troops even grow the shit out there for them and watch over it it's crazy. Anyways, I wouldn't put a thing past these drug companies man, they make billions off of us and would literally make crack and sell it if it was legal, they have no morality at all friend.. times have changed and money is the root of all evil.

I'm not sure if mine were fake or not, if they are they were literally the best fakes ever made. I'm in California, so just be careful guys. They definitely gave me the regular high but something felt really off, I will be sending one in for testing, there is a website that will test it for close to $200 and if I'm going to be a regular buyer from my new source, that's an investment I'm willing to take. Safety is more important than money. 

-TNT


----------



## MemphisX3

T N T said:


> Well first of all, we get almost all of our opium from Afghanistan and there are major problems right now with that, I don't have the time to go into it atm but you can simply search Google. Our troops even grow the shit out there for them and watch over it it's crazy. Anyways, I wouldn't put a thing past these drug companies man, they make billions off of us and would literally make crack and sell it if it was legal, they have no morality at all friend.. times have changed and money is the root of all evil.
> 
> I'm not sure if mine were fake or not, if they are they were literally the best fakes ever made. I'm in California, so just be careful guys. They definitely gave me the regular high but something felt really off, I will be sending one in for testing, there is a website that will test it for close to $200 and if I'm going to be a regular buyer from my new source, that's an investment I'm willing to take. Safety is more important than money.
> 
> -TNT



everyone is entitled to their opinion. i just dont think ANY pharm companies are puting out bunk pills to be legitimately distributed to the public.


----------



## T N T

MemphisX3 said:


> everyone is entitled to their opinion. i just dont think ANY pharm companies are puting out bunk pills to be legitimately distributed to the public.




Neither do I, I'm simply saying I wouldn't put it past them if they were ever caught doing so.


----------



## MemphisX3

T N T said:


> Well first of all, we get almost all of our opium from Afghanistan and there are major problems right now with that, I don't have the time to go into it atm but you can simply search Google. Our troops even grow the shit out there for them and watch over it it's crazy. Anyways, I wouldn't put a thing past these drug companies man, they make billions off of us and would literally make crack and sell it if it was legal, they have no morality at all friend.. times have changed and money is the root of all evil.
> 
> I'm not sure if mine were fake or not, if they are they were literally the best fakes ever made. I'm in California, so just be careful guys. They definitely gave me the regular high but something felt really off, I will be sending one in for testing, there is a website that will test it for close to $200 and if I'm going to be a regular buyer from my new source, that's an investment I'm willing to take. Safety is more important than money.
> 
> -TNT



as for your afghanistan statement, i would like you to provide me any kind of proof that says we get ANY of our opium from there. just a quick google search said we get 0% of our opium from afghanistan. the most common answer to where our opium comes from seems to be from india and turkey...also saw an article that said by law 80% of our opium MUST coime from turkey and india with the other 20% coming from japan and spain.


pleae provide source of your info.

i dont even think a large amount of opium/heroin from afghanistan makes it to the US black market....


----------



## T N T

MemphisX3 said:


> as for your afghanistan statement, i would like you to provide me any kind of proof that says we get ANY of our opium from there. just a quick google search said we get 0% of our opium from afghanistan. the most common answer to where our opium comes from seems to be from india and turkey...also saw an article that said by law 80% of our opium MUST coime from turkey and india with the other 20% coming from japan and spain.
> 
> 
> pleae provide source of your info.
> 
> i dont even think a large amount of opium/heroin from afghanistan makes it to the US black market....




And the CIA doesn't fly in cocaine either right? Remember when the CIA torture jet crashed with 4 tons of it? come on man, we are in a country with opium growing everywhere you don't think we raid the damn fields and stock pile it up to fly over here?


----------



## MemphisX3

T N T said:


> And the CIA doesn't fly in cocaine either right? Remember when the CIA torture jet crashed with 4 tons of it? come on man, we are in a country with opium growing everywhere you don't think we raid the damn fields and stock pile it up to fly over here?



dude, i didnt say all that, and im not trying to get into a debate based on conspiracy theories. i simply asked you for your source.


----------



## T N T

MemphisX3 said:


> dude, i didnt say all that, and im not trying to get into a debate based on conspiracy theories. i simply asked you for your source.



Conspiracy theories? there is no conspiracy about the US running the drug trafficking world my friend. What info would you like?


----------



## MemphisX3

T N T said:


> Conspiracy theories? there is no conspiracy about the US running the drug trafficking world my friend. What info would you like?





> Well first of all, we get almost all of our opium from Afghanistan and there are major problems right now with that, I don't have the time to go into it atm but you can simply search Google



where you obtained the idea that we get all of our opium from afghanistan.


----------



## abksyre

ikno ppl dat make fakes wit a pill compressor they hav it custom made in a metal shop ..they crush it up they mix it wit a benzo then recompress...ppl dat work wit metal could make any mold how u think ppl still make fake extacys......(newyoker)


----------



## shimazu

ok when I said bunk I meant more along the lines of "tested but with some complications"

like that shit with Acutane and the ither commercials you see for "if you have taken xxxxx pill and now have xxxxx call this number for legal counseling"

I know a guy who got Crohns Disease from Acutane


----------



## Tommyboy

abksyre said:


> i bought a m30 wen ibroke it in half the inside was browb listen im from new york 80% of roxys here are fake ima explain why my boy has a pill compresor he had made in a metal shop he crushes 1 pill mix it wit a benzo out of 1 pill he makes 3 ....how da ppl dnt noticed....i started noticing wen roxys was makin me feel jitery i end it up in the hospital couple times  i heard alot of people cuttin blues wit crystal mETH........i also knew wen i stoped for 2 months and 1 blue didnt do shit iguess who ever made dis put str8 cut



You wrote the same thing 3x so I removed your other posts.  Please use the edit feature at the bottom right of your posts if you have something to add and nobody has posted after you in the thread yet.

I think that's a bit much for people to do to sell fake pills.  Putting benzos and meth in a pill doesn't seem to be worth it.  Fake pills are a one time sell.  You can't sell them to the same person again, so I don't know why you would go through the trouble of putting meth in it or even benzos.


----------



## abksyre

attention people are makin fake blues if ur not a hundred percent sure its from the farmacy dont take i heard a few people dat died im from new new york thers all king of fake ones i seen a m30 blue wen i broke it in half it was brown in the inside dat mean they cut it wit dope ...i also seen a215s dat make heart race..........


----------



## Tommyboy

abksyre said:


> attention people are makin fake blues if ur not a hundred percent sure its from the farmacy dont take i heard a few people dat died im from new new york thers all king of fake ones i seen a m30 blue wen i broke it in half it was brown in the inside dat mean they cut it wit dope ...i also seen a215s dat make heart race..........



Just because there was brown on the inside doesn't mean it was cut with dope.  Hell, most of the dope in NY isn't even brown, it varies from white to off-white to beige.


----------



## abksyre

ppl make fake ones wit a pill press here in new york dats old everybody knows i seen  a215  pills dat look real da only way to 2 kno is if ur 100% percent sure  they from pharmacy....ppl is slick wen u buy 2 u prolly get a real da other is fake


----------



## BlowinKush32

abksyre said:


> ppl make fake ones wit a pill press here in new york dats old everybody knows i seen  a215  pills dat look real da only way to 2 kno is if ur 100% percent sure  they from pharmacy....ppl is slick wen u buy 2 u prolly get a real da other is fake



As a fellow New Yorker, specifically Manhattan I must say I completely disagree.  As TB said, you won't be able to sell it to the same people and it seems like an awful lot of trouble to go through.  Most of the fakes I've seen are very obvious they aren't legit.  Seeing as you know someone that makes the fakes with a pill compressor that you say are impossible to differentiate from real ones please post the pictures because I don't believe you.  Also people don't make fake ecstasy, it's simply compounds that are supposed to mimic MDMA's effects pressed in similar shapes or logos that people try passing off as the real deal.  Also a testing kit will determine what you have real quick in regard to an authentic product.  It seems like you're very gullible and for you to spew out numbers like 80% of the Roxys in NY are fake is a laughable statistic, which is far from the truth with especially how easy it is to get a legit script from a doctor.


----------



## Johnny blue

abksyre said:


> attention people are makin fake blues if ur not a hundred percent sure its from the farmacy dont take i heard a few people dat died im from new new york thers all king of fake ones i seen a m30 blue wen i broke it in half it was brown in the inside dat mean they cut it wit dope ...i also seen a215s dat make heart race..........



I happen to be a metal fabricator by trade and yes I could make a crude pill press but, it would be next to impossible to make the imprints. I can say with certainty that any pill made with what you're describing would be too easy to spot as a fake. Any degree of accuracy, automation or speed would require engineering among other industries that make what you're saying impractical and honestly ridiculous. The machines that big pharmaceutical companies use cost hundreds of thousands of dollars and to think you could produce anything that would be worth it with only a milling machine is just ridiculous. 

I don't mean any disrespect here man but, you're not seeing things for what they are. It is not easy to produce a believable pill and it makes no sense to do so with other drugs especially meth. Why would anyone bother when they could just sell 100%	fakes. People making fakes are not looking for loyal customers.

Aside from all that it's too much trouble. Anyone looking to rip someone off could just sell fake heroin, coke or any powder street drug without having to fabricate anything beyond colored powder.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Also, there the words THE and THAT are not spelled with Ds.  Nbd,js.


----------



## roundnround

i found this useful.. got a question for you or anyone else but please dont ask me to compare it to a "real" m cu the question is i dont know if these are real... my neighbor (really am asking for a neighbor so i dont wanna go back with bad/half ass info) ... here is my question,,, drum rollll... are the real ms taller than the real a's (yes i realize the fake ms are taller than the real ms) the question is if u have a real A 48 12 should a real m be taller than it?


----------



## roundnround

MetalMike said:


> They are in NJ also...   no kidding - off in color, size, taste, way they crush, sound of them falling onto the table haha, super smooth and slippery...  i could have said "off in all ways" - wasn't supposed to start my comment like that haha... not cool, no good, maybe dangerous? def. fake my friends
> 
> you will see its like a light blue, really hard to crush, very slippery/shiny/smooth, totally different sound if you drop it or something....   at least in my experience.....   then after that youll realize taste, affects are completely diff.


 this whole thing makes me sad knowing how much it sux to get faked on anything but i legit just lol'ed at u knowing what they sound like when they drop lmfao like rainman type shit? lol "u just dropped 48 cents, 1 quater 2 dimes and 3 pennies"  lol


----------



## Tommyboy

roundnround said:


> i found this useful.. got a question for you or anyone else but please dont ask me to compare it to a "real" m cu the question is i dont know if these are real... my neighbor (really am asking for a neighbor so i dont wanna go back with bad/half ass info) ... here is my question,,, drum rollll... are the real ms taller than the real a's (yes i realize the fake ms are taller than the real ms) the question is if u have a real A 48 12 should a real m be taller than it?



You mean V 48 12, because the others are A 215.

The V 48 12 are 6.00 mm round 
The M 30 are also 6.00mm round

So in terms of the circumference, they are the same.


----------



## Johnny blue

Circumference wise they are but iirc the mallinkrodts are fatter front to back while the activis and valu are about the same.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Johnny blue said:


> Circumference wise they are but iirc the mallinkrodts are fatter front to back while the activis and valu are about the same.



This is pretty much exactly what I was gonna post, but JB said it first.


----------



## T N T

RecklessWOT said:


> Morphine stays active in your system for a long time, something like 12 hours IIRC.  You took your 30s about 6 hours later, I'm sure it's just just that messing with what you normally experience.  I have taken Morphine and oxycodone many many times, the morphine does make it feel much different.  Almost flat and drawn out, I can't describe it.  I can't be sure if it's the same feeling you have because I'm not you but I think you're reading into it too much.  If the pills aren't just inactive I'm sure they're probably real.  Nobody would go through the effort of making fakes that are stronger and then sell them at normal price.  Also, I see pills that don't line up all the time.  Some pills always line up, others don't.  I don't have enough experience with the Vs to remember, and honestly even the pills I have had thousands of I don't specifically remember which ones matched front and back and which ones didn't because it's not important to me.  I'd assume it's not important to the companies that make them either, why would it be?  It's the same drug and the same markings, doesn't really matter what way the markings face really.  I think they're most likely real.  I have no way of knowing for sure and neither can anyone else on here.  There are test kits that will react differently to different drugs (the same as the ones cops use, they're also commonly used for testing things like ecstasy pills) so you know exactly what chemical you have but they won't tell you doses or anything.





I actually messed the times up, took the morph at 12 instead of 9 so that's what it was. I came across some A-215s today that look some what faded and some look newer with deeper grooves. So far they are working right and tasted right, not sure if what I'm getting is just old and handled wrong or what, it's just very strange. Same person.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Once again, I've seen that many times too.  If they get handled a lot they'll get worn out looking.  

I think you're freaking yourself out about these man.  While fake oxy is a possibility, you shouldn't just assume it's fake every time you see something that's a little different than what you were expecting.  Pills aren't always going to look EXACTLY identical to one another.  Most fakes are obviously fake.  There's some good ones out there, but they're still pretty easily spotted.  They're hard to notice when you're buying a bunch and not like inspecting each one, but if you actually take them out and look at them up close you should kind of know right away if you've seen enough real ones over the years


----------



## roundnround

Tommyboy said:


> You mean V 48 12, because the others are A 215.
> 
> The V 48 12 are 6.00 mm round
> The M 30 are also 6.00mm round
> 
> So in terms of the circumference, they are the same.



yea thats what i meant woops.. i was wondering if the ms are taller i see someone answered thanks


----------



## roundnround

Johnny blue said:


> Circumference wise they are but iirc the mallinkrodts are fatter front to back while the activis and valu are about the same.



perfect exactly what i was wondering  Thank u


----------



## nin10

*Fake Roxy's*

Hey guys just wanted to see what some of you had to say about these pills i live on long island and apparently there is a batch of some fake blue m-30s going around just wanted to see what you guys thought a friend of mine said these were fake.

when i broke it up it didnt crumble it broke into chunks then fine powder after the chunks broke, if you guys know of any ways i can tell they are real or not that would help i also licked 2 of them and the did not taste bitter idk please help


----------



## Kid Amine

your pics do not show up. if in doubt of a pill like a roxy 30, there are numerous sites you can check them on. its pretty doubtful that a fake roxy would look identical to a mallincrodt or other generic, tho with what they usually go for, I dont doubt fakes are made. even if it is bitter, it could be something like colored aspirin. since you've crumbled the pills, you cant id them by marking anymore, so you're kinda hosed. afaik, all oxycodone tastes bitter. write it off as a learning experience and chuck that shit in the trash.

eta: there are NUMEROUS generics of roxy 30s, most are blue in color. Here's a site link for you:

http://www.drugs.com/imprints.php?action=search&imprint=215&color=1&shape=0

Notice that, to the uninitiated, a roxy 30 looks a fair bit like birth control pills.


----------



## nin10

right click the picture icons and click open image in new tab


----------



## Kid Amine

nin10 said:


> right click the picture icons and click open image in new tab



The first pic appears to show the correct markings, however (and this may be camera angle) the stamping appear off center, something I doubt Mallinckrodt would do.


----------



## BiggDirty01

Kid Amine said:


> The first pic appears to show the correct markings, however (and this may be camera angle) the stamping appear off center, something I doubt Mallinckrodt would do.



^^^^ This.

Plus, it may be the picture quality, but the pills look to be made of a plaster/dry wall substance.


----------



## walterdini

How can anyone not know if they are real or not? I've seen a lot of these claims and it always seems that the person consuming them can't tell if they're real or not!  Even in the case of a heavy user!

I recently came across a bunch of these M 30's and all these claims had ME wondering if mine were real or not!


Could it just be some kind of mass hysteria/placebo effect?? I didn't get sick as I should have if the pills were fake, but not as high as I should have either.  I chalk it up to thinking my pills *might* have been fakes....


----------



## HaZeX

They look 2 blue...They should be 97% white with a hint of blue...The stampings doesnt look like consistent marking either...


----------



## ipawilzon

They are fake bro. The fake M stamps shatter like you are talking about. Also the 30 is wacky looking and the line through the middle goes ALL THE WAY THROUGH. The real M's almost go all the way through but have a weird little ending to them. Also the M stamp is a little bit bigger. The best way to tell is to break one in half. If it doesn't break like a normal M (clean break but still kind of crumbly) and doesnt shatter and has jagged, not bumpy crumbly edges at the break, then they are fake. I always touch my tounge to either the outside of the pill, or the inside of the break. If its fake, then they cant bitch about it... if its real then buy them like you planned... Easy.


----------



## Choosing_Positive

nin10 said:


> right click the picture icons and click open image in new tab



Those look like some bull shit to me, that sucks, I feel sorry for you...


----------



## HaZeX

This thread should be closed as we dont do substance ID's...we really dont know what you have there. Could be anything in a fake Roxy.


----------



## Kid Amine

this is a bit different than [what's in my pill of x] kind of threads. Real or fake is the question. since I dont have a M-roxy 30 in front of me, I cant say for sure, however ipawilzon seems 100% sure and gives multiple reasons as to why they are fake, as did I in my above post. 

In teh interest of harm reduction, OP, throw that shit away. The only harm then is to your wallet and ego. If you take them, anything from nothing could happen, or you could die.


----------



## brutus

Merging into NASADD.


----------



## Johnny blue

nin10 said:


> right click the picture icons and click open image in new tab



You can post the pics here too. Just use the other link that they provide. I tried to fix em so they'd show but, you used the wrong links. Either way


----------



## 401tuner

T N T said:


> I actually messed the times up, took the morph at 12 instead of 9 so that's what it was. I came across some A-215s today that look some what faded and some look newer with deeper grooves. So far they are working right and tasted right, not sure if what I'm getting is just old and handled wrong or what, it's just very strange. Same person.



I've gotten the same one's down here in RI. I'm around them all the time and i've gotten packs of A's where some of them look normal and some of them have a more of a deeper imprint. They tasted fine, and worked okay i suppose, but i've always been skeptical about them. Shit i've gotten packs with like 5 different brands in them before, so that makes me think too. Unless there just coming up from Florida like that.. i dont know. Anyone else in the RI area having problems?


----------



## thesoundofmotion

nin10 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to see what some of you had to say about these pills i live on long island and apparently there is a batch of some fake blue m-30s going around just wanted to see what you guys thought a friend of mine said these were fake.
> 
> when i broke it up it didnt crumble it broke into chunks then fine powder after the chunks broke, if you guys know of any ways i can tell they are real or not that would help i also licked 2 of them and the did not taste bitter idk please help



I'm on Long Island as well and I believe I had one of these tonight. It looked right when I picked it up, but upon further inspection the coloring and M logo seemed a bit off. I decided to take it and I certainly feel something, something that is similar to an opiate but I don't think these are the real deal.

I first took a smaller half, and it did taste bitter, but I still don't think these are the real deal. My pupils are actually a bit larger and these have a stimulating feel to it, yet it does sort of feel like there is an opiate in there as well.

With that being said, I'd stay away from M boxes, especially the 30's, unless you get them directly from a pharmacy.


----------



## come_unity

abksyre said:


> ppl make fake ones wit a pill press here in new york dats old everybody knows i seen  a215  pills dat look real da only way to 2 kno is if ur 100% percent sure  they from pharmacy....ppl is slick wen u buy 2 u prolly get a real da other is fake



I disagree with your view on the matter


----------



## 401tuner

Anyone else seen these A's that I'm talking about around the RI area mainly.. maybe Mass? They look legit, but the imprint on them is just a lot deeper than from what i can remember.


----------



## Johnny blue

I'm in MA and I haven't seen or heard about em. It would help if you had any pics. Matter of fact it would help if anyone had pics to back up their claims. 

I mean I'm sure that you guys have good reason to believe in the fakes and chances are that there are fakes but, it's a lot easier for everyone to believe if there is photo proof. I'm not trying to be a dick but, this is bordering on bigfoot sightings now. Plenty of people have "seen" bigfoot but for some reason no one can produce a picture that's worth anything.


----------



## jeebis

just to let you know, there are test kits that test for the presence of oxycodone/other materials. i know the Ehrlich kit does and i think the Marquis  kit does aswell.


----------



## drFeelbad

yes, real malinkrodts are thicker (taller) than all the other 30's.  theyre also a very pale shade of blue.  ive not seen a fake, but they say thyre darker blue than real malinkrodts.


----------



## shimazu

I have seen fakes that look extremely well done but I never took a picture and im not about to get more you know


----------



## 401tuner

Here are the A's I'm talking about.. maybe that's just how they are now, or maybe I'm just paranoid for some reason haha i dont know. I mean they seem to work just fine but look different than they used to for sure... with a deeper engraving.


----------



## shimazu

those do look pretty deep, color looks good though.


----------



## giveitupnj

Any word about these fakes in NJ?


----------



## 401tuner

And heres a mix. It might be hard to tell but these are the older A's i was used to getting. They look very similar to the ones i posted above but the engraving isn't as deep. I just started seeing these "new" A's that i posted above the past like 5 months. So i don't know if that's how they are now or if there just different idk. Like i said they seem to work just fine but who knows. Maybe someone can have some input on them??
*
In the bottle*:
There's 30mg A's (blue) in there.. 15mg V's (green).. the orange EX 40's which are exactly 100% same as the OG OC's which are great.. the EX just stands for export so there for Mexico and South America and such, and obviously just get brought back into the country. And the (green) Teva's are 1mg Kilnopins.


----------



## shimazu

here is a picture of a real A I just got today. Probably the two most random coins to compare it to for size but it was all I had in my immediate vicinity. Also, if any Brits might be reading this thread a two pence coin would be good for them. 


*NSFW*: 










broke out into two lines of this size (on a standard sized CD case)


*NSFW*:


----------



## jerkoff27

*Fake Roxys? a215 roxicodone. Take a look...*

Has anyone ever seen these?  Horrible fakes...just take a look for yourself.  They are brown inside....


----------



## uno22

What the hell?? They aren't even blue?  WOW you didn't pay money for those did you? Smh what state are these from?


----------



## Mass08

Those don't even look remotely real


----------



## joeburden

those are not roxi's

flush them


----------



## Folley

looks dank



forreal though, those might just be the worst clandestine pressed pills I've ever seen. These shits make ecstasy pills look like sterile medicine


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

so I aquired an oxy last night. It says CDN on one side and 80 on the other. It is green, and green all the way through. But now I hear that they're supposed to be white on the inside? I can't really find a conclusive answer. I'm in Vancouver if that helps...there are small white specks on the inside. The press looks pretty good though.


----------



## jerkoff27

uno22 said:


> What the hell?? They aren't even blue?  WOW you didn't pay money for those did you? Smh what state are these from?



no i didnt thank god, friend got ripped though.  From northeast NY/NJ


----------



## Johnny blue

Holy shit those are bad. What's in them, I wonder?


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

I got some A 215's a few days ago and two of them looked damp, I broke one in half and it tasted very unusual.  It numbed my tongue but not like coke, more chemically, more like a numbing burn if that makes any sense.  didn't hurt but was not normal for a roxi.  I didn't use them because I am afraid they are fake or contaminated.  Can anyone tell me what the fake M's and fake A's taste like?

Also the suspicious looking A's were worn out looking, as if they got wet or were in a sweaty palm and lost the outer layer.

THe one i broke in half has crystally looking contents whereas normal A's are not crystally powder.


----------



## Tommyboy

fakeplastictrees4 said:


> so I aquired an oxy last night. It says CDN on one side and 80 on the other. It is green, and green all the way through. But now I hear that they're supposed to be white on the inside? I can't really find a conclusive answer. I'm in Vancouver if that helps...there are small white specks on the inside. The press looks pretty good though.



They should be white on the inside.


----------



## chinky

this is still goin on??? this thread was made like 2 years ago and you guys are still flooded with fake roxys??

im suprised yall havent just stopped taken them and moved on to something much more available and much more consistant and the most important factor..most of all ,uch more cheaper

now i dont wish anyone to use heroin, its a best but most horrible drug out there (after meth)  but when you can get 3-4bags and 2 or 3 highs for the price of 1 roxy 30...yall would have moved on by now and stopped buying pills...cause lets face it i know yall would never do heroin but roxys and OCs and just a legal way for pharm companys ( the government) to sell heroin and in pill form


----------



## chase_in_56ace

Fake blues have been all over FL for years now. The best way to make sure they're real is to taste them. Unfortunately fakes can be so good it's relatively easy to burn someone with them, especially if the buyer is sick. 

Sad thing is a lot of dealers sell fakes around here. Usually the good ones are slightly cheaper to half the price of real roxies. Addicts buy them and then burn other addicts to buy the real thing. Counterfeit A215s are prevalent. It pretty much goes without exception, however, that the more you look around for pills at this time in Broward and Palm Beach counties, the more you'll find out there's fake EVERYTHING down here. I saw perfect fake OC80s not more than two months ago... its not a matter of ppl being stupid they're just sick, and desperate. Pharmacies gouge prices all the time and small drought like pockets plague most ppl buying on the street. Nothing is as reliable as it used to be so people get "creative" and rip you off.

Taste your fucking pills before you buy.


----------



## HaZeX

Here are real A 215's...Sorry my photo skills off today, must be that OxyM i just did...

YOu can clearly see how they are supposed to be scored/stamped..The the blueness in the second pictures is how they are supposed to be colored.


----------



## Folley

*Fake Percocet - Lab report*

I figured this could only help, so I decided to throw a few threads up.

There are some fake prescription pills going around (surprise), and since ecstasydata does such a good job at showing their results with pictures I figured a thread for each would be great.


Mods, feel free to move this anywhere or any way you want. I don't know the protocol of OD so well.













Contains: 
Acetaminophen - 7 parts
DXM - 1 part



http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2651


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Folley said:


> Contains:
> Acetaminophen - 7 parts
> DXM - 1 part



lol


----------



## Tommyboy

Moved/Merged.

We may edit the title to include all fake opioid pills.


----------



## shimazu

damn it cost 150 bills to get non-ecstasy pills tested on that site did you really throw that down just to realize those were bunk I could have told you that 4 seconds after looking at them


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shimazu said:


> damn it cost 150 bills to get non-ecstasy pills tested on that site did you really throw that down just to realize those were bunk I could have told you that 4 seconds after looking at them



I don't think Folley spent the money; it seems he found the result on ecstasy data and just re-posted it here for harm reduction's sake.


----------



## purrpilll

shimazu said:


> wow that isnt even close to what they look like. looks like a mentos in that pic, the a 215s ive gotten were always blue, not that vomit color you got goin on there



Not at all!!! Don't take that!!!


----------



## purrpilll

I'm  in area they look straight.


----------



## purrpilll

401tuner said:


> Here are the A's I'm talking about.. maybe that's just how they are now, or maybe I'm just paranoid for some reason haha i dont know. I mean they seem to work just fine but look different than they used to for sure... with a deeper engraving.



above


----------



## 401tuner

purrpilll said:


> above



Yea, just wanted to check.. they seemed straight to me i just didn't know, was second guessing for some reason.


----------



## Lillady1985

purrpilll said:


> above



Those are real.


----------



## Lillady1985

purrpilll said:


> above



Those are real.


----------



## Mzral

Seems like the fakes started getting more prominent around my area sometime last year. I was the one to inform my roxi connect that the Mallinckrodt M's he normally got were turning up as fakes here and there. I kinda wish I hadn't told him because the one's he was getting were still legit. He got all paranoid about them all of a sudden and he hits me up one day not too long after saying he grabbed some from his usual plug, telling me that they had no effect on him whatsoever. This was the first time he had done them since I told him what was up. I feel like it may have been placebo, like he psyched himself out of it, or some other factor like under dosing. At this point I got back into H anyway so it almost didn't matter to me, but everyone, including myself liked the "M's" just because they busted out into more powder when you snorted them, and most people felt like they hit harder because of that.


----------



## Mzral

Speaking of the "M's", didn't Mallinckrodt announce that they stopped production of them like 1 or 2 years ago, anyway?


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

China india and pakistan. Id say thats the quality order of fake pills. Those brown  roxis lol wtf?? Those look like they came out of a sewer in pakistan.


----------



## laschenova

*Pretty sure I received counterfeit Adderalll.. PINK Round AD 30 HELP!!!*

I received 20 30 mg Adderall IR pills a few days ago.  They have seemed to not be effecting me in the usual manner.

The markings, shape, and basic look of the pill match those found on that of a Shire/Teva Adderall 30 mg ir tablet.

Here is a photo of what the authentic pills look like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what the ones I got look like....











The ones I have when I look at them in reallife are VERY pink.  The ones on the official websites for Walgreens and other reputable sites are very, very orange...maybe a orangey peach...but not this washed out pepto bismal/carnation pink.

The first one I took reminded me of phentermine....but later on as it kicked in i really started to enjoy it.  A LOT.  Like more than anything I had ever had...

Now I am pretty sure I know why....I found this on ecstacy data for pretty much an identical pill, only sold a few months ago....










http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2668

The results from testing show the pill is made of caffiene, phentermine, and METH!

I am actually beginning to enjoy these pills....are the very dangerous...with the phentermine, caffiene and methamphetamine mixture?  If that is what it actually is...but the color doesn't match even the pill in the test result!  This pill is very pink!

How can i go about testing this without having to spend 150 bucks?  Or has anyone else had issues with strange aderall from undisclosed sources that looks like the one in the last two photos I posted, but are very pink?


----------



## brutus

Nobody can tell you for sure, but I think this is better suited for NASADD


----------



## laschenova

wiggi said:


> Nobody can tell you for sure, but I think this is better suited for NASADD



Oh I am sorry...what does that stand for?

I guess I just wanted to know two things...

Has anyone ever had these fake but powerfulpills before....and is it very dangerous to mix meth and phentermine?

Sorry again for placing this in the wrong area.


----------



## brutus

^ No problems. It stands for North and South America Drug Discussion. 

Yes, it is dangerous to mix two stimulants together for a myriad of reasons. I would strongly advise against it.


----------



## Stonerguy

wiggi said:


> ^ No problems. It stands for North and South America Drug Discussion.
> 
> Yes, it is dangerous to mix two stimulants together for a myriad of reasons. I would strongly advise against it.



Don't take to many and keep yourself hydrated. Taking drugs isn't safe but If you are smart enough to moderate and hydrate yourself you should be fine...  It would probably be good to have benzos on hand just in case things get to speedy + to help the comedown!!


----------



## St3ven

*Red Xanax bars?*

Has anyone ever come across 2mg red xanax(alprozolam) bars like this?






Found it interesting, have you guys ever seen these before or are they fakely pressed?
I'm leaning towards they are faked pressed xanax bars, but then again i know in other countries they make pills in colors/forms we haven't come across before. & I haven't found any other info but a topix thread of someone trying to advertise selling them.


----------



## Jabberwocky

No pill ID threads. They aren't manufactured in the US either. I highly doubt they are legit. Look at the wonky N in the middle. Fuckknows what's in that shit, I highly suggest you throw it away.

Probably laced with phenazepam, zolpidem, or barbs. There's probably some real nasty shit in there.


----------



## St3ven

Sorry about that, gonna read the rules for the forum. Not asking for a pill ID, just if anyone's seen it. & Also, i don't have them on hand. Found the picture floating around the internet.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

No substance ID threads allowed... but since that looks like some incredibly fake shit, I'm going to move this over NASADD where they'll decide to put it into the fake pharm thread or not. 

OD----> NASADD


----------



## pbmaster23

not big into benzos myself, but i did a little research and found these could either be a few things: A) they are just dyed xany bars B) they are legit, but not made in the US or C) they are stamped fakes.

either wa,y from the reports i have read, they seem to contain some sort of benzo and people are even sayin that these "reds" are as good, if not better, than the regular bars.
Hope this helps!!!


----------



## HighonLife

its kinda shitty to spend the money but you could throw down 40$ n send it in to ecstasydata

but even the white ones that are imprinted xanax have a 2 on the back


----------



## pbmaster23

yea, it probably wouldnt be worth the time, effort, and money to send it in or get it tested/test it yourself. everything i have read about them says that they most defiantly have some sort of benzo in them. i even read somewhere that someone knew a connect in Louisiana that was stamping these and making them with phenazepam. either way they most likely will intoxicate you. they seem to be made for recreational use...


----------



## Unbreakable

Most likely some Rc pressed into a bar shape since its the general benzo shape most people know
I rather just get the rc straight and know what I am getting so I know what the safe dose is and what is not safe
That is how people end up in the news paper, because they think they are taking one thing when in reality they are taking something else
and the dosage of the thing they just took is enough for an Overdose dosage, not safe imo unless you take one and that is all,
because you never know if the guy who pressed the pills pressed them with the max dosage of whatever Rc in each pill and than bad stuff can happen than...


----------



## dhopeless

Definitively fake, I can tell you that just looking at them. I've seen all different colored benzo pills, never seen a red "xanax". Usually the fakes are either in this shape (the 2mg xanax bar) or the oblong shape of the other xanax doses (1, .5, .25). It's because xanax is the most commonly abused benzo, at least in the USA. Finally, it's currently easy to get drugs like phenazepam or etizolam (sp?) over the internet. These drugs are benzos I'm pretty sure, and would fool a lot of inexperienced people. It was most likely made with some RC by the same people, and in the same fashion as "Ecstasy" pills are produced... So, like Ecstasy, you have no idea what you're taking. Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## MemphisX3

thats gotta be a bullshit pill, looks legit except for the color.


----------



## Johnny blue

Moved into the fake pharm thread. Fake xanax bars have been around off and on for years. This is not the first time I've seen this come up on here. The fact that they actually put the word XANAX across the pill has always been mentioned as well. Who knows what's in em.


----------



## MemphisX3

Johnny blue said:


> Moved into the fake pharm thread. Fake xanax bars have been around off and on for years. This is not the first time I've seen this come up on here. The fact that they actually put the word XANAX across the pill has always been mentioned as well. Who knows what's in em.



if you look close they even put the raise in the middle like all the others so its easier to break


----------



## tbone68

401tuner said:


> And heres a mix. It might be hard to tell but these are the older A's i was used to getting. They look very similar to the ones i posted above but the engraving isn't as deep. I just started seeing these "new" A's that i posted above the past like 5 months. So i don't know if that's how they are now or if there just different idk. Like i said they seem to work just fine but who knows. Maybe someone can have some input on them??
> *
> In the bottle*:
> There's 30mg A's (blue) in there.. 15mg V's (green).. the orange EX 40's which are exactly 100% same as the OG OC's which are great.. the EX just stands for export so there for Mexico and South America and such, and obviously just get brought back into the country. And the (green) Teva's are 1mg Kilnopins.


Those old oxy's bring up some good memories, I wish they were still around.


----------



## BlueberryfishY

New M 30 fakes going around south florida, these are different tho, matter of fact they look fucking ridiculous.

They are about the size of an A 215, same color maybe a little darker, small M box on one side and 30 on the otherside and the line is only under the 30 it doesn't go from one side to the other, they look so obvious i laughed when i saw them, i'll try to get one without buying it to post pics of it, the chick thats got them thinks their some new Roxy made by Malli, so i'll try to get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## 420cali

Has anyone heard of fake Mallinckrodt 100mg morphine pills?


----------



## Johnny blue

^ Google it.


----------



## 420cali

^ yes I did and there was nothing on google so i came in here to ask


----------



## HighonLife

^^any pill could be counterfitted but imo its unlikely anyone would counterfit morphine in america (not sure if your in america) cuz its not that highly sought after here, and ime ive gotten 100mg morphines for dirt cheap so to me there wouldnt be enough motivation for someone to counterfit a fairly undesired cheap opiate.

are you an IV user? if you're not using it IV i have found morphine to be a very underwhelming drug. maybe thats why you're thinkin they're fake cuz you were expecting more from a 'good' opiate?

i mean i didnt think they were fake but i remember my first time with the little purple ABG 100mg morphines, i thought it was gonna be awesome n i remember not even really feeling high from them n bein dissapointed tho i still bought em for awhile cuz of how cheap they were

you got any pics of said fake 100mg morphine pills?

GOD! that pic on this page just really takes me back, before addiction was shitty addiction and everything was all fun n games n i had a similar assortment of pills at all times, usually a few 80s, 40s n the blue 30s with some xanax bars always on stand by, man that pic just makes me think of the good ol days of the honeymoon peroids were you;re just a kid fuckin around gettin high n having a good time, n everything was like a collection n shit.


----------



## vocrose

i just purchased ten m box 30's and i am soooo sure they are fake, i am going to post a picture next... im new to this site, i just made an account to provide more pictures for people out there to see, I snorted one and instantly felt something.. it tasted totally wrong, and burned a little... its hard to tell what exactly i feel.. im a heavy user, so I will know in a few hours if i start getting sick or not..but im terrified to do more. I called the girl and she of course is offended I would suggest she sold fake pills, without even realizing maybe who ever she got them from might not have known.. noticed i have the chills... any ways, im posting the pictures next ..

ok, someone tell me how to post pictures, i purchased fake pills and want to post them for everyone to see, i just opened this account five min ago when i realized i got fake m box 30s..

im in lehigh acres fl, and just got fake m box 30s...they do look fucking silly.. my girl handed them to me in a balled up paper towel and jumped out of my truck all fast.. so she knew, nothing i can do now .. as soon as i figure out how to post a pic i will show them... theyre dark as hell, spots.. can barely read the letters.. fuck me..


----------



## RecklessWOT

If you want to post pictures, you need to use an image hosting site like imageshack or photobucket or something along those lines.  There is no way to post pictures directly to the site


----------



## alcoholic333

*Bought some fake 80's, whats in them? Also warning...*

So I met a connect who I got to know and asked about oxys.  He ended up hooking me up with 40 80's at a fair price, I am in Canada and have only seen neos but these were the old kind.  My tolerance is about 100 mg to get a nice high, I chewed up 1 pill and wasn't really feeling as high as I should of been an hour later, I started vomiting a lot over the next few hrs which never happens without a decent high.  I got suspicious and cut one open and it was solid green, I immediately called the connect and complained and returned all the pills and have been paid back for 80 percent of the cash so far so not too angry.

I heard fentanyl may have been in these pills? does anyone else know?  just a warning if anyone on the west coast BC, Canada comes across green CDN 80's be very suspicious!


----------



## Serotonin101

You would've been incredibly intoxicated if it was fentanyl. Its impossible to know what's in your pills. Could always send off one of the pieces to have it analyzed.
Sounds to me like piperazine like what's found in bunk ecstasy pills but that's all speculation.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

We don't do pill ID's here, but I'll shoot this over to NASADD so they can either close it or merge it with their fake pharmaceutical thread. 

OD---->NASADD


----------



## Yaj

you said you weren't high at all but you got sick which means its not an opiate but cdns green all the way through? that's gross...  could have been anything, were they the right green size shape etc.?


----------



## MistaSmokalot

theres fake Green CDN80's and White CDN10's in the west coast canada region.  Not sure whats in them, but there has been 23 fentanyl related ODs in the past 4 months here, which is a huge spike.  Mo0st likely its these pills getting IV'd.  Green CDN80s are green all the way through, the white CDN10's have no coating and are white all the way through, they have a sort of aspirin smell when broken.  Quality pressed pills, but fake.  The ones I got , the white CDN10's do take away the sicxkness...I think it's fentanyl....


----------



## Rox

There are fake A 215s on the west coast now.  They look absolutely perfect just a little bit more blue and clearer imprint, no way to tell if they are fake from glancing at them.  The easiest way to know if they are real is break them in half, the fake ones don't break easily.  Felt like caffeine with absolutely no euphoria.    

Did I hear correctly that the box M's are fake for sure if they do not have the diagonal line? I have seen a vertical line and also horizontal line as well as the diagonal lines.


----------



## Johnny blue

I'm not sure about the Mali's but, did you notice if the a215s were a different size? I ask because we had someone saying that they came across bigger ones and they looked good enough to question if there was a reformulation.


----------



## Rox

No these are the same size.  Somebody would have to be convinced they're fake because of the similarity.


----------



## hydro1135

Anyone seeing any fake MBOX 15's?  If you take an MBOX 15, with the M facing up, and rotate the pill to view the back, what angle should the 15 be at?  I have two pills and when I rotate them, the 15 shows up at different angles....


----------



## MemphisX3

Google


----------



## jeebis

WARNING TO ALL UPSTATE NY/WESTERN MASS PILL USERS:

I have encountered both the fake m boxes and fake 215's in the capital region. In fact, my guy who deals in weight didn't realize. The m's I encountered were pressed terribly and we're clearly fakes. The 215's were pressed very well and looked good, but had no taste or effect. They were mixed with real 215's, too

The only completely real ones I've encountered and that my supplier will get are the blue v's. those are always clean in my experience.

Rumor has it that the the green roxi15's are being faked and pushed around here, luckily the 20mg ir roxis are still around and clean


----------



## sconed

Has anyone seen or heard of the m 30s that are newer? The are bluer, the bring on them has the 30 on the back with a score below it that does not reach the sides. And the M on the front looks kinda small.


Also if you break them in half, is the entire pill on the fake ones look similar to the real ones? Like I have been told the fake ones are white on the inside and blue on the outside where as a real one is completel blue through out the entire pill. Is this true?


----------



## RTrain

^Nope no one can confirm it. 

I can tell you that I've noticed the a215s sometimes appear lighter to me than usual.  They should at least have some bluish tint, though.


----------



## Gauged

I just got 4 of the exact same ones. Dealer swears they're legit. Been in this for over 10 years and never seen something look this fake. Anyway they are some kinda new 30?


Wow I tried to reply to a post but I didn't do it right. The ones I got have a smaller mbox and they are the size if the A215s.. the score mark is only under the 30


----------



## RTrain

apedosmil said:


> Here is a better photo. There are 2 of the A215s front and back, and a V that I know is real because I got it with my script from the pharmacy. I broke up one of the As, and it looked normal/tasted normal, but the color is very very light blue. Also, are the A215s slightly bigger than some of the others? Because these are definitely jussssst a bit larger than the Vs.
> 
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/9ykymi4ib/20131130_193423.jpg



Are you use to getting the 215s? That is how they are, a very light colored blue, no where near as dark as the Vs. Like I said, I noticed they wouldn't always be as dark, if anything I would think the darker ones were older and maybe exposed to some humidity which caused them to look a bit darker. Either that or at one point they started using less dye in the pill, because it was later in in my oxy use that I noticed the color get lighter. I know the Vs had changed at 1 point, the color went to what got there from a darker blue. When I first got the lighter colored ones I was concerned but they just changed the inactives a bit. 

They look pretty good to me.


----------



## apedosmil

@rtrain, thanks for the heads up. I was just concerned that they are slightly larger than the Vs and Ms, but I guess they're supposed to be that way? I also didn't know they did a reformulation with the inactives. Just tryin to be safe, even though that may be an oxymoron lol.


----------



## RTrain

hmm, if they are larger its not by much. I know the a215s are much thinner than the Ms, I always hated the M3 because they were much more filler. Thought they were about the same width but if anything the a's are a bit thinner than the V's and both are much thinner than the Ms. 

I am not sure about a reformulation of the a's, but the V's had at least a change in the dye, b/c they definitely changed color. The a's difference in color could just be a matter of how they are stored and conditions they were exposed to.


----------



## apedosmil

Yeah theyre not fatter, just slightly larger circumference. But its so slight that you have to look very very close.


----------



## Sudoxe

*Mallinckrodt Oxycodone Hydrochloride*

Hi all,

New user here. My wife needs surgery on her right knee and it's almost impossible to get pain pills here in Florida. I went online and imported these from overseas and have some concerns. These are meant to be GENERIC Mallinckrodt Oxy 30's but they have no markings at all and no one I know has seen them in this form (usually they are a small round pill?). I did as much research as I could online and it does state that Mallinckrodt has purchased a lot of overseas pharmaceutical company's and there are no laws that state they need to mark their pills if they are manufactured outside of the USA. Has anyone had any experience with these kind of pills or know of a way I can test these pills to make sure they are what they should be before I get my wife to take them?? Any information would be great.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Heh, the package even says DO NOT USE UNLESS TABLETS BEAR THIS IDENTIFICATION right on it...


There are labs that you can have drugs sent off to to be tested, but it takes some time and costs money.  There is no way anyone on here can ID them for sure, they could be real and they could be fake.  Especially if you bought them online, there's a lot of scammers out there.  I would be hesitant myself if those were mine.

I am going to merge this in with the fake pharmaceuticals thread

EDIT: also, you say it's almost impossible to get pain pills in Florida?  I thought they were like _all over the place_ down there.  That's where all the pill mills are/were.  Hell I know even most of the pills in New England were coming from down there at some point...


----------



## subotai

take one? 

idk what else you want us to say lol

there's a difference between buying a Kia from a dealership and a car off craigslist - Seoul in my opinion


----------



## phenethylo J

RecklessWOT said:


> EDIT: also, you say it's almost impossible to get pain pills in Florida?  I thought they were like _all over the place_ down there.  That's where all the pill mills are/were.  Hell I know even most of the pills in New England were coming from down there at some point...


lol Maybe like 2-3 years ago now it's the opposite, I know people who have been dragged by a car and can't even get hydro 5s, even if you are lucky enough to get a script you may have to drive around to 10-20 or even more different pharmacies because either they are always out, banned from dispensing schedule 2 meds by the dea, they can't/wont take new patients , or they just don't like the way you look. Doctors also have limits on how much meds they can give out that they have no control over which is why my doctor had to lower my hydrocodone and morphine dosages.


----------



## Tommyboy

Sudoxe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New user here. My wife needs surgery on her right knee and it's almost impossible to get pain pills here in Florida. I went online and imported these from overseas and have some concerns. These are meant to be GENERIC Mallinckrodt Oxy 30's but they have no markings at all and no one I know has seen them in this form (usually they are a small round pill?). I did as much research as I could online and it does state that Mallinckrodt has purchased a lot of overseas pharmaceutical company's and there are no laws that state they need to mark their pills if they are manufactured outside of the USA. Has anyone had any experience with these kind of pills or know of a way I can test these pills to make sure they are what they should be before I get my wife to take them?? Any information would be great.



Look like they just tried copy/pasting some of the info from a script they saw online onto that, or just tried replicating it themselves.  For one thing why would it be marked as a class 2 scheduled drug if it'd overseas and that classification is only used in the US?  The bigger concern is probably how they messed up the NDC number by mixing up the first two numbers one of the times.  It starts with '2 3' twice on there and then the third one all the way to the right starts '3 2.' That's not a good sign IMO. That and as someone else mentioned it shows what the pill is supposed to look like with the marking for it, yet the pills in the pack don't match that up. Like I said I'm sure that they just copy/pasted several images from various oxy scripts they saw online and tried to recreate it on their own by adding a few things to fill in the blanks.


----------



## lilczey

Got these in the Camden, NJ area

Completely fake.. 

They are hard to crush..

They are some type of opiate..  Fent or heroin as far as I can tell..  It's a longer lasting opiate because withdraw set in way later then it usually should with normal oxycodone...

Also each dose in each pill was different 
The edges on them were all cut different and each pill was a different size and color


----------



## subotai

theyre not blue enough

look like 214s with a 215 imprint

yeah no thanks


----------



## love88

*Fake A 215's????????*

I'm very farmiliar with my oxycodone 30mg pills. Now typically, an A 215 is blue, smooth, and small. Now today I met up w one of my 3rd choice dealers... He's been serving me for 3 years and it wasn't up until the last year that I met two other dealers that jus happen to be closer and a bit "faster" if u will.  So this 3rd dealer I'd see maybe like every other week. He doesn't know about the other dealers and I told him that I now got my own script so that would explain me not seeing him that often anymore. 

Now he has never screwed me over before. He also does this as his full time job. 

So when I got the pills, they were super light in color and they were thick like the "M"s   Also the edges Werent super smooth. It literally was an "M" but it was scored A 215. 

So after everything was said and done n he left and when I actually inspected them, that's when I noticed an I called him bck and he instantly was like "they are fine"

Soo has anyone else come across this before?!?


----------



## Felonious Monk

Fake pills do exist.  

Visual inspection is your first thing to check, followed by breaking it (some fakes are white inside), as well as breaking it up or whatever to see if the powder acts the same.  Also, probably gonna have to try it to make sure...


----------



## T. Calderone

This thread may or may not be helpful to you:

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...of-Fake-Pharmaceuticals-HARM-REDUCTION-THREAD


----------



## love88

love88 said:


> I'm very farmiliar with my oxycodone 30mg pills. Now typically, an A 215 is blue, smooth, and small. Now today I met up w one of my 3rd choice dealers... He's been serving me for 3 years and it wasn't up until the last year that I met two other dealers that jus happen to be closer and a bit "faster" if u will.  So this 3rd dealer I'd see maybe like every other week. He doesn't know about the other dealers and I told him that I now got my own script so that would explain me not seeing him that often anymore.
> 
> Now he has never screwed me over before. He also does this as his full time job.
> 
> So when I got the pills, they were super light in color and they were thick like the "M"s   Also the edges Werent super smooth. It literally was an "M" but it was scored A 215.
> 
> So after everything was said and done n he left and when I actually inspected them, that's when I noticed an I called him bck and he instantly was like "they are fine"
> 
> Soo has anyone else come across this before?!?




DEF fake!  Watch out in south jersey!  They are almost white, they r thick like the Ms and the edges are rough. Like the pill press was sloppy


----------



## Felonious Monk

Did you try one?  Is it totally inactive or does it have something else in it?


----------



## dopemaster

A few years ago some fake OG 80s were going around.

They were either really fucking old or not full of oxy and reprocessed with less oxy.  

I remember the source pumping em off for next to nothing once word got out that shit was not what it was supposed to be.


----------



## love88

Felonious Monk said:


> Did you try one?  Is it totally inactive or does it have something else in it?




Yes !  I got 4 and I usually take all 4 at one time. I swallow them but I bite into them..... Usually I wanna gag cause of the taste. Now when I did this with "fakes" they broke up wayyy to easy and hardly had a taste!

I took them on An empty stomach and then ate. I felt hardly anything !  nd I know they were fake bc even of my tolerance is high, I still would end up gettin sleep.  
So I was wide awake and in fuckin WD this morning!!!


----------



## lukeskywalker4

I'm in Philly and have recently come across fake 215s EXACTLY as you have described.  I believe there may be some real med in them or maybe some H or something..but def they are fakes.  Good news is they are easily ID'd with a quick visual inspection.


----------



## love88

lukeskywalker4 said:


> I'm in Philly and have recently come across fake 215s EXACTLY as you have described.  I believe there may be some real med in them or maybe some H or something..but def they are fakes.  Good news is they are easily ID'd with a quick visual inspection.




Yes u are right, they have like a super small amount of some type of benzo or opiate in them cause I felt something super little, like ever so slightly. And whatever I felt, it only lasted for like 20 mins. 
Sucks cause if ur use to a certain dealer, I wouldn't normally like do a full on inspection. And when they first hit my hand I automatically thought "M's"   It was until everything was said and done that I was in my car on my way home and then realized that they were weird. 
Uhgggg I'm soooo mad!!!


----------



## T. Calderone

Don't buy from that guy anymore. Shitty that when you called him, he was all "they're ok" and that would make me think he kinda knew they were bunk. I think I'll move this over to NASADD if you don't mind love.


----------



## Johnny blue

Moved into existing fake pharma thread. 

We prefer photos of the fakes for the record.


----------



## Big Bertha

Becareful they are out here in abundance.


----------



## championop45

Sudoxe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New user here. My wife needs surgery on her right knee and it's almost impossible to get pain pills here in Florida. I went online and imported these from overseas and have some concerns. These are meant to be GENERIC Mallinckrodt Oxy 30's but they have no markings at all and no one I know has seen them in this form (usually they are a small round pill?). I did as much research as I could online and it does state that Mallinckrodt has purchased a lot of overseas pharmaceutical company's and there are no laws that state they need to mark their pills if they are manufactured outside of the USA. Has anyone had any experience with these kind of pills or know of a way I can test these pills to make sure they are what they should be before I get my wife to take them?? Any information would be great.




I just received an order of these same exact pills.  I'm wondering and worried about the same thing.  We both probably ordered from the same overseas pharmacy (took around 2 weeks to get here).  Their customer service ensured they are just generic but contain only the chemicals that are specified in the order (in this case, Roxicodone).  I did a Mecke & Marquis test on it, and it did sort of mimic having an oxycodone reaction, but it didn't have the same reaction as a control real roxicodone pill I also tested.

I'm not sure about these, and want to be safe.  Has anyone else seen these or had any experience with these yet?


----------



## lilczey

love88 said:


> I'm very farmiliar with my oxycodone 30mg pills. Now typically, an A 215 is blue, smooth, and small. Now today I met up w one of my 3rd choice dealers... He's been serving me for 3 years and it wasn't up until the last year that I met two other dealers that jus happen to be closer and a bit "faster" if u will.  So this 3rd dealer I'd see maybe like every other week. He doesn't know about the other dealers and I told him that I now got my own script so that would explain me not seeing him that often anymore.
> 
> Now he has never screwed me over before. He also does this as his full time job.
> 
> So when I got the pills, they were super light in color and they were thick like the "M"s   Also the edges Werent super smooth. It literally was an "M" but it was scored A 215.
> 
> So after everything was said and done n he left and when I actually inspected them, that's when I noticed an I called him bck and he instantly was like "they are fine"
> 
> Soo has anyone else come across this before?!?


Refer to my post 2 above yours.. 

Ur not in the Philly or Camden area are you?? 

Or maybe Florida?

Lol I just seen ur post.. South Jersey EEEYYOOOO..

I got these copycats in Cherry Hill and bellmawr.. Camden county is flooded with them right now

I almost wanna say they have codeine in them


----------



## Masshole

Sudoxe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New user here. My wife needs surgery on her right knee and it's almost impossible to get pain pills here in Florida. I went online and imported these from overseas and have some concerns. These are meant to be GENERIC Mallinckrodt Oxy 30's but they have no markings at all and no one I know has seen them in this form (usually they are a small round pill?). I did as much research as I could online and it does state that Mallinckrodt has purchased a lot of overseas pharmaceutical company's and there are no laws that state they need to mark their pills if they are manufactured outside of the USA. Has anyone had any experience with these kind of pills or know of a way I can test these pills to make sure they are what they should be before I get my wife to take them?? Any information would be great.



1. The back of the blister pack has the pill ID box.  That doesn't match the pill in the blisters.
2. If it was manufactured overseas, it wouldnt say "distributed in MO"
3. The NDC Lot number doesnt match on the same blister.

Those are bogus.


----------



## love88

lilczey said:


> Refer to my post 2 above yours..
> 
> Ur not in the Philly or Camden area are you??
> 
> Or maybe Florida?
> 
> Lol I just seen ur post.. South Jersey EEEYYOOOO..
> 
> I got these copycats in Cherry Hill and bellmawr.. Camden county is flooded with them right now
> 
> I almost wanna say they have codeine in them




Yup yup south jerz...

Yea they were def fake and the guy I got them from, like 2 days later texted me "jus got in real 30s if u need any"...... Oh so now u fuckin realize they were fake?!?  I want my fuckin money back....(I mean that's obv not gonna happen). But it's annoying that now he's trying to push... Prob cause everyone was pissed n not calling him now bc that shit was fake!

Also after talking to other ppl, they also confirmed that fakes were around. Like Pennsauken, Mt.Laurel, Pine Hill ....


----------



## JunkieDays

Hah. You got jipped & now he's saying you gotta pay full-price for the legit ones? WHAT!?
FUCK. THAT. NOISE!!!!!!
I would tell dude, straight up.. "Look, I got jipped on the last transaction... you need to compensate me for that, otherwise, I'll take my business elsewhere. 
Paid full price for some bullshit, and dude wants even more money for his fuck up. No, no, no. That ain't how it works, pal.


----------



## lilczey

love88 said:


> Yup yup south jerz...
> 
> Yea they were def fake and the guy I got them from, like 2 days later texted me "jus got in real 30s if u need any"...... Oh so now u fuckin realize they were fake?!?  I want my fuckin money back....(I mean that's obv not gonna happen). But it's annoying that now he's trying to push... Prob cause everyone was pissed n not calling him now bc that shit was fake!
> 
> Also after talking to other ppl, they also confirmed that fakes were around. Like Pennsauken, Mt.Laurel, Pine Hill ....


Holla Yo good to see another 609er besides me and junkiedays.. 

Lol yeah tell your connect yu want a discount..

Lol FUck. THAT. NOISE.. LOL

I don't fuck with either of the dudes I got the fakes from.. 

2 different people in 1 week..  Bullshit man..


----------



## JunkieDays

2 different dudes in 1 week? that's crazy.. people be hungry.. lol
Hell, I'd just say switch it up and cop powder, but idk, maybe you're trying to taper or do something different.
I don't even bother with pills anymore...


----------



## ChemTiger

*MORE of the fake M box 30s*

Wow, this thread is over four years old, and I'm just the next naïve person who got taken. I'm located in southeast Louisiana, and I acquired some of these M box 30s via a very trusted friend. They're dark blue with darker speckles, they don't cut in half with a pill cutter very well, the markings look really good, though. His connect is a guy he doesn't know at all, but his base price is a bit less than going rate, and the "bulk price" is even less, still. From my (admittedly very limited, I'm a big chicken) experiences, no one budges on price, nor does anyone need to in my part of the country. My buddy didn't have the money to buy the required quantity for the bulk discount, so I went in with him for on the rest. These are nasty. Smell strongly of vinegar. (ASA possibly?) I only eat pills, my buddy snorts his, and he swears up and down that these "are stronger and last longer" than the usual oxycodone 30s. I got very minimal analgesic benefit, if at all. It didn't make me feel different in any way, until I tried to sleep. I couldn't. I had the strangest tension, clenched jaw, chewing my lips, I was going crazy. I finally slept about 5 am. There are still a lot of these out here, I guess, don't get taken, people!! This connect (according to my friend) has a seemingly unlimited supply, so there have to be others with it too. Here's a pic, and the front and backs of the pills are even (no offset; the top of front is top of back) http://m.imgur.com/H1ZLVcs


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Those are pretty bad fakes in terms of the color and specks. The real M's are almost white, so you should know when this guy has real ones again since they will look way whiter than those. 

It seems that the 'M Boxes' are the most commonly counterfeited. I've ran into them twice now, the most recent time being early winte that just passed.


----------



## ChemTiger

Thanks, Tommy. I'll never deal with this person again.  My friend (who was the middleman) swears up and down that they're real, and he went and got them and didn't question, I didn't get to see them until he'd already paid. When I saw them, I was like "WTF is this?"


----------



## Only1Left

*Help, Fake gg249? Smell Sweet?*

Hey guys, Im fairly new to this forum. And I apologize in advance for how many times this has been asked.

I bought some gg249s and I havent taken them, but they dont look like the "real" ones I have found on google image, where the score is more deep. and when i open the bag....they have a sweet smell to them? is this normal???






[/IMG]


----------



## brutus

Do they taste like Xanax?


----------



## ketamisc

*Quebec - fake oxys?*

I picked up some (what were claimed to be) oxy 20's. I've never seen any that look like them before.

They are light pink (almost white), round, 7mm wide and about 4mm tall. They are imprinted 20 on one side, P on the other. They crush very easily and look very real.

Has anyone seen pills like this before? I snorted one and it DEFINITELY does not feel like a normal 20MG oxy. It's an opiate high but something is off about it.


----------



## S.J.B.

Is it this pill?


----------



## ketamisc

No, not OP, definitely P on one side, 20 on the other.


----------



## S.J.B.

Does the P look like this?






Or this?


----------



## Erikmen

The ones I know does not look like that.


----------



## ketamisc

Image is blurry, but you get the idea.


----------



## S.J.B.

My guess?  It's not a real pharmaceutical pill, but a clandestinely-pressed one, most likely fentanyl or a fentanyl analogue.


----------



## Erikmen

But fentanyl is very expensive! Very exclusive, very hard to find and dangerous as it´s much more strong than Heroin.


----------



## S.J.B.

Erikmen said:


> But fentanyl is very expensive! Very exclusive, very hard to find and dangerous as it´s much more strong than Heroin.



It's not all that expensive if you have a source for the pure salt.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Moved into the existing fake pharms thread...





Erikmen said:


> But fentanyl is very expensive! Very exclusive, very hard to find and dangerous as it´s much more strong than Heroin.



Fent can be expensive if you're seeking it out recreationally in small quantities for yourself, but it really can't be that hard for people to get or expensive for that matter because it is an extremely common cut used in east coast powder heroin.  You're right it is very strong and extremely dangerous, that's why so many people die from it when a batch of dope that's made too strong goes around.  It comes up in the news all the time and I have personally had some of that heroin myself.  Because it is strong it is actually a cheap cut for these guys though because they don't have to add very much for people to feel it.  And most dealers don't give a flying fuck if it's dangerous or not, they just want to make money they don't care about some junkies.

Now I don't personally know anything about the pills that you found so I can't say that is in fact what is in them, but it wouldn't surprise me to learn that.  Do you think these ones are fake because they feel different when you take them or because you have never seen that marking before?  Have you tried simply punching it into the pill identifier on drugs.com to see if it could be real?  Sometimes some fakes look pretty real, but if the marking isn't even something that comes up when you search it then I'd assume that's a pretty good indication it's fake.


----------



## ketamisc

RecklessWOT said:


> Moved into the existing fake pharms thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fent can be expensive if you're seeking it out recreationally in small quantities for yourself, but it really can't be that hard for people to get or expensive for that matter because it is an extremely common cut used in east coast powder heroin.  You're right it is very strong and extremely dangerous, that's why so many people die from it when a batch of dope that's made too strong goes around.  It comes up in the news all the time and I have personally had some of that heroin myself.  Because it is strong it is actually a cheap cut for these guys though because they don't have to add very much for people to feel it.  And most dealers don't give a flying fuck if it's dangerous or not, they just want to make money they don't care about some junkies.
> 
> Now I don't personally know anything about the pills that you found so I can't say that is in fact what is in them, but it wouldn't surprise me to learn that.  Do you think these ones are fake because they feel different when you take them or because you have never seen that marking before?  Have you tried simply punching it into the pill identifier on drugs.com to see if it could be real?  Sometimes some fakes look pretty real, but if the marking isn't even something that comes up when you search it then I'd assume that's a pretty good indication it's fake.



They look real as fuck, including a coating that "chunks" off when crushed like other opioid pills I've gotten in the past. I haven't seen these ones before, and I had no suspicion based on what they looked like. After snorting 2 of them it was obvious they are fake - I'm quite familiar with oxy and hydromorphone, this was nothing like either of those highs. Then I did what I normally do when I come across a new pill - googled the shit out of it. I couldn't find a single image of anything that resembled these pills.

So watch out for these guys, I wouldn't trust them. Looking back at posts now too, I found this from May: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/724590-Montreal-Public-Health-Warning-for-Users-of-Street-Drugs


----------



## Erikmen

I prefer not to purchase street oxys or any meds produced outside of the original labs. I have no idea how they can fake Fentanyl but on the other hand, they do use in H to produce a more potent drug. This is fucking dangerous indeed. And those bastards who cut H by adding fentanyl salt are the worst type of individuals. Real criminals. Lots of lives have been lost because of this. It´s incredible how we can´t prove heroin like it´s easily done with coke. 
I´ve taken my share of Oxys but only when I knew exactly how they should be. Even the colors and the letters printed in the pills. You must be able to compare those with Google searchs.


----------



## Erikmen

ketamisc said:


> I picked up some (what were claimed to be) oxy 20's. I've never seen any that look like them before.
> 
> They are light pink (almost white), round, 7mm wide and about 4mm tall. They are imprinted 20 on one side, P on the other. They crush very easily and look very real.
> 
> Has anyone seen pills like this before? I snorted one and it DEFINITELY does not feel like a normal 20MG oxy. It's an opiate high but something is off about it.



They should not crush very easily.


----------



## Erikmen

tbone68 said:


> Those old oxy's bring up some good memories, I wish they were still around.



They are still the same in some countries. Others meant to be extended release can still be crushed. 
Something written in here saying it´s impossible to purchase pills in Florida. That can´t be true. 
They have tons of clinics and doctors who would prescribe Oxys if you needed them.


----------



## lilczey

http://m.burlingtoncountytimes.com/...cle_39fae7e2-1ab1-5a36-8bd8-3fde7eae7743.html

This is a article from a newspaper in my area in New Jersey..

The fake A215s and M boxes have heroin in them

Confirmed by New Jersey State police..


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Erikmen said:


> They are still the same in some countries. Others meant to be extended release can still be crushed.
> Something written in here saying it´s impossible to purchase pills in Florida. That can´t be true.
> They have tons of clinics and doctors who would prescribe Oxys if you needed them.



We got 6 companies who started making generic oxys that are like the old ones in Canada about a month after OxyNeo was introduced (and about 6-7 months of no Oxycontin at all, there was still Oxy IR's/Supeudols, but somehow they got hard to find too). All this caused me to discover the pleasure of Dilaudid and Hydromorph Contins and the needle...bastards all of them, especially the crybaby Ontario government who is batshit insane mad that generic oxys are available. Although most people have to pay out of pocket for them, they're still less expensive than Neos, but most people's insurance (the government one, some people with great jobs probably have a plan that covers them) do not cover them.

If they start fucking with Hydromorph Contins one day here (like removing them only to leave us with Jurnistas, I predict a massive epidemic of Heroin, which is bad, because it seems the scene in montreal is heroin + bromadol + fentanyl analogs and whatnot).


----------



## xjamiejamesx

*fake A 215s*

Dude online trying to sell fake As. I calld him out n he admitted it.  Trying to post the pix. I dont see how to ad the pics


----------



## jcebbing2

This is not new to me -  I was seeing counterfeit Percodans back in the 70's.  But this is serious.  Fake Mallinkrodt MS-Contin tabs. 

The real ones are small, round, dark purple, with a 30 on the face and the M logon on the back - a capital 'M' enclosed with a square.

The fake ones are light blue, much bigger, round to oblong, and with an '30' on one side, a crude 'M' on the other side (not Mallinkrodt's logo).  
The bottle clear states these are MS 30's made by Mallinkrodt.   Just experience and a gut feeling tells me this is BULLSHIT.   Anyone else
 encountering these pills please post! And don't try to break them and fire!  

This message is for harm reduction only.


----------



## PainHurtsTooBad

*Fake Oxy in Arkansas*

Fake M 30 blue roxys have made it to Arkansas. They will make you very very sick, they don't help pain, they make you sleepy and bad stomach aches. Please be warned!


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

ketamisc said:


> Image is blurry, but you get the idea.



This looks like generic canadian oxycontin by Pharmascience (that P is def their logo). Except the colour is off for a 20mg..


----------



## FeelinBlue32

Hey guys, first time, long time.

I recently got a batch of fake ALG 265s. I've been using Roxys for a couple years and never came across this brand before.

The pills appeared worn, which was odd but I have seen that before with legit 30s.

The imprints were spot on to pictures from online.

The taste gave it away... Tasted like sugar mixed with that diesel taste from stomped on coke.

I ddnt wanna believe they were fake , so I snorted two and nothing happened. I got played.

Luckily my dealer is a professional, and does this for a living. He values loyal customers so once he gets the real ones he is going to toss me a few for free...

This is the third time in MA that I've seen fakes floatin around. Be cautious!


----------



## mrsmokeweed

saw fake oversized yellow bars earlier this month what the fuck


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Those are supposed to be the purepac yellow bars but tons of places sell them as alplax or some shit. On the fake ones it's an R and not the P. Logo

 They are too big and have round edges. I was sent en email woth a pic of like a dozen different fake meds xanax roxi norco Viagra lol some were decent others you'd have to be retarded to actually biy they look so bad.


----------



## saftyfirst

I know what this is supposed to be   but what can be in this   its not a real v 48 12         found this in partners draw    should I toss


----------



## Eternally_Sm@cked

I just thought I would contribute. I just moved to Texas and the scene blows dick out here. But I got scammed on some fake blues. They were the Qualitest V's. Looked perfectly legit to me, but when I go to rail one it burned like a BITCH. It was some weak ass RC or something. Some fucktard has a pill press or something and is pushing these around. I still havent found a real fucking opiate and believe me, I have tried.


----------



## P-Wing

Just a warning to all SoCal residents-- the fake M box pills have shown up now in the LA/OC area.
I picked up from a newer guy this last Sunday (several successful prior transactions) and they were cheaper than normal this time, which should've already been a red flag. 

Tried sniffing them and they tasted chalky, had no drip, and weren't bitter in the least. 
I got a couple dozen from him, and when I called him out on it he responded "u kno wat i just realized it to. no of course not i would never sale u fake ones knowingly.  ill take care of it", but it's been 2 days and he supposedly he still hasn't found legit ones. 

He's told me a few times that I'm by far his best customer due to what I pick up every couple days, so I don't know why he'd burn me for that amount of cash (I'd have surpassed that amount by now if this didn't happen).  






Description: Really well made and can fool anyone if they're not inspecting them closely.  Blue specks are barely visible unless you're really looking for them.
The 30 and score line are in line and flush horizontally with the M box on the other side.  However, the 30 is what you should look out for.  
The "3" almost looks like an "8" due to the deep print.  The "0" barely has a visible ring in the middle, also due to the deep print. 

I don't have any other Ms to compare the depth of the pills, but I feel like they're very close in size. 
Watch out guys, they've made it to the West Coast now.  Don't do deals with folks you don't know well.


----------



## giger

*Fake pills*

Im on morphine and couldn't sleep so was browsing. Why do people do this? If the pill is an opiode, IF then why put something in it that might potentially kill someone?!! people are so cruel. it's like you are playing Russian roulette with crap you buy these days unless you know the person well.it's just sad! Anything to make a buck.





Cane2theLeft said:


> ^I edited out the link in your original post and merged your 2 posts together. While most outside links providing documentation for claims and such are copacetic; links to other forums often are not because they don't have the same guidelines and policies as us... so if WE don't allow prices or vendor discussion, for example, why would we allow links to a site that openly does?
> 
> Anyway... myself and other staff were unsure about this thread. If we can get some solid information beyond just speculation, this certainly has harm reduction value. I don't doubt that this is occurring, however I have no idea on what scale or what actual or potential dangers this poses.
> 
> For now this can stay here to see what kind of discussion it generates, but if its really confined to a specific area and doesn't have applicability to a large amount of the OD community, it'll be moved to the appropriate regional forum.
> 
> Lastly, this recent thread discussed testing hydrocodone pills and the responses are the same for oxycodone. With marquis reaction EZ tests or other home testing kits, you can detect the presence of opioids/opiates but not specifically WHICH opiate. If these fake pills have any opioid them, the test will not differentiate between them and it won't tell you if other harmful ingredients were used.


----------



## giger

Wow.....if ya didn't know, but yeah the 3 looks funny!


----------



## Erikmen

Eternally_Sm@cked said:


> I just thought I would contribute. I just moved to Texas and the scene blows dick out here. But I got scammed on some fake blues. They were the Qualitest V's. Looked perfectly legit to me, but when I go to rail one it burned like a BITCH. It was some weak ass RC or something. Some fucktard has a pill press or something and is pushing these around. I still havent found a real fucking opiate and believe me, I have tried.



That sucks! You comedown on your expectations so immediately. I hate when this happens..


----------



## that1nonly

*fakes?*

just wanted to post on here what I have come across that and that I think are fakes so if anybody else has come across the ones that look like this let me know if you know for sure that they are fake or not also I am trying to post a picture of them but I don't know how to post a picture with my thread


----------



## Screwenmad

*Fake m square oxycodone 30s*

Fakes hit utah... not sure how to post a pic cuz I'm new on here.


----------



## AeNcThHo

*Roxi 30s texas*

A friend has a couple "fake" ones right now i could post pic if i knew how... It looks EXACTLY like a roxi 30 except if you look REAL close there's brown specks. perfect M with box and on back 30/. the ones im seeing are WAY better than the fake pics i've seen online. Also have a real vinegar smell/ meaning traces of heroin.






























*These are just a sampling of over 100 reports from separate individuals, they are spreading further across the country and there needs to be some awareness so those of us who have not gotten sick can learn to identify the fakes.  Also word needs to get out so people can be careful.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Erikmen

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> We got 6 companies who started making generic oxys that are like the old ones in Canada about a month after OxyNeo was introduced (and about 6-7 months of no Oxycontin at all, there was still Oxy IR's/Supeudols, but somehow they got hard to find too). All this caused me to discover the pleasure of Dilaudid and Hydromorph Contins and the needle...bastards all of them, especially the crybaby Ontario government who is batshit insane mad that generic oxys are available. Although most people have to pay out of pocket for them, they're still less expensive than Neos, but most people's insurance (the government one, some people with great jobs probably have a plan that covers them) do not cover them.
> 
> If they start fucking with Hydromorph Contins one day here (like removing them only to leave us with Jurnistas, I predict a massive epidemic of Heroin, which is bad, because it seems the scene in montreal is heroin + bromadol + fentanyl analogs and whatnot).



I know! Regardless, I always liked Dilaudid IV and for some unknown reason, meperidine as well.
In Montreal, Toronto, etc I feel that we are in the pic of heroin use. It was not at all like that in the early 90s.
Anyway I'm surprised about insurances limitations now. Opiates sales have gone crazy all around.
Doctors are making a fortune and investigations have started doing them some damages.


----------



## krock619

Fake Watson (white) Norco 10/325 hit SoCal.   I got burned for a large amount of money.  Pissed!!!!   Put them next to the real deal and there is no difference.  The only way to tell is to lick or taste them.  They have no taste.  Like chalk.  I did some research on these pills and I saw a bunch of posts saying people got "fakes" direct from the pharmacy?  That's strange.  I don't know about that but I do know that what I bought is completely fake.  Be careful


----------



## toxinburn

PainHurtsTooBad said:


> Fake M 30 blue roxys have made it to Arkansas. They will make you very very sick, they don't help pain, they make you sleepy and bad stomach aches. Please be warned!



I would like to second this they are here if taken intranasally, taste like chalk and no burn, slightly darker tint of blue than the real deal......also crush into a flour like substance, instead of needing any chopping they aren't crunchy at all. Has as i said chalk/burnt taste to it, will at first make you sleepy then sort of a amphetamine type feeling, although not quite as strong. Felt like i had restless leg syndrome all night long after a few of these. had around 20 of them down to 13 and never once felt the effects of oxycodone in them, if your in the Central Arkansas area do not buy these unless you know for they came from the pharm. If a guy goin by tmac says he has some go elsewhere. They look totally legit. will try to post pics of these and if anyone knows how to get them tested i would be glad to send off for test.

http://www.4shared.com/download/qggwZBZRce/20150302_020312.jpg?lgfp=3000
http://www.4shared.com/download/KyBRfTyace/20150302_020241.jpg?lgfp=3000


----------



## adventurer

*Southwest Florida - Fake GG249 Alprazolam!
Naples, Collier County*

Fake GG249 bars are in heavy rotation and have been for (at least) the past 8 months. They are less dense, crumble easily and lack the very very distinct xanax flavor - they simply taste like chalk.

Here is a link to a bust in August of last year for counterfeit/fake xanax. It happened on the other coast, but if you are a SWFloridian like myself, you can probably guess where the current ones could POSSIBLY be coming from.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

There has been a ton of fake Pfizer xanax bars going around. Some girl dropped a lot on them and I tried to tell her there is virtually no pharmacy that will give those since you can get any number of generics for hundreds less. And not to mention getting hundreds of them at a time....to the credit of the fakes, they were pretty good bit they didn't have that shine. Everything else looked right, the angles, scores ect...felt bad for the girl ESL NC she was gonna try and sell them off to ppl and that usually doesn't turn out well.


----------



## OxeeMoreOn

So I am usually a ghost reader on blue light for educational purposes. But I made an account just for this reason, because I wanted it noted the the fakes have now spread to Oregon, in the forms of the green 187 15s, the blue A 51 and the blue ALG 30s. They make me feel bad and nauseous as well and I wanted to know if anyone found a test that could be ordered online for verification of legitimacy on these (WITHOUT Swallowing & taking a urine test). I've read of a couple reagent tests but wondered if anyone knew what would be best to use to also maybe find out what actually IS in them?  

PS: also should be noted that each of these LOOKED 100% legitimate, imprints and all- but crumbled differently when chewed and tasted off.


----------



## coolman40321

OxeeMoreOn said:


> So I am usually a ghost reader on blue light for educational purposes. But I made an account just for this reason, because I wanted it noted the the fakes have now spread to Oregon, in the forms of the green 187 15s, the blue A 51 and the blue ALG 30s. They make me feel bad and nauseous as well and I wanted to know if anyone found a test that could be ordered online for verification of legitimacy on these (WITHOUT Swallowing & taking a urine test). I've read of a couple reagent tests but wondered if anyone knew what would be best to use to also maybe find out what actually IS in them?  .




I live down south in Louisiana, and I have experienced the A51.I actually have one and will be putting up a picture shortly. I've seen a dark blue colored A51 that was as hard as a rock. And currently I have really light sky blue colored one that I will be posting the picture of. Idk what exactly is in them, but I have had 2 separate people go to the ER after usage. Some type of rush is felt(IV), you also get this weird taste in your mouth. But both friends I know went unconscious immediately after the dose was sent, both even stopped breathing shortly! They both are completely okay, and were just minutes to hours afterwards, but I do wonder what could possibly give you a rush, and have that type of adverse, potentially life threating effect on the users body?


----------



## OrganixxxFaded

'medicine cabinet' said:


> There has been a ton of fake Pfizer xanax bars going around. Some girl dropped a lot on them and I tried to tell her there is virtually no pharmacy that will give those since you can get any number of generics for hundreds less. And not to mention getting hundreds of them at a time....to the credit of the fakes, they were pretty good bit they didn't have that shine. Everything else looked right, the angles, scores ect...felt bad for the girl ESL NC she was gonna try and sell them off to ppl and that usually doesn't turn out well.




The really good fake xanax are actually clonazepam.  SO they do have a benzo in them but hence not the shine... clonazepam is a longer lasting benzo while alprazolam hits quick and dips quick.  There are also some really good Blue OC 80's.  I'm not sure what pharmacy makes them but one was equivalent to about 3 roxy blues and the drug test showed up only oxycodone.  I could post pics of both the fake xanax that are clonazepam and the blue oxycodone 80 mg imitation OC 80s.  

They are clearly being made in a pretty legit foreign lab that wants business vs. to make a quick buck.  Unfortunately with the xanax you can't compare a xanax to a klonopin.  So I would watch out for those...


----------



## Dkelli56

I recently got some fake m box 30 in Wa. They looked extremely real other than they were slightly darker blue and didn't crush easily. I took a few thinking they were real even though I questioned it to begin With. They made me extremely sleepy. I got a pee drug test and and I tested positive for opiates, Benzo and oxy. I normally take oxy, so I knew that would show up. I'm super curious to what's in them. Anyone else experience this? The guy tried to say they were guy Canada. The day I took them, I basically can't remember anything from that day. It was almost like I got roofied. I got buzzed from them and then was out.


----------



## Noonesconnect

*Fake M's*

My buddy who is an addict just got a fake Mallincrodkt 30mg oxycodone in NJ and was hospitalized shortly after with shortness of breath and elevated heart rate... Aside from him having a severe addiction and needing help, he really wanted to let the community who needs these to manage pain know what is currently out there and how dangerous it is. The dumbass he got them from mixed it in with a real M's so the differences were glaringly obvious the second he went back to check, post hospital visit. I'm including the pictures he sent me of them side by side with real M's.... Notice the color difference, this is more blue with no specks, it's way thinner making it shorter when compared to real ones, the M box has straight pointed corners while the real has rounded corners on the pressed box design, the 3 in the 30 press on the opposite side is different, the tail ends of the 3 curve up towards each other as if they were going to make an 8, and finally he said it was impossible to break, very hard and compact, even to a hammer to break initially for insuff he said. Be aware of what your getting, know what to look for and generally if anything seems off, any aspect of the press, size, color, seems off, it more than likely is fake. Don't be deaperate enough to say fuck it and test it out, because that's what my buddy did and it almost cost him his life. He confidently and gratefully says he would take withdrawals now than to ever experience what that pill did. I'll try to report back on his tox screen to figure out wtf these were made of. Be safe and get help for yourself, family, or friends if they are so far deep in addiction that they are willing to sacrifice their health for a fix, nothing is worth your life, NOTHING.


----------



## NeighborMike

coolman40321 said:


> I live down south in Louisiana, and I have experienced the A51.I actually have one and will be putting up a picture shortly. I've seen a dark blue colored A51 that was as hard as a rock. And currently I have really light sky blue colored one that I will be posting the picture of. Idk what exactly is in them, but I have had 2 separate people go to the ER after usage. Some type of rush is felt(IV), you also get this weird taste in your mouth. But both friends I know went unconscious immediately after the dose was sent, both even stopped breathing shortly! They both are completely okay, and were just minutes to hours afterwards, but I do wonder what could possibly give you a rush, and have that type of adverse, potentially life threating effect on the users body?



Based on your area I can tell you that its some grade of heroin


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

I'm guessing fent analogues... If your friend stopped breathing then its a very strong depressant.. I think they would have known if there was dope in it...


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

OrganixxxFaded said:


> The really good fake xanax are actually clonazepam.  SO they do have a benzo in them but hence not the shine... clonazepam is a longer lasting benzo while alprazolam hits quick and dips quick.  There are also some really good Blue OC 80's.  I'm not sure what pharmacy makes them but one was equivalent to about 3 roxy blues and the drug test showed up only oxycodone.  I could post pics of both the fake xanax that are clonazepam and the blue oxycodone 80 mg imitation OC 80s.
> 
> They are clearly being made in a pretty legit foreign lab that wants business vs. to make a quick buck.  Unfortunately with the xanax you can't compare a xanax to a klonopin.  So I would watch out for those...




I have been taking benzos for a long time and I am rxd Xanax and klonopin but these fake bars are total duds. Nothing active in them. Plus they were thinner than the ones you see ppl hawking on bb and ag and all the other dnms 

I did see a bar on edata that was tested and did have kpin in it, then there was another Pfizer 2 bar and it had tmfpp or whatever it is in it, I know its so.e kind of piperazine...

I don't even mess wit bars. Youre more likely to get the real deal with ksalols or other 1mg pills.


----------



## RTrain

OrganixxxFaded said:


> The really good fake xanax are actually clonazepam.  SO they do have a benzo in them but hence not the shine... clonazepam is a longer lasting benzo while alprazolam hits quick and dips quick.  There are also some really good Blue OC 80's.  I'm not sure what pharmacy makes them but one was equivalent to about 3 roxy blues and the drug test showed up only oxycodone.  I could post pics of both the fake xanax that are clonazepam and the blue oxycodone 80 mg imitation OC 80s.
> 
> They are clearly being made in a pretty legit foreign lab that wants business vs. to make a quick buck.  Unfortunately with the xanax you can't compare a xanax to a klonopin.  So I would watch out for those...



Lots of counterfeit xanax bars out there, I don't think any are made with clonazepam instead of alprazolam. Why would you consider the "good ones" to be clonazepam when the people acquiring them are looking for alprazolam?


----------



## chitownskag

On the dark net markets ive seen counterfeit mallinkroft m30s, and the people reviewing them all talk about how there like 3 times stronger than regular ones. And on the site it says that there fentanyl cut. I wonder if they got a horrible halve life like most fent?


----------



## thankyouall

If I post some pics can someone help me see if these are fake A 215's? One is a different size than the other two so it's got me feeling kind of weird about things.


----------



## ChemTiger

I'm in S. Louisiana (BR and NO) and I've gotten burned with bad fake Mallinckrodt 30 mgs. They smelled so strongly of vinegar. My middleman took some and failed his UA at pain management. Tested positive for morphine, which leads me to believe that they were, indeed, heroin.


----------



## Tak97

*Fake 'v' oxycodone going around in Alabama*

Hey everyone, I just wanted to inform everyone and at the same time inquire about some of the fake oxycodone that I've seen going around in my area. I live in Alabama and recently a friend of mine bought some oxycodone pills from someone he goes through. 


Long story short, he gets them and shows them to me. They are typical v's with all of the correct markings. However, they seemed to be a darker shade of blue and a bit larger than the usual v's.  I told him they looked kind of suspicious to me but he insisted that they were fine. I convinced him to at least start with half before doing the whole thing like he normally does just to see how it feels and to be on the safe side. Half of a pill got him higher than I've ever seen him, he literally passed out while walking into the other room and was nodding out every couple of seconds. He ended up being fine many hours later but he told me that they were definitely not usual oxycodone pills and that half of one felt like he had just done 2 or more. I'm now wondering exactly what could have been in these pills? I was guessing perhaps fentanyl because even if it was h I don't think that it would have been strong enough to have that sort of effect on him with his tolerance unless there was somehow a ridiculous amount of it in the pill. 


My question is: are these sort of fakes common? And what do you all think was really in those pills? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kittycat5

Its becoming more common. Not as common as fake MDMA but compared to even 5 years ago, it is surely a huge increase. Never had fakes myself but a couple of close friends have and in those cases it was just bunk. But wouldnt be surprised if fentanyl or an analogue starts making its way into them. There is a thread somewhere about it. Will link.

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...of-Fake-Pharmaceuticals-HARM-REDUCTION-THREAD


----------



## Tak97

Thanks for the info. I'm interested in the thread if you can find it. Sorry if this is a dumb question but what exactly do you mean by analogues? Haha


----------



## Kittycat5

I linked it. An analogue is a drug similar to the original in terms of effects but with slightly different chemical composition. There are several research chemicals that fit the bill for fentanyl.


----------



## tricomb

Od --> nasasadd


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

phenethylo J said:


> lol Maybe like 2-3 years ago now it's the opposite, I know people who have been dragged by a car and can't even get hydro 5s, even if you are lucky enough to get a script you may have to drive around to 10-20 or even more different pharmacies because either they are always out, banned from dispensing schedule 2 meds by the dea, they can't/wont take new patients , or they just don't like the way you look. Doctors also have limits on how much meds they can give out that they have no control over which is why my doctor had to lower my hydrocodone and morphine dosages.



so glad i'm where i am after reading a ferw of these posts dang. i get a healthy amount of legit oxy paid for mostly by my insurance each month. 

You guysssssssssss, WATCH OUT!!!!!!


----------



## RDP89

Yeah most likely a fent analogue, dangerous shit, good thing you he didn't do the whole thing, others maybe not so lucky?


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Merged with main fake pharmies thread.  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Tak97

http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...rfeit-pills-contain-deadly-fentanyl/27301619/

Found an article about fake oxycodone pills containing fentanyl in Tennessee. Since this is so close to me I assume that the pills my friend got were something similar


----------



## jaynseattle

*fake oxy*

So, to tell what a fake is in my experience is that they look fake cuz they are not a perfect outline of the imprint. If the pill is in anyway mutated by dents or missing edges then don't consume them. Look at the side also, cuz you can see a line where they were pressed plus the color is faded and you might even see brown speckled pieces. A pill manufacturing company/ machine producer perfect pills, man made have defects. And to be more careful make sure who u get them from who has their own scripts. If you buy off the street then that is the chance you take. A 30dollar high ain't worth a 1000 hospital bill or even worse, death. 





PainGame said:


> *Massive amounts of fake Mallinckrodt M box 30mg Oxys Hitting HARM REDUCTION THREAD*
> 
> Apparently it is bad.
> 
> Can anyone discuss how to determine a real one?  To keep everyone safe and not dead?
> 
> Or if someone gets a fake please post a picture!
> 
> Or if someone can be specific in discussing the characteristics of legitimate ones -
> 
> color, taste, thickness compared to Qualitest V and A/215 brands.
> 
> I have heard they can for sure be differentiated with some practice, but people are getting very sick, like ER sick.
> 
> Is there a way to adapt a home drug testing kit to work on these pills in other words could you get one and test the pill for opiate content somehow?
> 
> Thanks - this is hitting a lot of people.
> 
> *Also I would not post this frivolously - I did some of the research behind the link between insuffalation and silicosis with OPANA ER - see here in ADF - http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8732234#post8732234
> 
> This is not a joke and there needs to be some awareness among the community so no one else is hurt.
> 
> Please scroll down since I cannot post link to read firsthand reports I excerpted from the originals so that we would be 100% safe with any copyright issues - they are just excerpts and reprintable under the fair use act and will hopefully raise awareness - as a community there needs to be ZERO tolerance for this sort of fake medicine thing especially when it is dangerous to your health and not at all what you expect. *


----------



## FromNorthToSouth17

*fake pharmaceuticals, what the fack?*

This is me making a short story longer than it needs to be. Please stick with me. Im trying to gather some information on fake pressed pain pills. Particularly oxycodone 30s. When it comes to purchasing, obviously there's always a chance you're not going to receive what you asked/paid for. I've been beat before, not given the amount I paid for, or just totally dicked out of anything. But now you can't even get the fucking pharmaceuticals that you've already over paid for, because some douches out there make fakes!? Everybody knows that buying ecstasy, coke, dope, and meth could have a good chance of being a hit or miss cause someones out there cooking and cutting it up, wrapping it in nice little baggies, awaiting to make someone feel like it's Christmas day. Hey, somebody's gotta provide us with goodies. Understandable. Maybe it's just me, but it kind of hurts my soul knowing that there is a new level of shiestiness out there. I've been using opiates for the past ten years roughly, off and on. My preferred choice would be oxy/Roxicodone 30s or 15s. But in times of struggle, I'd take anything to prevent withdrawal, if necessary. I usually only use every once in a while, and try to not let anything spin out of control, but I think a lot of blue lighters understand that it just doesn't always happen the way we plan. Even though all the times dealing with dealers can be the most frustrating part of your day, I never thought I'd get a fake pill. So I did some research and it looks like the area I'm in gets a lot of fakes that come from a few states over that get shipped out from some Canadian pill presser (or so I've been told.) I've gotten ones that seem like fentanyl, and ones that have a more dope like resemblance. Only difference in it is that they break up pretty easy, and sometimes the color is off, as if they had been handled a bit too much (maybe from the oil on skin). But once snorted, it's an easy tell that they ain't no factory made opiate. NOT what I had planned, or wanted. Anybody else have any experience with this (well, to me) problem? Please share, or any information of what you think they might actually be.


----------



## gibby_420

A $500 pill press, some fent analouge, binder/cut and you pressing pills...
Fake 80's (fent, green all the way through), fake Roxi 30's. We dont even get those in Canada, blue all the way through and fent shit.
There is square blue Facebook pills with the "F" pressed into it full of fent for fuck sake. There's other ones that look like candy too.


----------



## newton culbertson

I got ridiculous looking fakes four times within the past year.  All from INDIA!  Fuck!


----------



## BigRig85

*fake 3 mblocks*

Been around this stuff for a long time and heard bout fake 30s and actually came across some today! I could tell immediately it was little shorter but wider just a tint darker but dead give away was the m was of to the left! Told my not no go didn't believe me so I tried to break it and was almost impossible! They are out there so be careful! Also heard these things have been making people sick too! This guy said he had people coming back for more too! I laughed my ass off!


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Fake pills and knock off are nothing new.

Used to be counterfeit  oxycontin 80s when they were all the rage that contained fentanyl, it's no laughing matter people die this way.

I would recommend avoiding them as you should inform your friends to do the same.


----------



## anicole79

Ur stupid. Anything these days can be mimicked. Im dealing with fake drugs that supposedly can't be cut or stepped on. Its totally out there..educate urself


----------



## oc4me123

I am in So Cal and not sure what to think about what I've been getting from a pretty new source.  The blues always look right, M's K9's and A215's.  Sometimes they look more handled than others but all imprints, colors, everything seems just right.  The only thing I ever wondered about is the score on the back of the M's is perfectly center but not aligned with the M on the front.  It cuts the M at an angle, and not always at the exact same angle. Newest batch yesterday looks good as usual, whitish with blue specks, but these ones don't snap in the middle; they come off the line a bit.


----------



## en10se

http://imgur.com/a/7ZCMB
The lighting doesnt show the true color, the color of these (with real lighting) is the exact same as real a215's, (I broke them all in half when testing how they broke up) 

They crumble fairly easily (almost exactly like the regular a's)

They have the right inprint, 

Only sketch thing I had about them was they looked worn out, like theyve been at the bottom on a pill bottle, and shaked about or got some water on them and dried kinda look.

I have a 30mg oxycodone tolerance, and I took my first blue in the morning yesterday, after the peak comeup begin, my worst fear happened, they were fake I think! I started shaking, heart rate shot to 140, blood pressure shot up 20-30 points, I began to feel short of breath, with dizziness+ anxiety of having a heart attack. I had to call 911, because I never felt like this before from oxy, and had to go through the whole ER System! Terrible day, and on top of that I felt pretty bad I wasted 200$ on 8 oxy and have no more real oxy!

another pic of the rest of 7, (again they are split in half because I did that after getting them, and also it was the LIGHTING that changed the color of the last 2, they are all the same color, the only thing that was dodgey was the "worn down" look)
http://imgur.com/tqG6JeG
Also 1 more thing, they are all the same size, the picture makes some look bigger because when I split them unevenly some tilt to the table more causing the illusion they are different sizes.

For me The effects besides having the panic attack were similar, pupils came pinned, the comeup/peak/comedown started around same time, but had an extremely dry mouth, almost like I took 60mg oxy, and just had all the regular side effects increased, not sure what was in them. some sort of opiod and stimulant combo or something.

also just flushed these fakes down the toliet this morning, after taking my last (real percocet 10s), gunna get on suboxone soon.


----------



## Ptk121886

Got one on my bday last friday. 2 seizures, baker acted, 5 days in hospital. Horrible horrible trip. Dont do it. Not worth it. Will never put anything in my body a doc didnt perscribe again!


----------



## tacodude

I made a thread somewhere, but I'll add it here for info sake.

In CA bay area there are Xanax bars pressed with fentanyl that a couple months back led to a few deaths. One person I spoke to said they think they have different edges and are a bit bigger and less dense as if not pressed as well.

Be careful out there people! Be safe!


----------



## dezzymacmezz

fakeplastictrees4 said:


> so I aquired an oxy last night. It says CDN on one side and 80 on the other. It is green, and green all the way through. But now I hear that they're supposed to be white on the inside? I can't really find a conclusive answer. I'm in Vancouver if that helps...there are small white specks on the inside. The press looks pretty good though.


. Those would be the fadeys aka fake oxy cr 80s slightly smaller in size more greenish as apposed to blueish with the real weight doesnt feel right either sometimes very smooth with deeper grooves in the print sometimes almost chalky feeling but as you were saying a main telltale sign of fake with those particular oxys would be that they have a concictence in the color through the pill as apposed to a colored coating with a white inside. Very important signs and the weight of course will be off as i was saying. I am from vancouver bc myself and have came accross the fakes pretty well more often than the reals luckily im good doe. Have alot of friends hooked on fentanyl and or recovering from fentanyl addiction because of this exact reason and lack of awareness on spotting fakes. If not caught fentanyl addiction is almost certainly a lethal choice especially in those not opiod tellerant. As in taking an 80mg perhaps more per day and even those taking that can be risk of danger to fentanyl. Be carefull with whats out there and do your research ! Happy trippin guys glad to help well give an opinion anytime of course people will dissagree as well but thats just life everyone has their own idea s and thats cool love to hear peoples perspectives and learn new things which i have been for years now. Stay away from that shit period and examine thoroughly before purchasing even if it comes down to having to split it first. The blind eye should be able to spot tho.there are links out there to support all this which the street and that is the reason i now know . If in the vancouver bc area pretty sure the police site itself has a full page dedicated to informing users of what exactlt to look for as i explained. Sorry for ramblin have fun yall....


----------



## dezzymacmezz

Very crutial to spotting a fake is feeling the fairly significant difference in densities and the scale will confirm that In a comparison senario.


----------



## thelung

Tons of fake Alprazolam 2mg ("Xanax bars") going around the pacific northwest area.  some have the imprint GG 249 (which is also a legitimate generic alprazolam tablet, but these are pressed using a pill press and just don't look quite right), but predominately I've been seeing pressed tabs with "XANAX" on one side and "2" on the other side.  They're all over the methadone clinics in the area and people are paying outrageous amounts of money for them!  Beware!


----------



## AngelN

hydrochron said:


> ^This isn't true, there's no fakes going around. And if there were they wouldn't be killing people.


 I Know There ARE Fakes Going Around. Look Like Real Deal But Contain Anything BUT Oxycodone in the R's! It's BAD In TN. Do Some Research!!!


----------



## AngelN

& YES, Ppl Are Dying From Taking The Fakes. Many OD's, Complete Organ Failure Etc...


----------



## AngelN

I've Heard The Same Thing About Fake Xanax...


----------



## AngelN

^Your comment isn't true!!! Lies like that CAN & WILL make many more Ppl very sick & possibly even get more people killed!
I KNOW There ARE Fakes Going Around. Look Like Real Deal But Contain Anything BUT Oxycodone in the R's! It's BAD In TN. Do Some Research!!!


----------



## tacodude

http://fox2now.com/2016/02/01/counterfeit-xanax-pills-contain-fentanyl-could-cause-overdose/

The news URL above contains a picture of the fake Xanax compared to a real one. Someone repost it please this stuff has obviously traveled.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I found this article about fake norcos.  Stay safe.



			
				Fox40 said:
			
		

> SACRAMENTO --
> 
> County public health officials are continuing to warn the public about a lethal drug mix pill that has already claimed several lives.
> 
> The number of cases is growing, 20 people have overdosed and five more have died after taking the commonly abused prescription drugs Vicodin and Norco, according to Sacramento County's Department of Public Health.
> 
> County officials believe a batch of those pills is being sold on the streets laced with the much more potent drug Fentanyl.
> 
> The pills are easier to get on the street than you might think.
> 
> "Said that they got the pills from friends, neighbors or family members, and a few people said they got them from strangers," said Dr. Olivia Kasirye, Sacramento County's public health officer.
> 
> Kasirye said the pills were laced with Fentanyl, a pain-killer typically prescribed to patients with severe cancer.
> 
> "Fentanyl is of course about 100 times more powerful than heroin," said Sandi Snelgrove, executive director of the National Council on Alcoholism and Drug Dependence, Sacramento Region Affiliate.
> 
> She added that mixing different types of drugs is not uncommon.
> 
> "Drug addicts or people who are abusing drugs don't tend to be responsible users, but we see things like heroin and cocaine mixtures, I've never seen anything quite like this," she said.
> 
> For Vicodin and Norco users who've never had Fentanyl before, the mixture is fatal.
> 
> "They may start feeling faint, they may collapse. Their breathing may slow down and even stop," said Kasirye.
> 
> Users can't see or smell the difference, according to Kasirye.
> 
> While Snelgrove said this should be a wake up call for opiate abusers to seek help and treatment, she said family members of those who are not stopping should know about an antidote.
> 
> "There's the overdose reversal medication called Narcan, and they want everybody to get ahold of these kits," Snelgrove said
> 
> She said the kits are available from Harm Reduction Services for free, which can save lives.
> 
> "You can inject this and bring them back from an overdose," she said.
> 
> For more information on where you can get the opiate overdose reversal kit, call Harm Reduction Services at (916)456-4849.



Article link:
http://fox40.com/2016/03/28/20-over...ounty-after-taking-drugs-laced-with-fentanyl/


----------



## jmartinez0427

I've been trying to get off oxycodone for the last few weeks. Its been rough! I was taking roughly 150-200mg a day but sometimes way more! 
Anyway, I've relapsed a few times but not full-blown relapse, just one or two pills after 3 or 4 days clean, then I was clean for a few more days and, again, used.
Well, last night I took another 30mg. I got it from a dealer who I normally go through but last night was... Fucking FRIGHTENING AS HELL!!! 
About an hour after dosing I was rushed to the ER in a ambulance. My son found me outside sitting on the patio  unresponsive. My wife came outside and said that my cheeks were sunk in, eyes were bulging out of my head with one eye looking straight at her and the other on a completely different direction. She also said my eyes were fully dilated and completely black. I came to after she kept shaking me but I could see nearly anything. I saw her face but it was like a very blurry still-frame. When she moved I just saw like a picture of her face that didn't move at all. There was an extremely loud ringing in my ears to the point where if they weren't shouting, I couldn't hear them. I was also extremely disoriented and dizzy like I'd drank a bunch of alcohol. I couldn't stand on my own, speech was slurred, and I was very nauseous. 
The ambulance came and by the time we got to the ER I was doing better but I still vomited all over myself. They didn't give me anything but IV fluid and some nausea medicine because my vitals were good. After about 2 hours I was fine. They tested my blood and urine and found no oxycodone. What it ended up being was fentanyl. 
If you're buying off the streets be very careful!!! It looked like a perfectly legit 30mg oxy. It had a box with an "M" on one side and "30" on the other side. It did have a different taste but I didn't think anything of it at the time because I've bought from the same guy dozens of times and never had an issue. 
I'm fortunate that I didn't die from it and it's a huge wake-up call. Others have not been so lucky.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

That sounds like it wasn't an opiate in that fake oxy. Which is now news. It wouldn't be fent, fent would constrict pupils just as much as any other opiates. Looks to me like she had a stroke caused by whatever was in that pill. Look up on pillreports, we dont get 30mg IR oxycodone here up north, the largest IR's are 20mg, but I know how "roxies" look like, the 30mg ones look like the 5mg Oxy IR we have here, the shade of blue, also 10mg valium. I think I have seen them containing psychedelics or stimulants.


----------



## jmartinez0427

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> That sounds like it wasn't an opiate in that fake oxy. Which is now news. It wouldn't be fent, fent would constrict pupils just as much as any other opiates. Looks to me like she had a stroke caused by whatever was in that pill. Look up on pillreports, we dont get 30mg IR oxycodone here up north, the largest IR's are 20mg, but I know how "roxies" look like, the 30mg ones look like the 5mg Oxy IR we have here, the shade of blue, also 10mg valium. I think I have seen them containing psychedelics or stimulants.



Not sure if you were responding to my post or not but if you were, it was fentanyl. My urine tested positive for it and that's the only pill I had taken. They also gave me a cat scan and there were no signs of a stroke.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

The huge saucer-like pupils and the crooked eye are things I've seen with people who had mini-strokes from meth/mdma (too many of them without sleeping for days). Those things give you LSD trip like saucer pupils, opiates constrict pupils to tiny points. It's what I found strange in your story.


----------



## bigcountry1990

*Best way to spot a fake....BE SMART!!!*

If it is ANY COLOR other than what it is supposed to be, then its FAKE. PERIOD. One exception though, there are fake A 215s spreading around Maryland like wildfire. Some one I know got a bunch of A's and got ripped off bad by a person they trusted, and visited daily!!! They are such good fakes the guy himself didn't even know, but only because he ingested orally , instead of nasally. IF you consume by snorting then you will know right away if they are fake because there will be NO BITTER TASTE. The fake A215s are absolutely identical. There's no presence of opiates in these. Some one is replicating these professionally down to the Tee. I mean unless you hold a real one next to one of these fake A's, then there's no way to tell if you're getting ripped off. Even then the fake ones are only a slightly darker blue, I mean not even a full shade darker, I'm talking only a half of a shade difference. Personally, HE STAYS AWAY FROM A215's ALTOGETHER NOW. Concerning Mboxes: There are fake ones going around as well. There are turquoise blue M's going around. These however I believe have fentanyl in them or some other weaker opiate. Because when taken they keep you from getting sick and feeling withdrawal symptoms, but do not produce the same effect. They taste a little more of a strong bitter taste as well. Like vinegar almost. AND there are other fake M's going around that are just fake altogether, no opiates. No effect besides onset of withdrawal symptoms, due to the absence of opiates. Mboxes are white; Vchecks are turquoise; K9s are blueish/gray; A215s are light blue. There are fake ones going all around Maryland, Virginia, Delaware area. In my experience I have never encountered fake 15mg oxys even when i lived down south. In my opinion they dont produce fake 15s because they go for half the amount of a 30. So in my PROFESSIONAL OPINION: STAY CLEAR AWAY from 30mgs and just do 15mgs. AND if you DO decide to get 30mgs, ONLY GET the V-checks or K-9's. IF you get an Mbox make sure its WHITE: NOT BLUE, NOT PINK, and NOT TURQUOISE. OH and my friend whipped the guys ass that gave him the fake Mboxes that were blue. Dude lied to his face and said he didn't know they were fake and he had no idea??? But yet hes been in that line of business for years and didnt know he had fake ones, as if the completely opposite color of what they should be didnt give it away. GIMME A BREAK. USE YALLS HEADS GUYS: be SMART and be SAFE.* OH AND* *SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   IF people stand together as a unified front and don't continue to get these fake ones then eventually the people doing this will wise up and realize that they cant get away with that shit anymore and they will quit distributing them to your area! IF everyone continues to buy them then they will keep getting distributed to your area! The harder you make it for them to get rid of the fake ones then the less likely they will keep obtaining them to put out on the streets.


----------



## bigcountry1990

that just means they are old mboxes never break perfectly inhalf unless they are fresh or have been in the freezer. put it on a lighter in the middle and pop in half. Usually results in a cleaner more even break.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

anicole79 said:


> Ur stupid. Anything these days can be mimicked. Im dealing with fake drugs that supposedly can't be cut or stepped on. Its totally out there..educate urself



Lrn2english. But seriously, I got no idea what you're talking about. You can't cut a real pill for example. Except in case of gelcaps where dipshits who will sell M-Eslons, HydromorphContins, Kadians etc. and replace the beads with any other thing who's XR method is diamond hard beads in a gelcap. Well diamond, no, I've abused my fair share of HMContins, that was before they added something related to Talc in the beads. It's totally loathsome of Purdue to do this, also. HMContins no longer safe to crush and snort, gives you long term the same thing as ritalin lung, like people who shoot up mortared Kadian beads without a SteriFilt or Micron, in Canada, it's almost always your fault if you don't have SteriFilts,although, here people could take whatever amount they wanted back when I was IV'ing dillies and HMC's and before that other things with SteriFilts, people would ask for 50-100 at once and they would give them, the sterile cottons in Securicups are pretty good, but not good enough for anything with Talc in them.

I don't remember if M-Eslons have talc in the beads. Anyway, the worse that can happen I imagine is someone taking out some of the beads and replacing it with Effexor XR beads...but my guy would never do that, he didn't know, most likely, what Effexor even was. I'd go to his house, and he'd take out the Kadians right from his script bottle, only times he removed some was when I didn't have money enough for a 130mg Kadian, the only dosage of morphine XR in between 100 and 200 out there heh.

But yeah good luck cutting a real Oxycontin yo, I hope your underground basement lab is top shelf instruments only, gonna need a lot of selling re-made real pills to pay back for your "My First Chemistry Lab" playskool kit.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

AngelN said:


> I KNOW There ARE Fakes Going Around.



We do too. It's strange to see newbies argue so passionately, I'm too lazy to verify anything right now. I mean not even 10 posts and typing from what it looks like from cellphones.


----------



## neozanoro

in north Carolina were having the same problem with dickheads pressing pills. Except here its benzos specially Xanax bars.the print is spot on except there chalky. if you have a bunch in a bag they trun to powder nd we put a real bar and a fake into 2 diffren glasees of water the real one dissolved like you would expect. the fake puffed up and peeled off in layers.the fakes are defiantly active though. I have a tolerance to benzos and took a quarter of a fake to see if they were active and I missed work because I passed out. I'm thining there a rc benzo.


----------



## bipolar-sunshine

I always test out my opiate pills by seeing how they taste.  Bitter pills are a good sign that they are the real deal


----------



## oc4me123

I've been getting from same group of people fro awhile and can't be sure if I'm just paranoid or if I'm getting fakes.  Am in So Cal.  I don't know if it's all in my head but sometimes I'll feel nothing and then it will just kick in after 2 hours, sometimes I'll take the same dose one day and feel barely ok and the next day it will knock me out.  I know there's opiates in at least most of them because I don't withdraw.  I swear some of the A 215s will be a different shade or the letters look just a little off even from others in the same batch.  And sometimes when crushing I'll see a darker spot of blue dye that makes me wonder. http://imgur.com/RRJvpsc They usually taste alright but I haven't gotten from anywhere else to compare.  I took a drug test and was positive for both oxy and opiates which made me nervous since I didn't think oxy would show for opiate.  Considered sending one to a lab but it's quite a process.  Posting photos here but it's so hard to tell even with the naked eye the differences I see. http://imgur.com/krt6O0c The pills and prints don't look perfect, are real ones always a perfect identical imprint every time?  It's been so long since I've gotten them from anyone else and online photos all look different depending on the camera.  Anyone else in Orange County had any problems or suspicions?  I purposefully only go through guys that charge a lot thinking more likely to get the real deal that bargain hunting.


----------



## Felonious Monk

All the imprints should be exactly the same.  The pills also shouldn't be crumbling on their own.  Spots are no good.


----------



## CushieSandy

Has anyone had this experience? M30s that come from the pharmacy but taste like perfume? And the blue specs get bluer when wet? They can't be fake from the pharmacy can they??? I mean, I guess if you had an addict working at the pharmacy it could be possible they're switching them out but that's so unlikely to me that it's ridiculous.

and I saw someone post here earlier in the thread...also, from the pharmacy, the scores lines don't match up. Some diaganol or opposite from the next pill. I didn't think that was possible as they're made by a machine. Correct or no?


----------



## ShroomySatori

^That's weird! Sounds like a little paranoia to me, but perhaps you should bring it up to the pharmacist just to make sure, and ease your mind. Just tell them they look and taste different than normal. If they were really doing such a sleezy thing, that would sure get them to stop. I know with my pharmacy percocet the score lines don't match up... I don't think they have to for the manufacturing process.


----------



## rainyday107

^If you take an illicit pill to a pharmacy I don't think they'll be filling your scripts anymore. They are so cautious where I live because of the DEA, I don't think there is a pharmacist in my town that would touch it. Maybe 5-0. 

Reminds me of all all those fake "exctasy" pills back in the day. Who knew what they were. Dealers didn't care...just onto the next buyer.  Reminds me of that. And all the little dealers? They know little about their product.  Some international countries make crap, fake pills ongoing for sales....sold various venues. (Not sourcing.)

Be careful.


----------



## SKL

It's not really inconceivable at all that pharmacies, especially independent ones (which I actually strongly prefer to corporate ones, as do many opiophiles) with less stringent chain of QA, could wind up with fakes. it would not really be that difficult to fake an entire bottle (pharmacy bottle that is, containing a hundred to many more pills from which to fill prescriptions from), seal and all, given the right materials (glue, laser printer, proper types of adhesive paper and film, bottle of appropriate size probably just appropriated from a cheaper/easier to access med or an older bottle of the older kind, cottons, those little anti-hygroscopic whatever you call them, etc., pretty self explanatory to a criminal mind anyway ), I'm quite sure I could do it in an hour and then if working at a small pharmacy switching it into the supply chain would probably not be difficult at all.

and, even worse, these pharmacies are struggling, and some are less than reputable, and have been known to buy meds on the gray market (this has happened, e.g., with tragic results for AIDS patients in a few cases; it's endemic in the third world but does occasionally happen here.) so it could even be at a manager/ownership level of a small pharmacy, or in that case, really, probably even a corporate pharmacy if the management was crooked enough, although there's more checks and accountabilities in such a system

if you as a user come up to a pharmacy and asked questions about the legitimacy of a pill I also bet they wouldn't want to get involved. I doubt they'd inform LE though. pharmacists aren't really equipped to reliably detect fakes, though, to the extent that they could give a "professional opinion," i.e., backed by their license; that's a job for forensic science not pharmacy!


----------



## Djnotown

neozanoro said:


> in north Carolina were having the same problem with dickheads pressing pills. Except here its benzos specially Xanax bars.the print is spot on except there chalky. if you have a bunch in a bag they trun to powder nd we put a real bar and a fake into 2 diffren glasees of water the real one dissolved like you would expect. the fake puffed up and peeled off in layers.the fakes are defiantly active though. I have a tolerance to benzos and took a quarter of a fake to see if they were active and I missed work because I passed out. I'm thining there a rc benzo.



I think you're right. I'm in Fresno California right now and fake xanax bars have become big business in a small amount of time. Because this is all relatively new to our city starting in January 2016. We currently have a darker yellow R039 2mg xanax bar being faked religiously. They are purchasing large quantities of plain yellow pills from overseas(not quite aware of the chemical structure yet) ecstasy used to be huge here so there is an abundance of pill presses around town. I do know however, these ones specifically have yet to kill anyone but only time will tell. If history repeats itself I have no doubt these too will do as much or more harm than the fake norcos that came thru 2015 and 3 people died as a result.


----------



## SKL

pressed X|A|N|A|X bars also circulate which are indeed ALP, but ridiculous doses (like 4+mg/"bar"), but of course they also could be RC benzos or worse (fentanyl, which I can't even wrap my mind around how dumb it is), so who the hell really knows ... it's a dangerous scene out there, that's for sure


----------



## Methadolz

In Ontario Canada there are fake green oxy 80's floating around and deaths have been reported. They contain carfetanyol(?)


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

I've told the board before here that meth comes in pills that cannot be smoked for some reason...but they're made to be easily crushed and snorted but most people just eat it, often just nicknamed "peanut" people don't even know what is in it often times.

Well some dipshit is making "peanut" with fent in it or some fent derivative, maybe not even repressing them, there is some ready to buy RC fentanyl analogues in pills already, they call it "la ptite bleue", "the little blue one", so it could as well be the 4-ibf 2mg pills I could just buy right now, they got no markings. Watch out eastern Canadian kids.


----------



## Atmozfears

I just saw some speed pills pressed with 4F-EPH available on the DNM. They're from Canada and I'm 99% sure they come from Quebec as most our speed pills do.  I guess speed was not cheap enough.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Heh, yeah, in the early '10's there was an issue with pipes, getting piped too often and getting clean meth pills (for example, the white rectangles saying ICE, the OnStar logo round tiny pills) became a difficulty...it's more like there was too much demand (there still is I guess, but I gave that stuff up a long while ago now, when I got a script of Dexedrine to finish some night college classes to finish my diploma, I got so sick of amps of all kinds when taking it everyday even in therapeutic but highish doses (20mg in spansules in the morning, 2x5mg IR at 3-4 pm). I guess the strange guy who only shoots up MS IR 30's and snorts Ritalin and Biphentins (gelcap with beads of plastic that he crushes), those things are much more sought out than Concertas for that reason, also they go up to 80mg...) would like those MPH analogues, but once I offered him a free bottle of 30 10mg spansules of dexedrine and he refused them in exchange for 10 ms ir 30's...I never called him back again, fucking weirdo.


----------



## iamthesuck

Just so you guys know, the pills coming from a pharmacy, especially an indie one as mentioned above, could have been swapped for pressie fakes. A pillhead pharmacist or tech could have swapped them out. They could have been fucking switched at the factory. I knew of a dude who stole Xanax presses from the factory, worked for the company and used the stolen presses to make perfect presses. No idea what was in them, but the point stands, there's no promise that you're getting what you're supposed to.


----------



## YMI_BISHoP

In broward county there are tons of fake pharmis.havent seen much in orlando


----------



## Honey12

Hi everyone - I'm new to this and need your help!!  just got some K9s in Pennsylvania and I think that they are fake - I feel something but it's weird and not like the ones I used to get. Is there a pill testing kit that I can get to analyze them?


----------



## Honey12

Where are the fakes coming from, China?


----------



## SKL

Sometimes. The raw material usually does but also sometimes is sourced from elsewhere (India, considerably rarer Pakistan, even Eastern Europe; fentanyl/fentalogue synthesis isn't that hard, but some key precursors are fairly closely watched, so few people are synthesizing it over here especially as it can be had for bulk at a good price for overseas, again, the vast majority being from China; also, many of these will be some of the newer fentanyl analogues, "not-illegal" in China, easier to get, but fairly significant amounts of fentanyl proper are also sourced from there ); but they are often (mostly? although we can't really know) pressed domestically. For some reason Canada seems to be a big player in that game judging by a few busts and general word 'round the campfire.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Canada.

There are a few fent fakes on edata. I've seen a few that were perfect presses that would fool the majority of users. 

The dude in Canada running that huge Xanax op got like 5 years or some shit and he had a few pill presses, and not tdps but like pharma grade machinery, v-mixer and millions of bars. Shit must be super lax up there bc if that took place here he's be doing life. Big pharma doesn't like other ppls hands in their pockets.


----------



## Da Chemist

No fakes from legitimate pharmacies. Some dealers use pill presses labeled 10mg but what's true, they purchase Tylenol,  smash it all down and vice versa the Oxy, too. They mix the two and each pill contains around 98% Tylenol. Maybe 2 mg each. Pharmacies have cameras and no one would go through this to lose their pharmacology certifications. And a blackballed employment history with a felony narcotic tampering.


----------



## Roxcity01

Pretty sure I've been seeing some fake a215's they are much thinner then usual, crumble extremely easily. And practically melt if placed in water. Can anyone confirm this or have any information? I know for a fact they are not normal. Im thinking these could contain fent.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Check on ecstasy data


----------



## Jessica76

The fake 30 oxys are in virginia.  Friend got some the other night.  They crumbled in the bag and they were also thick.  One or 2 didn't even have markings. She paid $80 for 3 fake pills.  She's pretty pissed.


----------



## bertdanger

There are a lot of fake Roxies going around right now in Feb. 2017 in San Francisco. If you are buying on the street, get the phone number of your seller as they prefer to meet elsewhere and want a steady customer anyway. (girls are more trustworthy than guys) Get 3-4 sellers so if they go out of town, are unreliable, get arrested, or disappear you have back up. First of all, fake pill sellers are usually clean cut, young, and well dressed with expensive sneakers like air Jordans, not your typical kind of raggedy looking street seller. All the fake ones I see are A's. The way to check? Before you give your money, take one and bite a little piece off and chew it. If it numbs  your mouth or tastes sweet, its a fake. If its just really bitter, its probably fine. Yeah you lose half a pill but for what they cost, its worth it when buying from a new person. Also, some fakes if you look closely have little dark spots on them too. Other fakes easy to pick out cuz they are very light colored usually, fatter than usual, and disintegrate by just squeezing them between your fingers, almost like they were wet for awhile and dried out. Those ones usually also make your mouth numb or taste sweet. If the seller is waiting for his money and they are fake, then hand back what he or she gave you and just say they are fake. If they see you took a bite then they know you are experienced and most likely will just argue they weren't fake but will walk away. If they really trip on you, give them the $ for the one you ate. Some of the sellers work for big guys and won't even know they are selling fakes but very few don't know. These assholes make hundreds if not thousands of dollars selling fakes in a day. The good fakes look perfect. If you are comfortable on the street, ask if they have A's before they give them to you and just say, there are a lot of fake A's right now and look at them hard. They might just walk away. Good luck! PS: They are not poison. They are sugar pills!


----------



## bertdanger

Just bight into one. If it numbs your mouth or is sweet, its a fake. But most fakes are A215.


----------



## bertdanger

One more thing. Why would a dealer sell pills with higher doses of medication? That means they make less money. BTW: Fentanil is not 100s of time stronger than Oxy 30s. If they were, then every person who did Fenanil would OD. Use common sense. If you want to paranoid, then yeah, maybe there is some kind of crazy religious anti-drug group out there making over dose pills to kill all the addicts. I guess it could happen but dealers with a press are not going to sell extra strong pills because again, those pills would cost them more money to produce and the whole point of dealing is to make money.


----------



## 5 meo dmTed

*Flush that.*



fakeplastictrees4 said:


> so I aquired an oxy last night. It says CDN on one side and 80 on the other. It is green, and green all the way through. But now I hear that they're supposed to be white on the inside? I can't really find a conclusive answer. I'm in Vancouver if that helps...there are small white specks on the inside. The press looks pretty good though.



THAT IS A FAKE. Probably been answered already, but I know the EXACT pills you're talking about; they have the classic Canadian "CDN 80", but it's WAY deeper, bolder and off centre, they aren't very bitter, they're very, VERY hard to crush but once you do it's like chalk (even feels the same as snorting a 2mg dilaudid in the sense that it was nearly tasteless due to so little active ingredient), and they're GREEN ALL THE WAY THROUGH. Even a bump would do me with these (we nicknamed them "shady 80's"), so I suspect heroin or fentanyl as even the smallest shot would have me drooling on myself and checking my breaths per minute  And yes, oxycontin pills are supposed to be film coated pills with a white core making up the active ingredient etc.


----------



## 5 meo dmTed

bertdanger said:


> One more thing. Why would a dealer sell pills with higher doses of medication? That means they make less money. BTW: Fentanil is not 100s of time stronger than Oxy 30s. If they were, then every person who did Fenanil would OD. Use common sense. If you want to paranoid, then yeah, maybe there is some kind of crazy religious anti-drug group out there making over dose pills to kill all the addicts. I guess it could happen but dealers with a press are not going to sell extra strong pills because again, those pills would cost them more money to produce and the whole point of dealing is to make money.


But they're doing it? I came across a couple dilly 4's and 2 xanax bars; after shooting one of the 4's I took it to the health sciences centre for analysis, and I don't think they were just falsely stating that they contained no hydromorphone or alprazolam, but, rather, an opioid analogue, which they told me they would further analyze and get back to me with exactly WHAT opioid is IN them. I will update you guys when I get the results back if you're at all interested. 
Ps; these pills were picked up in Winnipeg, Manitoba (well, actually just north of Winnipeg, but that's irrelevant) in case you were wondering. Steer clear of xanax bars and hydromorphone or oxycodone unless you're getting it from a pharmacy, I don't trust any of this garbage.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

How are they not poison? If they contain some fent analog or u47700 w18 ECT, you could be taking chemicals that medicine doesn't really know shit about. 

And npf (non pharmaceutical Fentanyl) comes from Chinese labs and is dirt cheap, oxy is made with thebaine which comes from poppies so it costs way more to make oxy than fent..Which is all chemicals. 

Those fake pills are sugar at best, lethal dose of fent at the worst..They cost pennies to make.


----------



## SKL

Da Chemist said:


> No fakes from legitimate pharmacies. Some dealers use pill presses labeled 10mg but what's true, they purchase Tylenol,  smash it all down and vice versa the Oxy, too. They mix the two and each pill contains around 98% Tylenol. Maybe 2 mg each. Pharmacies have cameras and no one would go through this to lose their pharmacology certifications. And a blackballed employment history with a felony narcotic tampering.



yow, you have overconfidence in your security systems or underconfidence in the guile of the people you don't trust and overconfidence at those you do, and a lack of understanding of the greater supply stream and market picture. and _yes_, this has been a Canadian problem, and has been since like 1997 or earlier, only it only came to the public eye much earlier than that, the "one dude who got 5 years" was, well, what the hell does anyone think he was being that he got five years? not even necessarily a rat but a dangle. there's a big operation going up there with regards to fake pharmaceuticals and fake "E" pills (but also plenty of legit MDMA and what used to be called anyway "CDN/80"s, so you can't really discount anything solely based on where it's from, but you gotta trust, well, _trust_), but yeah, the maple red flag is a red star when it comes to this very particular field of inquiry, I'm afraid


----------



## Strangeangel18

Buy a drug test at any drug store, crush item in question, pour it in with water inside testing cup to line required and then test it.  Trust me when I say the test will tell you what you are holding in your hand.  Problem solved.  Your welcome.


----------



## Strangeangel18

Just picked up my Rx for oxycodone 30 and they have specs.  Straight from the pharmacy.   They are real.  But go to the pharmacy and just buy a drug test and use the crushed 30 and water instead it will give you the same accurate reading as if you ingested it first.


----------



## Strangeangel18

Fake ones I have seen had some type of ssri in them.  Verified upon purchasing testing kit at cvs pharmacy. Taller than normal each one is not identical in size.  Looks like they were made by some desperate person on a press to pass em off as real.  Please use any test kit. They can use many things to make it bitter.  So don't use taste alone.  How do I post pictures or the fake ones? New to site.


----------



## dreaday28

I took some norcos the white Watson's 10/325 that numbed my mouth an the seal desolved immediately so I new I got took they made me feel queasy just gross. After a side by side comparison the fakes have a deep wide imprint an the seal is to weak almost crumbles if broken.


----------



## GotbytheMbox

Well fuck me... sure wish I'd of seen this two days ago but then again I wouldn't be saying it now if I wouldn't have also threw [money] out the window on this bulls***
 This is my first time on this site and I wish I could figure out how to post a picture I see everybody keeps asking what they look like well I've got a picture for y'all pretty much what everyone else is saying except mine we're blue the day I got them but now 2 days later they are almost white and color not sure why exactly besides the fact that their b******* fake dyed pills I threw up for a good 6 hours straight there were three of us who got got by the fuckin my box friend one looks like they got the flu... friend 2 also sick as f*** and me well like i said  i puked from 10 o'clock until 5 o'clock in the morning... almost Non-Stop


----------



## Nbsfinestmjh

Wow this is crazy fake oxycodone here in Southcoast of ma so there all over the place by now they look real blue when you get them than turn white an the taste is way off can say they almost taste like Tylenol but it's not an something else


----------



## Nbsfinestmjh

But fakes none the less I would like to post a picture if possible but I feel the same as everyone else kinda just like I was gonna die this sucks An passed few on to my friends already before I realized they were fake I need to let them know before they find out the same way I did but I told the source an all he said was someone else said the same thing an that he's bringing them back an will call me can't believe this first fake batch ever seen or got in my life ??


----------



## Nbsfinestmjh

But ok without a picture they look legit almost like they came rite from press or pharmacy the first thing my buddy said was they were really shiney an the blue ms the dye was really strong An just fades away in like a day has the m box an 30 over the score on back shits crazy hope no one ever goes to iv those an dies from them


----------



## Nbsfinestmjh

I would absolutely advise anyone to make sure they come directly from pharmacy before doing anything w so called oxycodone 30s


----------



## MemphisX3

Ducking fake xanax bars are every where now wtf?! I leave for 2 1/2 years and apparantely now there are fakes everywhere


----------



## SKL

The X|A|N|A|X bar situation is out of control. They are mostly coming from Canada, there was a major bust not that long ago but they keep coming. Many or perhaps most are legitimate alprazolam, but a lot of them are actual _over_-dosed, I've heard from reliable sources that there was a large batch of very legitimate looking "bars" that were actually 4mg i.e. double the dose that it should be, and so on; some of them are also random weird RC benzos which have properties that are all over the place sometimes somewhat like alprazolam should be and some totally different, which can lead to big problems if people think "oh, it's not working" and take another and find out it was a different drug that takes a long while to kick in. there were even some idiots that put fentanyl in the so-called "bars" and killed a few people.

some of the fake X|A|N|A|X look very,very real; the telltale of course is that they're  not pressed well and crumble, but some of the major operators have very good presses, fortunately those tend to be the people who put the actual drug in there, but the over-dosing is an  issue. it's surprising because you'd expect it to be under-dosed so they'd save money but pure ALP is ridiculously cheap from the usual countries overseas so it's almost insignificant a milligram or two and might get them more custies at whatever level this distribution is going on.

as far as painkillers you'd almost always be getting fentanyl if they're fake but I've heard of Valium, alprazolam,and nothing, even Tylenol, for whatever reason; the mention of SSRIs above is bizarre, but I wouldn't put anything past them. for the love of God, though, people, know if it's legit before you shoot it, if that's your thing, a dose of fentanyl calibrated to work orally or whatever is likely to kill you IV'd if you do as much as you'd usually do if the pill was real.

some of these pills are _very real looking_ and I would not consider it impossble that some of them were to wind up in pharmacies via unscrupulous and/or junkie pharm techs, it would not really be hard at all of a scam to pull off. I seriously doubt this is a common occurrence but if it happens, I'd honestly report the pharmacy to the authorities, even bring the evidence; even though we're not about snitching as a community it could save somebody's life.

but pils you get off the "street" or from some shady "online pharmacy" or email-address dealer, be careful, be real careful; and more and more and more they are one and the same, the people slinging them IRL are buying them from unscrupulous fake "online pharmacies," they may or may not even know if what they're holding is legit.

so be careful out there folks. it's a brave scary new world (has been for a few years but is only worse and probably only going to get worse. I can imagine that some time the pharmacies and pharmcos and the government may mandate that some of these drugs only be distributed in sealed bottles, not loose pills, that would honestly be a good thing, but who knows how hard to fake the seals would be, but again I don't think that would be the major issue.)

the major issue is the motherfuckers selling shit online, with no accountability and no real person so to speak. my motto has always been if I can't shake your hand or shake you down we aren't gonna do business. if you are in the place to do it you should hold people accountable for selling you bad shit or at least do what you can to ruin their rep. but then again people may be desperate and have no other options. or even prefer fent.   tell all your junkie ass or even sometimes-middling friends that this is going on and it's not cool


----------



## Justis12

I have a picture how Do I post


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Post to SLI.mg to remove the exif data. Actually idk if that is allowed..


And yes skl answered it well. Just about every major CA operator had packs seized so they didn't make it to the states and dozens of ppl got love letters. No controlled deliveries that I know of for sure...

There is a guy on a certain market that presses deadly pills. One is a mix of all the powder from his press. Dude presses rc benzos apvp, and fent. So yeah deadly. And he makes them look like xanax but they are blue bars that say Xanax. One he sells is a 3 rc benzo combo. Nothing is misrepresented, but in the negative feedback there is shit like your pills sent my friends to the hospital, actually a few of those.

Also makes straight counterfeit Vicodin and 40mg oc. The Vicodin are the watsons. Ppl like this guy need to be put out of commission. Imagine getting some mystery mix pill that is fent clonazolam and apvp..Prob would put you in the hospital. His press isn't great though, plus anyone who would buy a blue Xanax bar that said Xanax on it shouldn't be buying drugs.

And for all the ppl that press real Alp I've never had a pressed bar that felt the same as pharmaceutical and I've had presses from just about everyone who's had a name. 

There is an analog of alprazolam called adinazolam, and its active at the 20mg range iirc. I wonder if that's been in any pills..Bc I know firsthand someone who tested hot for benzos, was only taking pressed ones, but it came back as oxazepam not alprazolam...So yea there is all sorts of shit in there. But as long as it's a benzo ppl will buy. 

Not to mention china is cracking down on Alp so it makes sense they would start making analogues and more rc benzos. I got 20 pressed bars from a friend last weekend, supposed 4mg from a "big name" took 2 and felt a chill benzo buzz after 40min...I ended up taking ten that day. If they were pharm (and i mean 20mg not the supposed 40mg)I prob would have crashed my car and been found naked in a grocery store eating ice cream with my hands.

I will get blotters sometimes and those actually feel real. Kinda weak but it's def Alp. 

I guess the point of all this rambling is without the necessary equipment people will have no clue what they are about to consume.


----------



## Anonymous91

I'm currently withdrawing from the fake fentanyl land 30s the fake a216.   U can tell they're fake because they look wore down like it got lots in ur car for s few months or got lost in ur jean pocket. They made my nose hurt An I've been a heavy closet pill addict for a long time An half of one these has me feeling good. However after I saw them on the news An how many people it's recently killed in my state I asked my supplier who confirmed they were the fakes so I went cold turkey.  Worst withdrawal ever!! Never again


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Yeah man they are super prolific in big cities with high addiction rates. Never had a fent habit but I hear the WD from it is short but intense. Can you get a little bit of bupe? Kinda take tiny dose to edge off


----------



## Anonymous91

What is bupe?    Well the wd started intense not even 12 hours after my lost does. Yesterday it was so bad I thought I'd get some coke to help and it did help a lot I didn't feel like I was withdrawing at all just a little Coker out. I fell asleep for an hour or two and woke up today. Day number 2of wd.  And am withdrawing so bad I could cry I've gone ct on an off for years but this is bad. Ugh I hope tomorrow is the last day wd usually last 3 days for me. And ya I live in Az An the fen based pills are huge right now I'm pissed I spent so much money on them


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Oh bupe is what's in Subutex and Suboxone (along with nalaxone)

If you've gotten this far push through it. Good luck man. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Anonymous91

Ok ya I'm done with day two which has been my hardest day. So I'll push thru I don't wanna start a new habit.  Thanks I'm actually a girl lol.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Good!

We'll keep on pushing thru man...I mean miss


----------



## Anonymous91

Hahaha thank you


----------



## AceSteal

I'm new to this thread  but to let people know the are fake ones made with Fentanyl. There being made in Mexico and ship in. The fentanyl is being made in warehouse pressed in a pill press and look completely real. There a numerous articles from different media outlets. As one example a guy was caught at the boarder with 5,000 30mg perks that where really fentanyl. The article says it's cheaper to produce the fentanyl and put it in pill form then to supply the street dealers with real ones.


----------



## AceSteal

AceSteal said:
Today 00:00
I'm new to this thread but to let people know the are fake ones made with Fentanyl. There being made in Mexico and ship in. The fentanyl is being made in warehouse pressed in a pill press and look completely real. There a numerous articles from different media outlets. As one example a guy was caught at the boarder with 5,000 30mg perks that where really fentanyl. The article says it's cheaper to produce the fentanyl and put it in pill form then to supply the street dealers with real ones.


----------



## AceSteal

I'm new to this thread but to let people know the are fake ones made with Fentanyl. There being made in Mexico and ship in. The fentanyl is being made in warehouse pressed in a pill press and look completely real. There a numerous articles from different media outlets. As one example a guy was caught at the boarder with 5,000 30mg perks that where really fentanyl. The article says it's cheaper to produce the fentanyl and put it in pill form then to supply the street dealers with real ones.


----------



## chuck1234

Anonymous91 said:


> What is bupe?    Well the wd started intense not even 12 hours after my lost does. Yesterday it was so bad I thought I'd get some coke to help and it did help a lot I didn't feel like I was withdrawing at all just a little Coker out. I fell asleep for an hour or two and woke up today. Day number 2of wd.  And am withdrawing so bad I could cry I've gone ct on an off for years but this is bad. Ugh I hope tomorrow is the last day wd usually last 3 days for me. And ya I live in Az An the fen based pills are huge right now I'm pissed I spent so much money on them



Fent withdrawal tends to be longer lasting just like any other long-acting opioid.  Shorter acting opioids like Oxycodone have a short withdrawal of 3-5 days.  Long acting opioids (Methadone, Fent, Bupe) have withdrawals lasting several weeks. 

Your dealer may have F***ed you in more ways than you originally thought.  Just putting that out there.  Hang in there though!


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

chuck1234 said:


> Fent withdrawal tends to be longer lasting just like any other long-acting opioid.  Shorter acting opioids like Oxycodone have a short withdrawal of 3-5 days.  Long acting opioids (Methadone, Fent, Bupe) have withdrawals lasting several weeks.
> 
> 
> Your dealer may have F***ed you in more ways than you originally thought.  Just putting that out there.  Hang in there though!



Fent is short acting..primarily why it is used in surgical procedures.


----------



## downerhead

In my laboratory's research experiments with Butyrfent HCL, Acrylfent, and others, they lasted significantly longer than roxy and variouse instant release opioids. Extended release opioids and opiates such as Oxycontin, MS Contin and long acting synthetic opioids like methadone and the partial agonist buprenorphine are quite a different story. Given such experiences, I have always wondered exactly why researchers seem to report Butyrfentanyl HCL, Acrylfentanyl HCL, etc... to be short acting. Then again, different laboratory equipment may account for the various reports of duration of action.


----------



## Howudoin

I recently got a hold of some fake Roxy 30mg. They were dark blue. When u snif them they tasted chalky. I wish i had taken a pic


----------



## DeeDee48

I got some blue v 48 12s it?s been a while and I haven?t seen to many of these and wanted to get others opinions on if they look legit, they don?t crush when I try to squish with my finger so they aren?t crumbly but I wanted to take a photo before taking them


----------



## steewith2ees

We cannot entertain drug identification requests DeeDee. Anything could be anything without the benefit of a full laboratory test (GC/MS e.t.c). Even reagent tests are only indicative of a substances contents and physical characteristics do not count for anything. Sorry, but we just cannot help - any answers would be just based on speculation which does not reduce the risk to the consumers person in the slightest.


----------



## tathra

The sites that do pill ids often include pictures you can use to compare the font and imprint.


----------



## DeeDee48

I?ve read a lot of posts above and on previous pages where others were doing the same thing that?s why I wanted to ask here, I have back pain and read about their being fake ones going around


----------



## DeeDee48

I have looked at some and they do look pretty close but I know people have fake presses out there


----------



## steewith2ees

We can use this thread to attract attention to trends in counterfeit drug distribution DeeDee and sometimes physical descriptions can help root those fuckers out, but we cannot simply speculate on the continents of a street tablet / powder / whatever.

The forum guidelines in N&ASADD 'NASADD GUIDELINES - NO SOURCES, NO PRICES, NO DEALING, NO MEETUPS' (which I admit, like this thread is in a total mess and needs rewriting) and many other forums within Bluelight do specify 'Substance ID threads, and posts are not allowed'.

If it turns out that your tablet is fake or contains a drug that does not reflect the purchase intent then we would be grateful if you could post back and warn us (this is what the thread was created for) but as for simply guessing as to what a tablet may contain... I hope I have made the reasons as to why this can be so fruitless more clear to you.


----------



## DeeDee48

steewith2ees said:


> We can use this thread to attract attention to trends in counterfeit drug distribution DeeDee and sometimes physical descriptions can help root those fuckers out, but we cannot simply speculate on the continents of a street tablet / powder / whatever.
> 
> The forum guidelines in N&ASADD 'NASADD GUIDELINES - NO SOURCES, NO PRICES, NO DEALING, NO MEETUPS' (which I admit, like this thread is in a total mess and needs rewriting) and many other forums within Bluelight do specify 'Substance ID threads, and posts are not allowed'.
> 
> If it turns out that your tablet is fake or contains a drug that does not reflect the purchase intent then we would be grateful if you could post back and warn us (this is what the thread was created for) but as for simply guessing as to what a tablet may contain... I hope I have made the reasons as to why this can be so fruitless more clear to you.




Okay yeah I understand that, it?s a Percocet 30 MG and I took some photos of it to see if anyone has experienced something similar so is that not permitted to post the photo?


----------



## steewith2ees

Post the photo by all means DeeDee, but until it is accompanied by details of the actual active ingredient it will not be of any use yet (as in using it vice - versa to try and discern what is it through its appearance and the other physical characteristics you have described). 

There are so many tablets that look physically identical but are just not. Take a look at these - they were both sold as 2mg Roche 'Rivotril' (Klonopin in the US) clonazepam tablets but one is a real pharm and one is a fake. Guess which is which?


----------



## steewith2ees

@ Foxynormal - as you appear to be UK based I have moved your post over to the the European & African Drug Discussion forum's benzodiazepine discussion thread. Its here look >>>>> clickmyface


----------



## Kdubz

PA has just been hit w these light greenish blue M boxes. 30 and M are prefect.  They are hard. I see no flaws in making of them. However they taste a bit sweet and it take 1/3 of my normal dose to get totally fucked up. Then my tolerance for legit ones has gone to hell...just 3 days of using them being told the color was because they were from a different manufacturering plant of the same company.... I'm glad I was caustious or I would be dead.


----------



## GeometricVision

Can the blue m fakes be vaporized off foil like the real roxys can?


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

GeometricVision said:


> Can the blue m fakes be vaporized off foil like the real roxys can?



I don't know but I think I heard that they can be. How well they smoke is probably gonna depend on what fillers were used.

It's also not as practical as smoking the Roxy pills (which isn't that healthy to begin with) because the amount of active ingredient to filler is much much smaller with fake fentanyl and fentanyl analogue containing pills then with oxycodone pills. You'd basically be smoking a ton of filler material just to inhale a tiny spec worth of active drug.

Using these fake pills is dangerous though. It's been documented that these fake pills are horrible irregularly dosed. One pill might not have enough to give you a proper buzz while the next pill might be enough to kill you.


----------



## GeometricVision

Thanks for the input...yeah i heard about the inaccurate spread in the dosing of fent in these...it's a gamble forsure.


----------



## Bettyboop84

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have come in contact just in the past few weeks with fake oxycodone m 30s as well as fake oxycodone v 48/12s. Now I could tell the fake 30s because the color was off and they burned like crazy to snort however the v ones LOOKED AND TASTED REAL.  I mean these things were so on point. I even checked them next to a photo online to make sure they looked legit enough to try. They didn't burn at all when snorted but the taste and textire was a little off. I told my friend about the batchange she got and she took 2 of them and nothing happened and she was so upset because she bought 18 of them. I'm so pissed I can't believe I personally wasted 100 bucks BUT at least they weren't laced with something dangerous or containing fentanyl.  I count myself lucky but be warned!!!! This is in nj by the way near philly. It's getting so bad I almost don't want to buy them anymore at all which means I won't be able to work because I'll have terrible back pain and I have a job where I stand/walk/lift things at all times.


----------



## Bettyboop84

I've recently seen fake m 30s here in nj but got them from philly. They were not greenish, they were actually a little TOO blue as opposed to that really pale baby blue color the real ones are. It's getting so bad in this area we also have fake v 48/12s.  It looks like I'm gonna have to stick to 10s and 15s to be on the safe side. Ugh


----------



## Moriquandi

There are fakes, 2 30s caused me to stop breathing, heart stopped, lucky my bf came in a few minutes later did cpr till ambulance came


----------



## Icedamericano

Questionable M367 norcos

I?m from CA and there are a lot of fentanyl laced norcos (especially ones with M367) in my area. I?m tying to figure out if these are legit.

I broke it in half and seemed to be break easily and evenly. No crumbs
I checked the imprint M367 and they looked like the ones in the pill image pictures. But I don?t have the real one to compare side by side.

My problem is when I tasted it, it was a lot bitter than I remembered. I put the half in my mouth and let it dissolve a bit to check the texture, but it was way too bitter. 

I don?t know what else I can do to test them. Can someone help me out plz?


----------



## steewith2ees

Icedamericano said:


> I?m tying to figure out if these are legit...
> 
> -I broke it in half and seemed to be break easily and evenly. No crumbs
> -I checked the imprint M367 and they looked like the ones in the pill image pictures.
> -it was a lot bitter than I remembered.
> -check(ed)texture
> 
> I don?t know what else I can do to test them. Can someone help me out plz?



We really cannot help you identify any substances - taste, appearance, texture tells us nothing with regards to the actual contents.

I believe that fentanyl reagent strips are now available so you could rule out the drugs presence using something like that, but without a full laboratory test we could not even begin to speculate on what else they may be.


----------



## Hoppyhobo

Icedamericano said:


> Questionable M367 norcos
> 
> I?m from CA and there are a lot of fentanyl laced norcos (especially ones with M367) in my area. I?m tying to figure out if these are legit.
> 
> I broke it in half and seemed to be break easily and evenly. No crumbs
> I checked the imprint M367 and they looked like the ones in the pill image pictures. But I don?t have the real one to compare side by side.
> 
> My problem is when I tasted it, it was a lot bitter than I remembered. I put the half in my mouth and let it dissolve a bit to check the texture, but it was way too bitter.
> 
> I don?t know what else I can do to test them. Can someone help me out plz?



You used to be able to tell by the way they break, some were white inside, or had different imprints. Now they?re so good it?s almost impossible to tell. I lost my script due to fake M boxes. They were perfect. But when I tested I cane up positive for fentanyl and cocaine and sone other junk. All I took was blues.


----------



## WMCWMC

chuck1234 said:


> Fent withdrawal tends to be longer lasting just like any other long-acting opioid.  Shorter acting opioids like Oxycodone have a short withdrawal of 3-5 days.  Long acting opioids (Methadone, Fent, Bupe) have withdrawals lasting several weeks.
> 
> Your dealer may have F***ed you in more ways than you originally thought.  Just putting that out there.  Hang in there though!




Do not listen to a WORD of this post, this is complete bullshit.

Fentanyl is a SHORT acting opioid, one of the shortest acting in existence. Fentanyl withdrawal is the most ACUTE but takes the LEAST amount of time (the physical withdrawal)
The psychological withdrawal can last a very long time, depending on how long you have been using fentanyl.

In my experience, I used Fentanyl for 5 years straight, every single day, taking doses that would kill multiples of people if divided up and given to the general public, and I don't even have an answer for how long the psychological withdrawal will last... because I haven't been able to find the end...


----------



## WMCWMC

Is there anyone in this thread that has been coming across fake pints of Promethazine/Codeine? eg.(Qualitest, hi-tech, MGP, Actavis, MAINLY quali and hi-tech  though)

I know most of you are in the states so you probably aren't seeing the fakes, but theres someone thats making BANK selling plastic bottles of hi-tech and qualitest pints and I have no idea what could be in them but its not prometh/codeine.


----------



## nau5ea

i don't know about specific operations but you should check out @fakeleanbuster on instagram


----------

